# Brockwell Park news, festival updates and more...



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

It was lovely in the park yesterday (although, perhaps, not quite as warm as I'd hoped!).







I had my first picnic of the year. Anyone been up there recently?

http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-sunny-spring-sunday-afternoon-in-brockwell-park/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

Was going to go yesterday and left house without jacket and decided it was definitely not sit-in-the-park whether so didn't bother

Tuesday and Wednesday is going to be hotter according to BBC weather


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

Sat out in it all yesterday afternoon in shorts and flip-flops. lovely day


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Sat out in it all yesterday afternoon in shorts and flip-flops. lovely day


 
freak


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

According to my blog, we didn't manage the first Brockwell Park picnic till the middle of April last year, so it was a tad ambitious!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

This is why we should have a weather forum, so we can compare weather year on year.  I remember a scorching week early last year but can't remember when it was


----------



## Kanda (Mar 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This is why we should have a weather forum, so we can compare weather year on year. I remember a scorching week early last year but can't remember when it was


 
Think that was the week before (and including) Easter Weekend.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Think that was the week before (and including) Easter Weekend.


 
ah, I got bitten that weekend and still have the marks to prove it.  The bite took forever to heal up


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> freak


Just had to sit out of the wind


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking rather windy today as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like we had a nice week in March last year although I'm not sure what the temperature was 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...e-weather-for-this-week.271226/#post-10073441


----------



## gabi (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeh.. I spent saturday in the park.. was lovely - round of tennis with mates then beers and lawn bowls.. we're so lucky to have that park..

my unemployed mate is currently up there, he's taken his hammock along and is job hunting, oh the wonders of 3g.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Looks like we had a nice week in March last year although I'm not sure what the temperature was
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...e-weather-for-this-week.271226/#post-10073441


Looks like it got up to 18C (out at Heathrow, anyway)

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=150&NOREGION=0&LEVEL=150&REGION=0003&LAND=__

Nothing spectacular, especially compared to last Saturday


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Looks like it got up to 18C (out at Heathrow, anyway)
> 
> http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=150&NOREGION=0&LEVEL=150&REGION=0003&LAND=__
> 
> Nothing spectacular, especially compared to last Saturday


 
Oh, is that all 

Maybe it was the Easter BH weekend then


----------



## leanderman (Mar 26, 2012)

gabi said:


> Yeh.. I spent saturday in the park.. was lovely - round of tennis with mates then beers and lawn bowls.. we're so lucky to have that park..
> 
> my unemployed mate is currently up there, he's taken his hammock along and is job hunting, oh the wonders of 3g.



spent six, largely drunken, hours in park on saturday, with a bit of tennis. was perfect temperature


----------



## editor (May 6, 2016)

Brockwell Park Miniature Railway gets ready for the summer, but volunteers are needed


----------



## editor (May 6, 2016)

More pics: 





















In photos: Spring sunshine and gorgeous blooms in Brockwell Park


----------



## story (May 6, 2016)

I was in the park yesterday. Bloody marvellous. Just wandered about a bit soaking up the sunshine and watching the humans unfolding from winter.

I noticed that some of the young trees that have been put in over recent years could do with some attention. Some of them have outgrown their cages, for instance, or the wooden staves have been uprooted.

Does anyone know if there's a tree monitor for Brockwell park?


----------



## snowy_again (May 6, 2016)

this lot? 
https://www.facebook.com/Brockwell-Park-Community-Partners


----------



## story (May 6, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> this lot?
> https://www.facebook.com/Brockwell-Park-Community-Partners




*Sorry, this page isn't available*
*The link you followed may be broken, or the page may have been removed.*


----------



## snowy_again (May 6, 2016)

Try this one? 

Brockwell Park Community Partners


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

Here's a round up of this year's festivals:

A guide to the music festivals coming to Brockwell Park this summer


----------



## editor (May 26, 2016)

Some lovely pics of the park: 
















In photos: South London’s glorious Brockwell Park in late May


----------



## Ms T (May 26, 2016)

Goslings!


----------



## organicpanda (May 27, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Goslings!


I prefer gooselets


----------



## sparkybird (May 27, 2016)

I hate Canada geese. Apparently they shit their own body weight daily 


Although I guess I should be impressed by that


----------



## Rushy (May 31, 2016)

There's a curious inflatable pavilion moved from the V&A and installed on the lawn on the cafe side of the house as part of this year's London Achitecture Week.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2016)

It's this thing: PEACE PAVILION X SKY PAVILION


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> It's this thing: PEACE PAVILION X SKY PAVILION


It sure promises a lot!


> The Peace Pavilion represents the unity and rich exchange between different communities and the creativity that can result through such co-existence. The Structure provides an inspirational, peaceful and interactive space where visiting communities of architects, designers, families and the general public can stand, walk through or seat around to admire, embrace diversity and engage with each other to share discussions about design or other discussions about the community. The Pavilion stands as a symbol of how diverse and creative communities can work together and co-exist in harmony.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 1, 2016)

editor said:


> It sure promises a lot!


It looks like seven shades of highfallutin' weirdness.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 1, 2016)

Greebo said:


> It looks like seven shades of highfallutin' weirdness.



Or "shit", as we non-highfallutin' types call it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 1, 2016)

Greebo said:


> It looks like seven shades of highfallutin' weirdness.



Or "shit", as we non-highfallutin' types call it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 1, 2016)

So true I said it twice!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice archive photo here:


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2016)

And another


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2016)

Couple of weeks left to see this - The bendy architectural wonder of the Peace Pavilion in Brockwell Park, south London


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 8, 2016)

I like the look of that - will ave to go and check it out


----------



## Ms T (Jun 8, 2016)

I liked it.


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 9, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I liked it.


How much do you like it? Its for sale!


----------



## Pop Tart (Jun 9, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 88139


That is a great view of the shard.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 26, 2016)

Is it a crop circle?  No, it's the rather cool looking yellowed grass made by  the Peace Pavillion.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 28, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Is it a crop circle?  No, it's the rather cool looking yellowed grass made by  the Peace Pavillion.
> View attachment 88897


I am really sorry I missed this.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 28, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> I am really sorry I missed this.


If it's any consolation, I missed seeing the peace pavillion there too, but the grass scar was cooler than most, and the cafe's excellent icecream partly made up for it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 28, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Is it a crop circle?  No, it's the rather cool looking yellowed grass made by  the Peace Pavillion.
> View attachment 88897



Lies!!!   

It's the pattern caused by the esoteric chemical jets used on the ships of our Saurian overlords!


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

There's a lot of local discord about the increasing use of the park for festivals: Friends of Brockwell Park question Lambeth Council financial transparency as Cabinet prepares five year plan for parks


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

Should Brockwell Park be used for commercial festivals? Debate rages amongst locals


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

This comment made me chuckle: 



> Can’t help thinking that the beautiful space that Brockwell Park represents for the hundreds of thousands of residents all around it is worth far more than even two days of private paying events would ever pay, honestly.
> Brockwell Park is beautiful and fragile. Why not send all of these to Clapham Common? This big space, half Lambeth, half Wandsworth, is basically flat and boring, and already hosting thousands of private enterprise corporate team-building and private prep school sports and health & fitness and dog-walking (and dog poohing) enterprises every single day, as well as the big things like SW4 and so… on-well at least these big events must clear up some of the dog mess…


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2016)

I've got a series of postcard views of the park being published on Buzz this week.






Here's part one: Brockwell Park in Victorian and Edwardian postcards: Views around the park


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 12, 2016)

Found a few more nice postcards on Flickr and a couple of other places.




Brockwell Park - Lake and Rustic Bridge by pepandtim, on Flickr




Brockwell Park - Entrance Gates by pepandtim, on Flickr




Brockwell Park - Fountain by pepandtim, on Flickr


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2016)

Second set - Brockwell Park in Victorian and Edwardian postcards: The Lake/Duck Pond


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2016)

Here's the final instalment Brockwell Park in Victorian and Edwardian postcards: The Old English Garden


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

Friends of Brockwell park say _non merci!_ to the theatre idea: Friends of Brockwell Park unanimously oppose proposal for a permanent theatre in the park


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2016)

Some stunning photos here: 
















Beautiful photos of Brockwell Park in a spectacular early morning fog


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Some stunning photos here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic pictures. Any idea what camera she used?


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Fantastic pictures. Any idea what camera she used?


Canon EOS 60D.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 23, 2016)

It's been beautiful up there in the mornings lately.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2017)

Some photos from yesterday:





















Late afternoon in Brockwell Park – African drumming, dancers and picnickers


----------



## Smick (Jun 19, 2017)

I love the park, especially in the good weather, although there are some irresponsible people who just won't clean up after themselves. Or people who think that if the bins are full, they can leave the remainder of their picnic or fried chicken at the side of the bin and the foxes and birds won't rip it everywhere. 

editor , maybe you might have some insight, given your recent piece, but I was recently in the Secret Garden, by the kids splash, and I noticed that most of the benches are dedicated to men who would seem to have died tragically young in the late 80s to 2000, which made me think it might be a memorial to guys who passed away from AIDS. Maybe my imagination running wild, a lovely place to have such a memorial. Do you know if this is the case?


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2017)

Update:







Ripping out a memorial bench without asking is well out of order. 

Friends of Brockwell Park condemns ‘intolerable’ damage to park by Sunfall festival


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 16, 2017)

That's pretty fucking shit


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2017)

Some pics: 























In photos: Summer in Brockwell Park, south London, August 2017


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Aug 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a lovely day.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 27, 2017)

Beautiful pics ed


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2017)

Some early autumn shots: 
















In photos: Autumn starts to take hold in Brockwell park, south London


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2017)

I've heard loads of rumours about these two park churning events moving to Brockwell:
Is Brockwell Park going to host Lovebox 2018 and Field Day 2018?

I know Lovebox has been talking with Lambeth for some time and the planning is at an advanced stage. I'm not convinced by the Field Day rumours though.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2017)

Some autumnal shots

















In photos: a poetic stroll through the autumnal hues of Brockwell Park, south London


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

Brockwell Park's gonna be a-churning all summer long 

Lambeth Council plans new management of Brockwell Park ahead of “planned increased activity”


----------



## drachir (Nov 7, 2017)

Field Day all but confirmed for Finsbury Park.

Cream's Steelyard, whose stage Field Day used last year the following weekend, have just announced Finsbury Park the weekend before Field Day.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 15, 2017)

drachir said:


> Field Day all but confirmed for Finsbury Park.



Don't think so.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 16, 2017)

Just in case it was not obvious from the letter, Field Day is confirmed to be moving to Brockwell Park. And it sounds like a long term arrangement.

All I could think whilst sloshing through lawns turned to mud at Field Day last year was "I'm so glad this is not in my park".


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 16, 2017)

Is it? That letter says 'planning' - I've also asked them (via FB) if there's any other way of talking to them about it, as there's no contact details on the sheet attached, and I can't make the 20th.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 16, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Is it? That letter says 'planning' - I've also asked them (via FB) if there's any other way of talking to them about it, as there's no contact details on the sheet attached, and I can't make the 20th.


It reads as a done deal to me. Unless it has been deliberately drafted to sound like a done deal when it's not.

The letter is an invite to "review plans that have been put in place for the event."


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2017)

So that's Field Day just about definite, Lovebox very, very likely, plus - presumably - the same ones we had this year.


----------



## drachir (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't think Sunfall is happening again next year at least? This year's was a huge fuck up, and they'd announced by this time last year.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2017)

drachir said:


> I don't think Sunfall is happening again next year at least? This year's was a huge fuck up, and they'd announced by this time last year.


No dates but it's listed: Sunfall 2018 in London, United Kingdom – Festicket


----------



## Tolpuddle (Nov 16, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Just in case it was not obvious from the letter, Field Day is confirmed to be moving to Brockwell Park. And it sounds like a long term arrangement.
> 
> All I could think whilst sloshing through lawns turned to mud at Field Day last year was "I'm so glad this is not in my park".



In Haringey/Islington they have been trying to curtail the annual Wireless festival, currently waiting for the outcome of the court case

Blog – The Friends of Finsbury Park


----------



## Tolpuddle (Nov 16, 2017)

Tolpuddle said:


> In Haringey/Islington they have been trying to curtail the annual Wireless festival, currently waiting for the outcome of the court case
> 
> Blog – The Friends of Finsbury Park


 No sooner had I posted that than I heard that the  court of appeal has kicked the challenge into the long grass (sorry!) and Haringey Council can run Wireless in Finsbury Park.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 16, 2017)

Tolpuddle said:


> No sooner had I posted that than I heard that the  court of appeal has kicked the challenge into the long grass (sorry!) and Haringey Council can run Wireless in Finsbury Park.


Interesting...


> the court has found that the Council holds Finsbury Park on trust for the public, this means that any monies rasied by the Council from the hire of Finsbury Park must be used only for the purpose of Finsbury Park. The Friends will also be asking Haringey Council to account for all the monies they have raised by the hire of Finsbury Park as they are only allowed to spend the monies on Finsbury itself. The friends are concerned that in fact the Council has been using the monies for it’s general parks budget.


----------



## drachir (Nov 16, 2017)

editor said:


> No dates but it's listed: Sunfall 2018 in London, United Kingdom – Festicket



That's the only place I can find it, Festicket sell ticket/hotel packages so could just be the case that they've just put that page up to capture emails just in case.

They'd started selling tickets by this point for last year's!


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2017)

Ouch!



> Brockwell Park will have major restrictions for 23 consecutive days during the height of summer.




Lovebox looks set for Brockwell Park with festival extending to three days in South London


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 19, 2017)

I asked Field day for other ways to input or hear about their plans (as I can't make the meeting). Five days later no reply. The letters to my block were dumped in the hallway, and then thrown away by the cleaner as there's a 'no junk mail' policy.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 20, 2017)

From the  Brockwell Park Community Partners:



> You will have heard that Field Day, an event provider that is hoping to host a major gated event in Brockwell Park next summer is holding a meeting for the community this evening in the Baptist Church at Herne Hill (7.00 pm).
> 
> They do not have any agreement with Lambeth and they have gone ahead with the meeting although it was not formally agreed. Even so, if you are interested, please turn up.


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 20, 2017)

Rushy said:


> From the  Brockwell Park Community Partners:
> 
> ​


I thought the council had agreed to the event?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 21, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought the council had agreed to the event?





Rushy said:


> It reads as a done deal to me. Unless it has been deliberately drafted to sound like a done deal when it's not.



It turns out that the latter was true. 

But having just sat through the consultation I think Lambeth made it fairly clear that it would be a shoe in. They skirted over big picture issues such as the fact that the whole area occupied by the Lambeth Country Show would be walled off to park users for the best part of three weeks and that Field Day want to cram the same 45,000 visitors into a much smaller space than normal; whilst assuring folk that they were listening to concerns and would be tough about nitty gritty such as recycling and hosing down people's streets after they had been used as toilets.

Jamie Akinola for Lambeth had clearly been studying Tony Blair for his presentation technique. 

There was a bit of veiled suggestion that if locals did not agree to host Field Day, the country show might go.

It seems that the granting of the licence will come down to the impact of the single event and the cumulative effect of all the other events will not be a consideration.


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 21, 2017)

Rushy said:


> It turns out that the latter was true.
> 
> But having just sat through the consultation I think Lambeth made it fairly clear that it would be a shoe in. They skirted over big picture issues such as the fact that *the whole area occupied by the Lambeth Country Show would be walled off to park users for the best part of three weeks and that Field Day want to cram the same 45,000 visitors into a much smaller space than normal;* whilst assuring folk that they were listening to concerns and would be tough about nitty gritty such as recycling and hosing down people's streets after they had been used as toilets.
> 
> ...


Wow... Didn't realise it was that big.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 22, 2017)

Seems as if Victoria Park/Tower Hamlets have given all events the boot for summer 2018. Thats Field Day, Lovebox and Winterville that i know of all relocated to Lambeth. Not that i am complaining, it means if i want to go to one of these fun events, i can walk there and home again


----------



## Rushy (Nov 22, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Seems as if Victoria Park/Tower Hamlets have given all events the boot for summer 2018. Thats Field Day, Lovebox and Winterville that i know of all relocated to Lambeth. Not that i am complaining, it means if i want to go to one of these fun events, i can walk there and home again


They have replaced Field Day with All Points East, a three day festival followed by a multi day community event and then three gigs on three separate days.

At the"consultation" Field Day organisers kept reminding the audience that they had been booted out by a large faceless American corporate, prepared to pay more money for the venue (and deliver a community event in the middle).


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2017)

On Twitter:


----------



## Smick (Nov 23, 2017)

A Facebook group against the concerts

Log in to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Rushy (Nov 23, 2017)

Smick said:


> A Facebook group against the concerts
> 
> Log in to Facebook | Facebook


It's not so much against the festivals as against Brockwell Park being turned into a venue and building site for the best part of every summer. It's not just a couple of days but weeks of disruption, all in return for a pretty paltry income.

At Field Day's consultation, the rep tried to imply the "you're only against it because you're not into festivals" position but it turned out that quite a few of the crowd had been in the past couple of years (with mixed opinions of the event itself).

One person mentioned that they'd visited in 2016 and that as they'd stepped off the tube into chaos and mess they'd remarked "thank God this isn't in my area". Oops.


----------



## newbie (Nov 23, 2017)

How does it work?  Can the festivals use all their own contractors or do they have to have marquee erectors, electrical/lighting suppliers, security, fence builders etc from a list of Lambeth approved contractors?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 23, 2017)

newbie said:


> How does it work?  Can the festivals use all their own contractors or do they have to have marquee erectors, electrical/lighting suppliers, security, fence builders etc from a list of Lambeth approved contractors?


Their own, as I understood it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm not against the park being used for events, I am against the park being ruined by events, and against people living nearby having their lives impacted for weeks and weeks by events (for which they don't really benefit at all).

There's little joy in having a park on your doorstep if you are not able to fully use it for long periods of the summer.

I appreciate all the arguments about local people being excluding and costs of tickets etc etc, and they are all valid, but for me the preservation of the park and people living nearby should be the main focus of any planning and execution of these events.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm not against the park being used for events, I am against the park being ruined by events, and against people living nearby having their lives impacted for weeks and weeks by events (for which they don't really benefit at all).
> 
> There's little joy in having a park on your doorstep if you are not able to fully use it for long periods of the summer.
> 
> I appreciate all the arguments about local people being excluding and costs of tickets etc etc, and they are all valid, but for me the preservation of the park and people living nearby should be the main focus of any planning and execution of these events.



One of the arguments put forward by a councillor was that although there are some very big events planned, the number would be fewer than are currently hosted by the park so actually local people would be less impacted. When pressed to say what sort of smaller events might not happen they used the circus and fun fair as an example. Others,I assume, include running events and such like.

Whatever anyone thinks about such events, they are tiny in scale so that they barely impact park use at all.Those events are listed by Lambeth as attracting about 500 people a day. You would not notice the additional footfall coming and going. Field Day alone is almost 100x that. I don't know how much more space would be taken up - maybe 20x?

The idea that several huge events will relieve disruption from twenty smaller ones is nuts. In fact, has anyone even complained about the smaller events?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 23, 2017)

Rushy said:


> ...has anyone even complained about the smaller events?



I suspect very few, if any. The fairs tend to go by with little fuss or disruption, and tend not to leave much mess or churned up grass.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I suspect very few, if any. The fairs tend to go by with little fuss or disruption, and tend not to leave much mess or churned up grass.


..and are tucked away in one of the lesser used areas next to the road.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I suspect very few, if any. The fairs tend to go by with little fuss or disruption, and tend not to leave much mess or churned up grass.


The really heavy churning up of the park happens when events start shipping in massive stages, PA systems, security fencing, bars and all the other infrastructure that a major event needs.


----------



## newbie (Nov 23, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Their own, as I understood it.


tvm.   for some reason I thought there might be a Friends and Family scheme


----------



## Smick (Nov 23, 2017)

Rushy said:


> It's not so much against the festivals as against Brockwell Park being turned into a venue and building site for the best part of every summer. It's not just a couple of days but weeks of disruption, all in return for a pretty paltry income.
> 
> At Field Day's consultation, the rep tried to imply the "you're only against it because you're not into festivals" position but it turned out that quite a few of the crowd had been in the past couple of years (with mixed opinions of the event itself).
> 
> One person mentioned that they'd visited in 2016 and that as they'd stepped off the tube into chaos and mess they'd remarked "thank God this isn't in my area". Oops.


 Apologies, you're right. It's against more than just the festivals.

I love the park. I do the Parkrun there, I did my 100th last weekend, and know every incline, turn and camber of the route. I think that people are going to treat the park without due consideration if they have paid money in. There will be people pissing in bushes, dropping fag butts, the bins fill up and overflow and the rubbish gets left there, maybe a fox rips a chicken box to shreds. It doesn't make those who do the above bad people, it's just that the public park isn't the right place to host such an event. Add a wet weekend and it could take significantly longer for the park to recover if the grass is ruined.

On top of all that, the left turn from Norwood Road onto Dulwich Road gets closed, the shops are all crowded, the buses are all full, cash machines empty. There is significant impact on local residents beyond the use of the park.

I am a grumpy old shite whose best days of festivals are long behind me, but I think I have a point.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 23, 2017)

Smick said:


> Apologies, you're right. It's against more than just the festivals.
> 
> I love the park. I do the Parkrun there, I did my 100th last weekend, and know every incline, turn and camber of the route. I think that people are going to treat the park without due consideration if they have paid money in. There will be people pissing in bushes, dropping fag butts, the bins fill up and overflow and the rubbish gets left there, maybe a fox rips a chicken box to shreds. It doesn't make those who do the above bad people, it's just that the public park isn't the right place to host such an event. Add a wet weekend and it could take significantly longer for the park to recover if the grass is ruined.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the 100th Parkrun! I've done a couple there, it's great.
Will all the stuff going on affect the parkrun?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 23, 2017)

Apparently there's a shop selling Christmas trees in the park creating more outrage.


----------



## Smick (Nov 24, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Congrats on the 100th Parkrun! I've done a couple there, it's great.
> Will all the stuff going on affect the parkrun?


It has done in the past when there have been private festivals. The Lambeth Country Show usually results in cancellation, but I think that’s a worthwhile reason as it is a public event. If it is cancelled for four weekends, it would be a crying shame.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 24, 2017)

Smick said:


> It has done in the past when there have been private festivals. The Lambeth Country Show usually results in cancellation, but I think that’s a worthwhile reason as it is a public event. If it is cancelled for four weekends, it would be a crying shame.


Absolutely! Will keep my fingers crossed but I'm not hopeful really. 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 24, 2017)

i think sporting activities shouldn't be allowed in Brockwell park either. It takes up valuable space in the already over crowded, small park. The studs on the sporting footwear these careless people use could easily churn up the grass, when they have no right to do so because they are probably not even from Herne Hill. Flying footballs and frisbees and the like are dangerous. Even though, on the face of it, their activities seem pretty harmless and they look they are enjoying themselves, it slightly inconveniences me to walk around their horseplay, and that's when it becomes a problem.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 24, 2017)

Sport. Outdoors. In a park.

Ban the lot of 'em


----------



## Rushy (Nov 24, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i think sporting activities shouldn't be allowed in Brockwell park either. It takes up valuable space in the already over crowded, small park. The studs on the sporting footwear these careless people use could easily churn up the grass, when they have no right to do so because they are probably not even from Herne Hill. Flying footballs and frisbees and the like are dangerous. Even though, on the face of it, their activities seem pretty harmless and they look they are enjoying themselves, it slightly inconveniences me to walk around their horseplay, and that's when it becomes a problem.


As ironic as you are attempting to be, some people would agree with you. There are certainly complaints about 25 minutes of park run early on a Saturday morning. I say 25 minutes because by that stage the remaining runners are so well dispersed so as to be indistinguishable from regular joggers. 

Like you say, it is conceivable that such uses may be a slight inconvenience to other park users. But are you suggesting that the disruption from an influx of roughly 100,000 people over a weekend, weeks of building and dismantling and huge enclosures (then repeat) are comparable?


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2017)

Update:



> Brixton Buzz has also obtained PIL figures for recent festivals at Brockwell Park. Gala paid £1,200 in 2016; Found paid £3,125 the same year. The larger Sunfall contributed £10,000 to the Council in 2016.



If we get a rainy July the Country Show could be fucked because of Lambeth's profiteering: 



> It is the proposed timing of Lovebox that is causing concern for many park users. The set up would start on 2 July, with the festival taking place on 13, 14 and 15 July. The Lovebox site crew would leave the site on 20 July.
> 
> 
> 
> The following day the Lambeth Country Show is scheduled to begin. Any mid-summer downpour during the Lovebox takeover could make the setting up of the Country Show a little problematic.





Exclusive: Lovebox expected to pay Lambeth Council £40,000 and Field Day £35,000 for takeover of Brockwell Park


----------



## Smick (Nov 24, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i think sporting activities shouldn't be allowed in Brockwell park either. It takes up valuable space in the already over crowded, small park. The studs on the sporting footwear these careless people use could easily churn up the grass, when they have no right to do so because they are probably not even from Herne Hill. Flying footballs and frisbees and the like are dangerous. Even though, on the face of it, their activities seem pretty harmless and they look they are enjoying themselves, it slightly inconveniences me to walk around their horseplay, and that's when it becomes a problem.


I enjoy inconveniencing the other park users by jogging round the park, breathing heavily as I do so, using up all the oxygen which other park users would like to breathe in a normal fashion. And I am not even from Herne Hill. I am from Tulse Hill, if such a place even exists. So take that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2017)

I sure ain't going to stop my dogging activities for anyone.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2017)

The FB group seems to be picking up a lot of members who aren't to keen on Lambeth turning the park into an all-summer events hotspot, and this petition has now been launched: Sign the Petition


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh, and then there's this too: Home


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2017)

editor said:


> On Twitter:



I must say that of all the commercial activities that take place in Brockwell Park, someone selling Xmas trees ranks about the very lowest on my list of concerns. Unless i’m missing something.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2017)

T & P said:


> I must say that of all the commercial activities that take place in Brockwell Park, someone selling Xmas trees ranks about the very lowest on my list of concerns. Unless i’m missing something.


Some people are well pissed off about it.


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2017)

editor said:


> Some people are well pissed off about it.



With all respect to them, I think they’re missing the point. Someone selling Xmas tress is a commercial operation like many others that have been taking place in the park for decades. How is someone selling Xmas trees is any worse than someone allowed to operate a funfair? I’d imagine the Xmas tree seller takes far less space and is far less disruptive than a funfair. I fail to see the reasons behind outrage about it.


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 24, 2017)

I think the tweet about the local businesses that sell trees is a perfectly fair point.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I think the tweet about the local businesses that sell trees is a perfectly fair point.


Indeed it is.


----------



## drachir (Nov 25, 2017)

GALA Festival is moving to Peckham Rye Park, so that’s one less in Brockwell Park


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2017)

Update - Brockwell Park locals fight back Brockwell Park: Community campaign launched in response to Lambeth’s event policy


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 27, 2017)

editor said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m not against all events in the park, but the organisers should be paying proper fees (£10;000 for Sunfall!), have to set up and break down in a very timely manner to minimise disruption and face large fines if they cause damage. All of this is standard practice in large event management.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 27, 2017)

http://lambethfilmoffice.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2017/06/Lambeth-Film-Fees-2017-1.pdf

Considering a ‘very large’ film crew is up to £10,000 for day for a permit alone, you think they could have got a bit more out of Sunfall for taking over such a large area of the park for so long


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 27, 2017)

I feel a bit conflicted over this. I certainly won't be joining the Anti FB group but I do think the whole thing is a bit crap.

If it's just one year then I have no problem, a temporary festival zone for a few days but if it becomes every year then that's different.

As many old school brixton folk will remember the park is a great venue for events. My first experience was walking over the hill to an anti-racist rock gig back in the early 90s. Being young I couldn't quite believe it.

Flip fwd to 2017 and these festivals are all about rinsing people out of every last £. Perhaps not because the organisers want to but because the bills to do these things have gone up with authoritarian demands.  London is a great musical city and I don't want people to miss out but is this really the best way to celebrate it.

Brockwell park early '70s , attched &

Rock against Racism


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I feel a bit conflicted over this. I certainly won't be joining the Anti FB group but I do think the whole thing is a bit crap.
> 
> If it's just one year then I have no problem, a temporary festival zone for a few days but if it becomes every year then that's different.
> 
> ...


They were bloody great gigs, but they were (a) free and (b) for a good cause.

These are just for corporate profit, and they'll be interrupting the peace of the park for weeks and weeks.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2017)

Haven't had time to check any of this, so I'll just quote it from FB: 



> More abuse of our local green spaces. SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL TRADERS!
> Have you seen the new ‘Pop up Christmas tree shops”
> Appearing in local parks and other spaces in and around London? There is one in Brockwell Park, Herne Hill.
> They call themselves ‘Pines and needles’ and have opened in 42 spaces this year.
> ...


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2017)

With all the planned events in the park for the coming year, Lambeth should at least have the decency to use some of the cash raised to make the November fireworks free entry again.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 27, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> If it's just one year then I have no problem, a temporary festival zone for a few days but if it becomes every year then that's different.


They were very up front about wanting it to be every year. Both FD and Lambeth talking about building long term relationships.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2017)

Update: 






Lovebox 2018: Brockwell Park festival organisers go on a PR offensive to try and win over locals


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 28, 2017)

They've started selling tickets according to a post on the FB group...


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> They've started selling tickets according to a post on the FB group...


That's a bit previous given that their press release says, "_We will fully consult residents and stakeholders and feedback we receive will form part of our Licence application process."_


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Nov 28, 2017)

I think they mean that they're consulting on the running of it, rather than if it will happen - they're definitely selling tickets now.

Anyway, I know that there are negative aspects to it, but personally I am excited to have festivals that I'll probably want to go to on the doorstep.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 28, 2017)

It's possible to have a bit of cognitive dissonance on it - I live next door, so will have no choice but to hear it, and may probably enjoy some of the music. Doesn't mean that the process by which Lambeth decide* to award a licence, or the way that the park is treated gets to be ignored. 

*and that looks like it's already an informal done deal.


----------



## Twattor (Nov 28, 2017)

I didn't mind the festivals on clapham common as it is a soulless dust bowl and there is plenty of space left over. I feel differently about brockwell.

as Pastor Niemoller might have put it: first they came for clapham common and i did not speak out - because I am not of clapham...


----------



## clandestino (Nov 28, 2017)

I suspect that the Field Day application may well fizzle out. The festival that took their spot in Victoria Park announced their line up today and it's pretty unbeatable.

Nick Cave
Patti Smith
St Vincent
Courtney Barnett

plus loads more bands TBA across three stages. On Sun June 3rd, with The National playing on the 2nd. Field Day is meant to be happening the same weekend, but all the Field Day people will be going to Nick Cave/The National I reckon.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Nov 28, 2017)

clandestino said:


> I suspect that the Field Day application may well fizzle out. The festival that took their spot in Victoria Park announced their line up today and it's pretty unbeatable.
> 
> Nick Cave
> Patti Smith
> ...



Horses for courses though, I can see that line-up not appealing to a lot of people.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2017)

clandestino said:


> I suspect that the Field Day application may well fizzle out. The festival that took their spot in Victoria Park announced their line up today and it's pretty unbeatable.
> 
> Nick Cave
> Patti Smith
> ...


There's plenty of other amazing bands playing live that could easily make up a bill to match or surpass that one, IMO.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2017)

It turns out that the decision to host the events is definitely NOT already decided. 

This is what Jim Dickson, Herne Hill ward councillor said:


> Two companies responsible for designing and building large scale music events have approached Lambeth with a view to hosting events in Brockwell Park. These events - Lovebox and Fieldday were previously held in Victoria Park in Tower Hamlets for over 10 years and are now looking for a new home.
> 
> It is important to emphasise that no decision on either event has been made and all events that take place in the park are subject to a rigorous scrutiny process. Both companies are cooperating fully with this process and are engaging with the community. The Sunfall event which took place over the last two summers will not be taking place in 2018.
> 
> In coming to a decision on whether any event takes place in the park – including these two – the council will need to weigh up a number of factors including any reduction in access to the park for the community, the effect of the event on the condition of the park and maintenance of the grounds and the impact on local businesses and transport networks.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 29, 2017)

clandestino said:


> I suspect that the Field Day application may well fizzle out. The festival that took their spot in Victoria Park announced their line up today and it's pretty unbeatable.
> 
> Nick Cave
> Patti Smith
> ...



Field day is a very popular festival that has been running for years. there are more than enough people to go around to support 2 big day festivals on the same day. Although saying that, i always felt the crowd at Field Day was largely made up of trendy knob heads from East London, which might not be particularly arsed to travel down the Victoria line for Field Day.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 29, 2017)

Bear in mind that Jim Dickson's day job is as a spin doctor for a corporate consultancy (and used to be leader of the council). Whilst no final decisions have been made he will be very aware that some level of assurances will have been given behind the scenes in order for either of the events to have started selling tickets or talking about their new home.

I don't know what he thinks abouts Field Day, Love Box et al but I am conscious that he smoothes things like this through the political process for a living. So his "the consultation process is progressing as it should and the two organisers are being very cooperative" response should be treated with caution.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2017)

Lambeth hands over the park for peanuts and the rich fucker gets even richer:








> Concert promoter Denis Desmond has added to his fortune by receiving a sizeable chunk of a €21mdividend from the UK music venue business he co-owns.
> 
> New accounts show that Academy Music Group Ltd last year paid a dividend of £17.2m (€20.9m) to its shareholders.
> 
> ...


Desmond nets €5.4m in UK dividend

And: British Festival Promoter Calls for Investigation Into Live Nation Control of U.K. Festival Market - Amplify


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 29, 2017)

The FB group is here: Log in to Facebook | Facebook: Brockwell Tranquillity

Don't need a FB account to read, but obviously do to comment.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2017)

Public meeting coming up:

Brockwell Park festivals – Labour councillors want to hear your views at public meeting, Mon 11th Dec


----------



## clandestino (Nov 29, 2017)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Horses for courses though, I can see that line-up not appealing to a lot of people.



Yes, but I'm talking about a bill that would appeal to the Field Day crowd. It's almost as if the new festival has gone out of its way to book Field Day type bands.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

From FB for people who don't understand why some businesses are annoyed with Lambeth bringing in seasonal stalls into the park:



> My local florists Herne Hill are furious about it. They are also extremely annoyed that Lambeth Council have decided to let needles and pins a subsidiary of Neals yard set up in Brockwell Park. A big operation selling Christmas trees in direct competition with her local business.


----------



## newbie (Nov 30, 2017)

Does anyone have any numbers?  How much was Lambeth paid, and how many people attended, Sunfall and the fireworks?  How much will the new events be charged and what will the attendance limits be?


----------



## newbie (Nov 30, 2017)

As a glimpse of a possible future, it's worth noting that Newcastle is in the process of hiving their parks off. As a non-statutory council function they're getting rid of public grief such as this.  Once  the parks become an arms length away councillors can ignore future controversies.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

*unless there's a ruddy great commercial festival taking place, of course.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

How's this for some bollocks (from FB group)



> Re: objection letters - Brockwell Park partners have received over 50 template letters of complaint but have apparently said they’re not going to count them because they’re all the same!


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

Statement from FOBP:



> Friends of Brockwell Park has fought for the integrity of the park for more than 30 years: we were founded to oppose a floodlit running track on the Tulse Hill side. We completely rejected Lambeth’s long-term events ‘strategy’ of eight major events in Brockwell Park per summer as completely unsustainable by the community and ecology of this small urban park. The prospect of three major events (the free Lambeth Country Show plus two gated, paying events) leading to six weeks’ enclosure of a third of the park within two months next summer dismays us. At a special committee meeting next Monday, we will decide our policy on Field Day and LoveBox.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2017)

It's blooming big:


----------



## Rushy (Dec 6, 2017)

10 days set up, 3 days festival, 7 days take down, apparently.

And same 20 days for Field Day.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 6, 2017)

That is a huge footprint and how can they need 20 days for a 3 day festival. 

If the fee they are paying Lambeth is £40k as has been mooted, Lambeth have done a terrible deal. £2k a day for blocking off that % of the park is really low.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2017)

Interesting backstory to Lovebox: 

They had their  contact cancelled 18 months early after clashing with Tower Hamlets Council over "excessive late night noise affecting families living close to the park"
and crime. "Figures showed a 155 per cent rise in crime in the area whenever Lovebox events were staged"

“Summers have become a misery for families. The huge increase in crime when these events are held shows the impact on people’s lives.” Labour Cllr Joshua Peck.

Also it links to another article about the new festival taken over at Vic park. They're offering a lot more to the local community...

"free community events using the festival facilities such as the stage, lights, toilets, bars and the huge screen to use as an open air cinema"

"The four community weekdays include school programmes, local bands, choirs and youth groups, as well as ping pong, lawn golf and giant jenga. The council wants to train mentors for schools and colleges, while a craft beer event for small breweries is also planned."

No love lost as Lovebox festival quits Victoria Park for south London after ‘13 electric years’


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 8, 2017)

That article says it was a £2million deal for 5 years. If this is correct there seems to be a be zero missing off the amount they are paying Lambeth per year


----------



## Rushy (Dec 8, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> That article says it was a £2million deal for 5 years. If this is correct there seems to be a be zero missing off the amount they are paying Lambeth per year


it is all very confusing how much Lambeth are being paid. I don't know but I get the impression that much of their charges are being disguised as other types of levy so as to get around restrictions on how income from the park can be spent.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

I wonder why Lambeth has suddenly decided to reveal this: 



> The Lambeth Country Show remained free in 2017 for all to enjoy. The cost of producing a show of this scale is increasing each year for various reasons such as health & safety, security, crowd management and medical. We have published a full budget to demonstrate how public money is spent on the show.
> 
> Total expenditure in 2017 was £690,909.71. Organisers secured income from concession sales and small sponsorship packages to the value of £322,629.16. Additional income was obtained in the form of cash donations during the event with a total of £10,000.09 collected. This income is offset against the total expenditure and Council budget is assigned each year to pay for the shortfall. The total cost to the Council in 2017 was £358,280.46. With an attendance of 150,000 people, this amounts to a cost of £2.39 per person.
> 
> A copy of the final budget is available to view online: LCS 2017 Final Budget. Please note this is a summarised budget due to commercial sensitivities.



Lambeth Country Show


----------



## Tolpuddle (Dec 8, 2017)

editor said:


> I wonder why Lambeth has suddenly decided to reveal this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lambeth Country Show


Presumably they are thinking about charging? If they get Field day & Lovebox perhaps these will subsidise other events, or perhaps they just have to pay for the new town hall.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

Tolpuddle said:


> Presumably they are thinking about charging? If they get Field day & Lovebox perhaps these will subsidise other events, or perhaps they just have to pay for the new town hall.


Yeah, maybe it's part of the 'softening up' approach so if these festivals get turned down they can blame the locals for then having to charge for the Country Show.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 9, 2017)

Rushy said:


> 10 days set up, 3 days festival, 7 days take down, apparently.
> 
> And same 20 days for Field Day.


From the facebook page:



> 1. Gated Closure of the site
> Both events, as they are currently proposed, require the event area to be fenced off prohibiting through access for the public for a period of time covering the set up, the event days and the set down period. This is a crucial piece of information as the erection of barriers walling off the park is the most exclusionary part of the whole set-down/set-up process of any event in the park. Under current plans the total fenced off time of the period the companies will be in the park is
> Lovebox 6 days fenced off
> Field day 10 days fenced off
> ...


 So only 16 days in total.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 9, 2017)

Maggot said:


> From the facebook page:
> 
> So only 16 days in total.


I saw that this morning. Those aren't the set up times - they are the times that some one is now saying the sites will be 100% fenced in. Not clear where this info has come from though. It's not what was said at the meeting with Field Day (the guy responsible for building the site). But it has become clear to them that it is a major issue.

Of course, it will still be a huge construction site for that whole period whether it is 100% fenced or not.


----------



## Smick (Dec 10, 2017)

Looking at that map, the parkrun won’t be able to go ahead as the path from the Lido to Water Lane seems to be taken over. 

Fuck that.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 11, 2017)

Smick said:


> Looking at that map, the parkrun won’t be able to go ahead as the path from the Lido to Water Lane seems to be taken over.
> 
> Fuck that.


And the path from the lido to the tennis courts. And the space everyone meets for the start. And where everyone finishes.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

Update: Friends of Brockwell Park vote against plans to bring Lovebox and Field Day to Brockwell Park


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

Bit of Country Show news Lambeth Council Country Show survey shows that 58% of respondents who attended in 2017 don’t live in the borough


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Bit of Country Show news Lambeth Council Country Show survey shows that 58% of respondents who attended in 2017 don’t live in the borough


I'm not all that surprised... I usually have rellies come for that weekend


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

41 days!


----------



## Twattor (Dec 12, 2017)

editor said:


> 41 days!



And the Lambeth Country Show starting the day after they finish the Love Box take-down.  Where does the country show set-up fit into this?  Where's the recovery time?  Pretty rubbish planning.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 12, 2017)

The park is right on the border of Southwark too so you'd expect lots of locals might come from there.


----------



## Smick (Dec 19, 2017)

Rushy said:


> The park is right on the border of Southwark too so you'd expect lots of locals might come from there.


Yeah, a 50:50 split for something on the county border makes massive sense. Someone living on 1 Half Moon Lane will be a Southwark resident but able to walk to the show in a minute.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2017)

Tsk tsk. Well dodgy

Chair of Friends of Brockwell Park accuses Lovebox of being “mischievous” after claims festival is talking with park group


----------



## Rushy (Dec 19, 2017)

Quote from Tower Hamlets labour councillor Joshua Peck whose ward borders Victoria Park and hosted Lovebox for more than ten years:



> Whilst I totally understand the financial predicaments of councils who have had their budgets slashed by Central Government, I’m afraid* I can’t in good conscience recommend Lovebox to residents of South London or their Council. *


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2017)

Update: 
Public meeting called for Herne Hill residents to put points forward to Lovebox and Field Day organisers


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2018)

Posted this on December chat.



	The use of Brockwell park for events came up at last Brixton Neighborhood Forum on December 14th.

	The Lead member for Community Relations and Neighborhood Lead for Brixton Cllr Donatus was present. Now Cllr Rachel is a non person for the Labour group Donatus has taken over what she did. Cllr Donatus is a 120% loyalist to the Labour leadership. Nice bloke but so nice I forget to ask him questions. He is a clever operater on that score.

	Donatus take on Lovebox/ Field day is that the Council had given them a good talking to about selling tickets before official permission had been given for events. That the Council , at date of meeting , had not given permission for events. ( Officially) That the Council really wanted to consult stakeholders first.

	I wondered after meeting how these two business had got impression permission was a foregone conclusion. The Council line of " nothing has been decided yet" is the one I've heard in LJ over the adventure playground. In narrow terms correct but one knows but cannot prove that decision in practice has been made.

	What I heard at the Forum was serious backpedaling from Council. If some residents had not kicked up a fuss this would have all gone through quietly with no queries from Labour Cllrs.

	Even at the meeting Cllr Donatus was carefull not to agree or oppose this extra use of Brockwell park.

	Imo as Rushy says the Labour party have such big majority that they think they can do what they like. I would have thought that a big majority would mean that Cllrs could have freedom to question what officers do more. The opposite is the case.

	There was a long discussion on this. Much repeating what's already been reported on Urban and Brixton Buzz.

	One comment was that a Labour Council should look at who is benefitting from these events. Large areas of park are closed off to locals who cannot afford these events. They are priced out. Council should take this aboard.

	Another comment was that the Events dept of Council don't talk to Parks dept. That the Council had told Events officerd to maximise income from Council owned parks. I think the point being made us that it's Labour Cllrs who caused this issue. It's not the fault of officers.

	What I see at a meeting like this is Cllrs acting as though they are independent arbitrators above these conflicts. Not taking sides. It's not what they should be doing imo.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2018)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo







One of Brockwell Park’s most iconic trees is set to be cut down


----------



## Tropi (Jan 12, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Posted this on December chat.
> The use of Brockwell park for events came up at last Brixton Neighborhood Forum on December 14th.
> The Lead member for Community Relations and Neighborhood Lead for Brixton Cllr Donatus was present. Now Cllr Rachel is a non person for the Labour group Donatus has taken over what she did. Cllr Donatus is a 120% loyalist to the Labour leadership. Nice bloke but so nice I forget to ask him questions. He is a clever operater on that score.
> Donatus take on Lovebox/ Field day is that the Council had given them a good talking to about selling tickets before official permission had been given for events. That the Council , at date of meeting , had not given permission for events. ( Officially) That the Council really wanted to consult stakeholders first.
> ...



I have a feeling of déjà vu. Same situation as the closing down of the libraries and changing them into gyms. Done deal before consultation is finished and a lot of hot air to explain the situation.


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 13, 2018)

Lovebox Victoria Park 2012

A wet week and the grass will disappear and won't grow back for Lambeth Country show 2 weeks later. In these circumstances expect a late cancellation of our much loved community get together ...


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 13, 2018)

I've attached a leaflet from organisers MAMA Festivals hand delivered this morning (I live corner Effra Parade/Dulwich Rd). 
No maps of event footprint and no dates/timings of set up/breakdown.
Be aware that Lovebox/Citadel is not just over a weekend but 3 days - Friday/Saturday for Lovebox, Sunday for Citadel.

I suggest everyone opposed prints out and returns to sender ...


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2018)

Two updates: 
LoveBox and Field Day at Brockwell Park – have your say at a public meeting Thurs, 18th Jan
Lambeth Council’s attempt to compare Lovebox and Field Day with the Country Show blown apart in Freedom of Information request


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 13, 2018)

editor said:


> Two updates:
> LoveBox and Field Day at Brockwell Park – have your say at a public meeting Thurs, 18th Jan
> Lambeth Council’s attempt to compare Lovebox and Field Day with the Country Show blown apart in Freedom of Information request


Chukka is so slippery


----------



## Rushy (Jan 13, 2018)

The following is an email from Labour councillor Joshua Peck responsible for one of the wards adjoining Victoria Park from whence Lovebox were thrown out by the new mayor of Tower Hamlets:



> Whilst I totally understand the financial predicaments of councils who have had their budgets slashed by Central Government, I’m afraid I can’t in good conscience recommend Lovebox to residents of South London or their Council.
> 
> 
> IN my view, a festival of this size is simply too big to be held in a residential area without causing some substantial impacts to local people. Even if the operator were fully on top of these impacts – which Lovebox never were – I don’t think they could have been fully reduced to an acceptable level. My experience of Lovebox was that, despite good intentions and some good people:
> ...



The Lovebox contract to hire Victoria Park was renewed four years ago by then mayor Luftur Rahman despite huge local objections. Mr Rahman has since been found guilty of corruption. He was replaced by Cllr Tim Briggs who, in the run up to his election as mayor, vowed to end the Lovebox contract early because of the misery they were causing residents, including an alleged huge spike in crime during the events. Once elected, he did exactly as promised.

Unfortunately for us, Lambeth Events saw this as an opportunity to pick up Tower Hamlets' sloppy seconds. With a reputation like that it is no wonder that they tried to slip the consultation through unnoticed. If only our own councillors were as interested in representing the people who elected them.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2018)

I should also point out that Buzz was compelled to amend an earlier article after legal threats. I expect we'll get the same for here sooner or later....



> This article has been edited after Brixton Buzz received a heavy handed legal threat from Live Nation Entertainment. The big corporate organisation was unhappy about us quoting a Labour Cllr. We have no way of verifying if the original quote was actually attributed to the Cllr. These corporate big guns don’t take no shit for an answer.
> 
> But hey – we are still keen to stand up for residents around Brockwell Park and the growing resistance against a mega corporate organisation trying to takeover our public park. We will continue to report accurately the tactics being used by Live Nation to try and push their application through.


Friends of Brockwell Park vote against plans to bring Lovebox and Field Day to Brockwell Park


----------



## Rushy (Jan 13, 2018)

editor said:


> I should also point out that Buzz was compelled to amend an earlier article after legal threats. I expect we'll get the same for here sooner or later....
> 
> 
> Friends of Brockwell Park vote against plans to bring Lovebox and Field Day to Brockwell Park


Interesting! 

For the avoidance of doubt, the quote is taken from an email sent from the named councillor's .gov.uk email address. Permission to quote it in a public forum was given.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 13, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Interesting!
> 
> For the avoidance of doubt, the quote is taken from an email sent from the named councillor's .gov.uk email address. Permission to quote it in a public forum was given.



We received a very heavy handed legal threat from Lovebox after simply linking to an article in the East London Advertiser. Cllr Peck (no relation, I don't think...) was making allegations about the *possible* increase in crime rates at Victoria Park during the Lovebox weekend.

The legal letter was clearly sent to Buzz to intimidate us. It asked for a legal contact at our end (ha!). Sadly Buzz has bugger all of a legal fighting fund. The link to the East London Advertiser was amended.

Hey hoe.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 13, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> We received a very heavy handed legal threat from Lovebox after simply linking to an article in the East London Advertiser. Cllr Peck (no relation, I don't think...) was making allegations about the *possible* increase in crime rates at Victoria Park during the Lovebox weekend.
> 
> The legal letter was clearly sent to Buzz to intimidate us. It asked for a legal contact at our end (ha!). Sadly Buzz has bugger all of a legal fighting fund. The link to the East London Advertiser was amended.
> 
> Hey hoe.


Lovebox really don't want people to read about the downsides of hosting their event, do they!

I'm surprised that linking to an article in which a councillor describes their very negative experience of a particular promoter and their event, and backs it up with data, could be actionable.

To be honest, Lovebox have made it abundantly clear how desperate they are for kind words by publishing a "reference" from Friends of Victoria Park which is as clinical as it is far from a glowing referral. This is how it read to me:
You sometimes listened to us.
Thanks for the cash you gave us in 6 of the 13 years (but not last year).
We were surprised when you moved on.
After 13 years locals couldn't be bothered turning up to consultations anymore.
Good luck.


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 13, 2018)

Did Lovebox move on from Victoria Park voluntarily ? I thought they were moved on by a newly elected Mayor who campaigned on ending the contract early due to crime and hassle to residents issues ...


----------



## Rushy (Jan 13, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> Did Lovebox move on from Victoria Park voluntarily ? I thought they were moved on by a newly elected Mayor who campaigned on ending the contract early due to crime and hassle to residents issues ...


Summers of misery for Bow residents as Lutfur Rahman hands Victoria Park to controversial events company



> *Labour’s candidate for Mayor of Tower Hamlets, John Biggs said:*
> 
> “I have made clear that, if I’m elected, I will review this contract and make sure that the views of local people are taken into account. Lovebox Festivals should be clear that they are on notice. It would be outrageous for the current Mayor to let a contract which cannot be easily revised if he is replaced next May, as this is likely to be a serious election issue.”



But also note the comment from the same chap who wrote their reference:


> *Local resident and chair of the Victoria Park Friends Group, Richard Desmond, said:*
> 
> “With so many local residents and park users being affected by events in the park, the Victoria Park Friends Group endorsed the approach of the council in setting some sensible restrictions on events and I'm disappointed these have been ignored.”


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 13, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> I thought they were moved on by a newly elected Mayor who campaigned on ending the contract early due to crime and hassle to residents issues ...



YOU CAN'T SAY THAT!


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 13, 2018)

Wasnt me - it was him your honour ...


----------



## alex_ (Jan 13, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Lovebox really don't want people to read about the downsides of hosting their event, do they!
> 
> I'm surprised that linking to an article in which a councillor describes their very negative experience of a particular promoter and their event, and backs it up with data, could be actionable.
> 
> ...



The article is editor was asked to remove was a summary of a council meeting about a Lovebox license renewal.

The minutes of the council meeting are here 
Tower Hamlets Council - Agenda item - Application for Time Limited Premises Licence for Lovebox 2014

The email and data showing the bump in crime which councillor peck links to Lovebox is on page 55 of this document.

http://democracy.towerhamlets.gov.u...y-2014 16.00 Licensing Sub Committee.pdf?T=10

Alex


----------



## Rushy (Jan 14, 2018)

alex_ said:


> The article is editor was asked to remove was a summary of a council meeting about a Lovebox license renewal.
> 
> The minutes of the council meeting are here
> Tower Hamlets Council - Agenda item - Application for Time Limited Premises Licence for Lovebox 2014
> ...


Wow. It really seems as if Lovebox actually have something to hide. Like someone convinced friends to look after their incontinent puppy.  Without mentioning the incontinent bit.


----------



## drachir (Jan 14, 2018)

editor said:


> Also it links to another article about the new festival taken over at Vic park. They're offering a lot more to the local community...
> 
> "free community events using the festival facilities such as the stage, lights, toilets, bars and the huge screen to use as an open air cinema"
> 
> "The four community weekdays include school programmes, local bands, choirs and youth groups, as well as ping pong, lawn golf and giant jenga. The council wants to train mentors for schools and colleges, while a craft beer event for small breweries is also planned."



Sounds lovely, but it's AEG taking over. They're just doing the same thing they do in Hyde Park with BST - have their two festivals on consecutive weekends, have some free entry events during the week (well, Hyde Park also has ticketed comedy etc.) they can sell £6 pints at, and save on setup/breakdown.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 14, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Wow. It really seems as if Lovebox actually have something to hide. Like someone convinced friends to look after their incontinent puppy.  Without mentioning the incontinent bit.



I’m not sure they really do - correlation is not causation, claiming that this is “directly linked” to Lovebox when looking at stats for an entire borough is a pretty massive leap of faith. 

If this was reported crime within 1 mile of post code x, it’d be a lot more convincing.

Alex


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2018)

Some interesting crime stats here 

 

https://maps.met.police.uk/globalas...her-crimes-against-society-and-fraud-offences


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 15, 2018)

Home

This is the website on the PR exercise leaflet they're distributing in the area ...


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2018)

Live Nation are one hell of a stinking rich monster multinational: 



> Live Nation Entertainment is an American global entertainment company, formed from the merger of Live Nation and Ticketmaster in 2010.
> 
> It owns, leases, operates, has booking rights for and/or equity interests in a large number of U.S. entertainment venues.
> 
> ...


Live Nation Entertainment - Wikipedia


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2018)

Those Lovebox guys eh?  

Lovebox accused of making false claims in festival leaflet by Friends of Brockwell Park


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

Report from last night: Lively Herne Hill Forum meeting hears Lambeth Council, Lovebox and Field Day attempt to justify festival plans for Brockwell Park


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 19, 2018)

seems a bit NIMBYish to be honest. Some of that meeting roughly translated to: dont have it here in Brockwell park near to where i live, because it will be a pain in the arse for a couple of weeks. Hang on, why dont you just go to Clapham Common instead? its a bit bigger and i dont live there, yes, that would be much better.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> seems a bit NIMBYish to be honest. Some of that meeting roughly translated to: dont have it here in Brockwell park near to where i live, because it will be a pain in the arse for a couple of weeks. Hang on, why dont you just go to Clapham Common instead? its a bit bigger and i dont live there, yes, that would be much better.


Or maybe: this privately-run, profit scooping festival run by the biggest live entertainments group on the planet has a very good chance of completely fucking up the site for the Country Show which follows directly after.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 19, 2018)

There's a great space in Battersea park but presumably Tory Wandsworth are unapproachable. Went to a great 1dayer world music fest a few years ago. 

Those against it are over doing it but in general it is the wrong park for the size of event. Why not Lydd airport like Oldskool  rave days


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 19, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Why not Lydd airport like Oldskool  rave days


Or Blackbushe for those who are even older.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2018)

Here's how much of the park is going to be swallowed up


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks Ed, that is way bigger than I'd expected. I don't really get the entrance by the tennis courts. That area will get trashed. In the past the private festivals have really been around the 'Village Green'  / Stage 3 area but this looks like a big take over.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 20, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> seems a bit NIMBYish to be honest. Some of that meeting roughly translated to: dont have it here in Brockwell park near to where i live, because it will be a pain in the arse for a couple of weeks. Hang on, why dont you just go to Clapham Common instead? its a bit bigger and i dont live there, yes, that would be much better.


I don't think palming the events off on other areas is helpful or fair. However I got the impression that the questioner was intending to make a point about Clapham Common which was clumsy and slightly lost. Up until now it has been the location of preference for these events. Lambeth had to agree in an out of court settlement with Wandsworth council to reduce noise limits on Clapham Common because of complaints from residents in Wandsworth (also complaints from Lambeth but they were not prepared to act on those). So their limits are down on what they used to be. Whereas the noise limits at Brockwell have been increased - making it more attractive. There are also a lot of complaints about events at Clapham already. I think that is what they were getting at.

Lambeth were claiming that they were bringing their sound limits for Brockwell Park (and the other 5 "major venues") in line with Hyde Park and Regents Park. Their limits are 75dB. As a sound consultant pointed out at the meeting - national guidelines (can't recall the specific doc) are that sound limits should be no more than 15 dB about average background noise for this kind of event (based on event frequency and duration).   Background noise is apparently around 60dB in the central parks. In Brockwell Park the background noise is 50dB so upper limits should not be more than 65dB to be in line with national guidelines and central parks - i.e.10dB lower. As I understand it a 10dB increase is equivalent to a doubling of volume. (My figures are from memory but should give a rough idea to make the point). Lee Fiorentino (Lambeth Events) claimed all sound levels had been individually professionally calibrated for all five "major" sites in Lambeth including Brockwell. He has been unable to produce any report which supports this.

There were a lot of valid concerns at the meeting. And the answers were pretty thin. For instance, the Field Day production manager (i.e. in charge of building the site) was smoothly praising his team's extensive experience of making sure that Field Day would not damage the parks and unnecessarily inconvenience park users. When someone pointed out that and FOI had revealled that their 2016 festival resulted in £40,000 of damage to the grass due to poor preparation and that security fences had remained up enclosing one third of their park for seven weeks after the event (basically until Lovebox) to allow ground to recover - all he could say was that he was not involved that year and knew nothing about it! He offered a bigger security deposit (currently £15,000) but could make no assurance about not leaving the park trashed and out of bounds for weeks, rather missing the point.

Lee Fiorentino also referred very specifically to environmental and biodiversity reports about the impact of the events by an expert he named as Dr. Bolton which had assured them there were no issues. He was then asked by the chair whether the reports would be made available online at which point he said that they were not so much reports as a series of informal emails. Asked to provide them afterwards he has said that he was speaking to colleagues to put together some information on park biodiversity - i.e. the emails don't exist. He also said that once they'd approved the festivals he's ask the promoters to do their own environmental assessments.

Lovebox referred to various Tower Hamlets cabinet members who they claimed were delighted with and would vouch for their professionalism -  yet a quote was read out from one of those referees saying that he could not in good conscience recommend Lovebox to the people of south London or the council -  followed by a detailed  list of complaints.

Bear in mind that the original consultation was extended by six weeks because it had been poorly (not at all) advertised and no information released. But the extension was only notified days before it expires (tomorrow). I have a letter dated 18 January, delivered on 19 January informing me of a six week consultation ending on the 21st. It's a joke and it is no wonder that Sonia Winifred would not answer questions about it. People are thoroughly pissed off.

This is about far more than a couple of days of events. I think writing off objectors as Nimbys is particularly lazy and uninformed, rather in line with your usual comments on these things.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Report from last night: Lively Herne Hill Forum meeting hears Lambeth Council, Lovebox and Field Day attempt to justify festival plans for Brockwell Park



Some interesting comments at end of Brixton Buzz piece. 

Appears that Reprazent radio ( in Pop visited by Royals recently) were at meeting to support Lovebox bid to use the park. Reprazent were media partners for Lovebox.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2018)

Another comment at end of Brixton Buzz article points out that the income from events, according to Council events team, isn't going to be distributed as according to the Culture 2020 consultation papers. Which then would have meant that overall parks would have got two thirds.

An argument for more feepaying commercial events is that as parks budget has been cut then this will help. But looks like in practice that's not guaranteed by Council.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2018)

Update: Cllr Rachel Heywood registers her concerns about Lovebox/Field Day festivals


----------



## ricbake (Jan 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Update: Cllr Rachel Heywood registers her concerns about Lovebox/Field Day festivals


odd typo "We think it raises valuable points so have overpriced it in full below:"


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2018)

ricbake said:


> odd typo "We think it raises valuable points so have overpriced it in full below:"


Fixed. That was my hangover at work!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 20, 2018)

If anyone is concerned the letter we got (presumably the same one Rushy got) says -



> you can let us know your views by sending response to communications@lambeth.gov.uk


  apparently 'the views of local residents are important to the council in determining whether they should go ahead' (I'll believe that when I see something change) So if these events bother you email them now. 

Deadline is 21st January.


----------



## Tropi (Jan 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Report from last night: Lively Herne Hill Forum meeting hears Lambeth Council, Lovebox and Field Day attempt to justify festival plans for Brockwell Park



'Helen Hayes, MP for Dulwich and West Norwood then spoke:
“The process has not been up to scratch.'

The process never seem to be 'up to scratch', like with the lost libraries. Do the deal, 'consult' then waffle. I know that the 'consultation' period is still on and sorry for being so pessimistic but do you really think the Lovebox/Field Days big business would be spending money if they were not sure about the application being approved?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Update: Cllr Rachel Heywood registers her concerns about Lovebox/Field Day festivals



I agree this is effectively privatisation of public space. The Council say they want people to exercise more. As Cllr Rachel points out Adventure playground are closed most of the time. I'd also add that prices at the Council Leisure centres are high for many people.


----------



## Winot (Jan 21, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I agree this is effectively privatisation of public space. The Council say they want people to exercise more. As Cllr Rachel points out Adventure playground are closed most of the time. I'd also add that prices at the Council Leisure centres are high for many people.



Agree with this, but one of the difficulties is that the NHS budget to patch up poor health is disconnected with Lambeth’s budget. There’s no economic incentive for Lambeth to prioritise healthy lifestyles. I wonder if it would be a bit more joined up if the Department of Health funded local parks and gyms.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm hearing an awful lot of people saying that this is a done deal from the council and has been for some time.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 21, 2018)

bump.
deadline for comments to Lambeth is today


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Update: Cllr Rachel Heywood registers her concerns about Lovebox/Field Day festivals



Rachel hits the nail on the head as usual.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 21, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> bump.
> deadline for comments to Lambeth is today


Are you sure - how do you know that next week is not another extension? We will probably get a letter in a week's time telling us that it was.


----------



## lordnoise (Jan 21, 2018)

The two festival groups started consultation with interested parties on November the 20th last year but they only started consultation with local residents via a leaflet delivered on 13th January 2 weeks before the deadline for comments. 

2 weeks might be acceptable notice for a street party road closure or some filming but is not enough time for such a huge 40 day operation in a much used public space.

Local democracy in action !?!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 21, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Are you sure - how do you know that next week is not another extension? We will probably get a letter in a week's time telling us that it was.


who knows. I don't really think they would take account of our little opinions anyway. But lets clog up their in box anyway.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2018)

Winot said:


> Agree with this, but one of the difficulties is that the NHS budget to patch up poor health is disconnected with Lambeth’s budget. There’s no economic incentive for Lambeth to prioritise healthy lifestyles. I wonder if it would be a bit more joined up if the Department of Health funded local parks and gyms.



The reason I brought but up is because the Council keep bringing it up at meetings ( Brixton Rec Users Group). Its Council policy to encourage people to be more active. The Council have sports strategy and something else called Active Lambeth.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> If anyone is concerned the letter we got (presumably the same one Rushy got) says -
> 
> apparently 'the views of local residents are important to the council in determining whether they should go ahead' (I'll believe that when I see something change) So if these events bother you email them now.
> 
> Deadline is 21st January.



Done. Objected on basis of privatisation of public space as Cllr Rachel said and looks like promised money from income to parks is not going to happen.

The drugs thing I'm not bothered by. As imo they should be legalized. 

I really dislike fenced off events at the best of times. Hyde Park is the same. It excludes the less well off.


----------



## newbie (Jan 21, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm hearing an awful lot of people saying that this is a done deal from the council and has been for some time.



Well yes.  Lambeth Events have got into bed with Lovebox, who said they will be providing infrastructure and management services for the Country Show. 

Shared infrastructure- toilets, trackway, generators were mentioned- might make sense, depending on who is billing whom at what markup.  But outsourcing management of the Show at this stage suggests that permission for Lovebox can't be refused down the line (a month before the event was mentioned for the final approval) without scuppering the Country Show.

If the Country Show is cancelled a lot of people will be very upset and those of us who've complained about these festivals would be blamed, but that won't happen because Lovebox won't be refused permission.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 21, 2018)

FOI Request ->
Lovebox, Field Day and threats of litigation against Lambeth?

Lovebox, Field Day and threats of litigation against Lambeth. - a Freedom of Information request to Lambeth Borough Council


----------



## madolesance (Jan 21, 2018)

newbie said:


> Well yes.  Lambeth Events have got into bed with Lovebox, who said they will be providing infrastructure and management services for the Country Show.
> 
> Shared infrastructure- toilets, trackway, generators were mentioned- might make sense, depending on who is billing whom at what markup.  But outsourcing management of the Show at this stage suggests that permission for Lovebox can't be refused down the line (a month before the event was mentioned for the final approval) without scuppering the Country Show.
> 
> If the Country Show is cancelled a lot of people will be very upset and those of us who've complained about these festivals would be blamed, but that won't happen because Lovebox won't be refused permission.



Perfectly explained!

The Country show set and take down is very much under the radar of most park users. It slowly starts to appear then after that, it always seem to melt away. They never use 'trackways', the main stage comes into the park on 1 vehicle which is set up over 2 days and removed in 1 day.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 21, 2018)

ricbake said:


> FOI Request ->
> Lovebox, Field Day and threats of litigation against Lambeth?
> 
> Lovebox, Field Day and threats of litigation against Lambeth. - a Freedom of Information request to Lambeth Borough Council


Apparently during a licensing review Tower Hamlets licensing committee decided to make Lovebox finish an hour earlier at 10pm because of noise complaints about crowds leaving. Lovebox sued them and convinced the judge that the decision was unfair and were awarded almost 20K costs against the council. The MD of Lovebox was gloating about it at the Herne Hill forum meeting.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 21, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Lee Fiorentino also referred very specifically to environmental and biodiversity reports about the impact of the events by an expert he named as Dr. Bolton which had assured them there were no issues. He was then asked by the chair whether the reports would be made available online at which point he said that they were not so much reports as a series of informal emails. Asked to provide them afterwards he has said that he was speaking to colleagues to put together some information on park biodiversity - i.e. the emails don't exist. He also said that once they'd approved the festivals he's ask the promoters to do their own environmental assessments.



Lambeth Council have long form for "consulting" experts via email, rather than commissioning full reports.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr Ian Boulton is a lovely chap who does the bat walks and does care about the parks.

But he is a Lambeth Council Officer...


----------



## Tropi (Jan 22, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Apparently during a licensing review Tower Hamlets licensing committee decided to make Lovebox finish an hour earlier at 10pm because of noise complaints about crowds leaving. Lovebox sued them and convinced the judge that the decision was unfair and were awarded almost 20K costs against the council. The MD of Lovebox was gloating about it at the Herne Hill forum meeting.



Flocking yell scum...


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 22, 2018)

Let's hope that if these events go ahead they don't cause the sort of damage that's happened to the area of Clapham Common that was taken over by Winterville.






It looks like this area will be fenced off until at least March. The Winterville website says that's when the re-seeding will be completed and they will start applying fertiliser.

I don't know how this area compares with what will happen at Brockwell Park, but this is about 2/3 of the size that is usually used for the big festivals on the Common.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 22, 2018)

Clapham Common is huge- this makes no difference, especially this time of year when hardly anyone is using the park. i would honestly say Winterville, which was free entry and good fun for a few weeks, was completely worth a small section of Clapham Common temporarily turning a bit muddy, exacerbated by typical bleak mid winter inclement weather.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Jan 22, 2018)

An early port of call should be to see if the proposals fit with their own policy https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s82615/Appendix A - Event Strategy 2016.2020.pdf and if they are following the consultation process outlined it in. 

The application is really a two part process, first a political decision as to whether the event(s) are wanted in Lambeth. Probably already taken unofficially. Then an application for a licence. The license process is fixed, & not by Lambeth, there are strict timescales. This means for the operator that they can't be sure they have a licence until the application process and subsequent appeal period (total can add up to 11 weeks) is over. If anyone appeals the license decision then that goes to court, and that can take months. Not good if you have an event this summer!!

At the time of the Paralympics there was an event on Clapham Common, it was themed as a sport centred thing, but was in some aspects it wasn't dissimilar to a concert, the events team had told the operator they would get the hours they wanted, the license decision came back wrong as the councillors listened to the objectors & reduced the hours. Anal sphincters then worked overtime in the events team (who will be reading this {how's the income target this year so far? }) because they are income target led.

Once they make a license application then anyone can make an objection, based on certain criteria. Petitions don't carry any weight and neither do pro-forma objections.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 22, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Clapham Common is huge- this makes no difference, especially this time of year when hardly anyone is using the park. i would honestly say Winterville, which was free entry and good fun for a few weeks, was completely worth a small section of Clapham Common temporarily turning a bit muddy, exacerbated by typical bleak mid winter inclement weather.



Actually, Winterville wasn't free entry...


----------



## alex_ (Jan 22, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Actually, Winterville wasn't free entry...



It was free apart from Friday and Saturday evenings.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 23, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Actually, Winterville wasn't free entry...



actually it was free about 95% of the time, and when it wasnt a meagre £3


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2018)

Brockwell Park update FoI request reveals that Lambeth have no idea how much they’ll make from hosting Lovebox/Field Day festivals


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 24, 2018)

The FoI is this one? 

Projected income and proposed use of income from both LoveBox and Field Day festivals in Brockwell Park, summer 2018 - a Freedom of Information request to Lambeth Borough Council


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> The FoI is this one?
> 
> Projected income and proposed use of income from both LoveBox and Field Day festivals in Brockwell Park, summer 2018 - a Freedom of Information request to Lambeth Borough Council


Yep, I'll add that link to the piece.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2018)

Latest update as the decision draws closer: 

Field Day and Lovebox at Brockwell Park: The big questions that remain unanswered ahead of Cllr Winifred’s decision on Monday


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Latest update as the decision draws closer:
> 
> Field Day and Lovebox at Brockwell Park: The big questions that remain unanswered ahead of Cllr Winifred’s decision on Monday



That's depressing reading. So now the Bio Diversity officer, according to Events , didn't email comments but talked on the phone.

I also don't like the way the senior Cllr Sonia didn't talk at the the Herne Hill meeting. The Events team get told what to do by Council. Cllr Sonia should be fully aware of that and what Events are doing.  A senior Cllr like her should be talking and answering questions. If she is up to her job ( well paid as a Cabinet member), she should have been briefed by Events before meeting.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2018)

Tolpuddle said:


> Anal sphincters then worked overtime in the events team (who will be reading this {how's the income target this year so far? }) because they are income target led.
> .



I've heard this before. I'd like to  know from Cllrs on what basis Events team was set up. If I look at the website it's like they are any other Council dept. Like licensing or planning. There to help one set up a street party for example. If Events has income targets set by Council it's hardly surprising they actively try to get Lovebox.


----------



## Tropi (Jan 26, 2018)

It probably happened to other people as well. I've emailed the Cllrs an the only one that had the decency to reply was Cllr Heywood.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

Tropi said:


> It probably happened to other people as well. I've emailed the Cllrs an the only one that had the decency to reply was Cllr Heywood.


She's one of the very very few decent councillors who actually try to represent their constituents. So Lambeth Labour obviously didn't like that.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2018)

Lib Dems say no to Lovebox 

Lambeth LibDems commit to cancelling Field Day and Lovebox contracts if they gain power in May local elections


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2018)

The decision has been put back a couple of days, so no announcement today.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 31, 2018)

Lovebox has been confirmed as Gunnersbury Park now. Honestly, I've got to say I'm pretty disappointed that the NIMBYs have won.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Lovebox has been confirmed as Gunnersbury Park now. Honestly, I've got to say I'm pretty disappointed that the NIMBYs have won.


So anyone who didn't want their local public park handed over to a profit-churning multinational corporate for the majority of the summer can be dismissed out of hand as a NIMBY?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 31, 2018)

Just to add my tuppence to this debate - when Field Day and Lovebox were announced for Brockwell park, I was delighted. I thought - and still do - that London public parks should be used for live music events, even if they're ticketed, and that these kind of events should be part of life in London, and indeed are part of what makes living in London great. 

However, when I saw the footprint for both for Brockwell Park, I changed my mind. They're simply too big to be staged in Brockwell Park, and would be too disruptive. I'm glad Lovebox has found a new home in Gunnersbury Park, and hope Field Day do the same. Long may live music festivals continue in London, but the location has to be right for everyone.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 31, 2018)

Gunnersbury Park is 70.96 hectares, Brockwell Park is 50.8. So still a squeeze, but quite a bit more room to play with. Victoria Park which accommodated Field Day comfortably is 86.16 hectares.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

Update here: Lovebox festival abandons Brockwell Park and announces move to Gunnersbury Park


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

clandestino said:


> Just to add my tuppence to this debate - when Field Day and Lovebox were announced for Brockwell park, I was delighted. I thought - and still do - that London public parks should be used for live music events, even if they're ticketed, and that these kind of events should be part of life in London, and indeed are part of what makes living in London great.
> 
> However, when I saw the footprint for both for Brockwell Park, I changed my mind. They're simply too big to be staged in Brockwell Park, and would be too disruptive. I'm glad Lovebox has found a new home in Gunnersbury Park, and hope Field Day do the same. Long may live music festivals continue in London, but the location has to be right for everyone.


I'm all for music festivals in London parks although I'm not so keen on them being put on by super-rich multinationals. There also has to be a balance. What was proposed for Brockwell park was too much, with a very real risk that the park could have been fucked up for the Country Show. And that takes precedent over ANY private event


----------



## clandestino (Jan 31, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm all for music festivals in London parks although I'm not so keen on them being put on by super-rich multinationals. There also has to be a balance. What was proposed for Brockwell park was too much, with a very real risk that the park could have been fucked up for the Country Show. And that takes precedent over ANY private event



Field Day is put on by independent London promoters - I know one of the guys involved. It's a fantastic festival, but even so it's too big for Brockwell Park. I hope they can find somewhere that works for them.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 31, 2018)

editor said:


> So anyone who didn't want their local public park handed over to a profit-churning multinational corporate for the majority of the summer can be dismissed out of hand as a NIMBY?



Oh come on, we know you've got a bee in your bonnet about the corporate side of things, but that's not really what the complaints are about. I hope that Field Day was used a compromise so that we at least have one festival in the neighbourhood.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Oh come on, we know you've got a bee in your bonnet about the corporate side of things, but that's not really what the complaints are about. I hope that Field Day was used a compromise so that we at least have one festival in the neighbourhood.


I was against Lovebox because it was too big for Brockwell Park and along with all the other planned festivals would have resulted in a large chunk of the park being fenced off for a substantial period in summer, with a chance that the park could have got churned up before the Country Show. I think that the amount of proposed festivals was too much, but I have never been against some events using the park. Now tell me why that makes me a NIMBY?


----------



## 3Zeros (Jan 31, 2018)

clandestino said:


> Field Day is put on by independent London promoters - I know one of the guys involved. It's a fantastic festival, but even so it's too big for Brockwell Park. I hope they can find somewhere that works for them.



Field Day is part of Global's festival portfolio. They're the 2nd biggest festival operator in the U.K.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

3Zeros said:


> Field Day is part of Global's festival portfolio. They're the 2nd biggest festival operator in the U.K.


I didn't know that so looked them up. They are indeed huge - they're Europe's largest radio company owning Heart, Capital, Capital XTRA, Classic FM, Smooth, LBC, Radio X and Gold, and their festivals include Festival Number 6, Snowbombing, Snowbombing Canada, South West Four, Field Day, Electric Elephant, Lost Village, Boardmasters, Y Not, Truck, Standon Calling, Rewind, Kendal Calling, Victorious and venue venture Printworks.

Global.com | Global


----------



## 3Zeros (Jan 31, 2018)

editor said:


> I didn't know that so looked them up. They are indeed huge - they're Europe's largest radio company owning Heart, Capital, Capital XTRA, Classic FM, Smooth, LBC, Radio X and Gold, and their festivals include Festival Number 6, Snowbombing, Snowbombing Canada, South West Four, Field Day, Electric Elephant, Lost Village, Boardmasters, Y Not, Truck, Standon Calling, Rewind, Kendal Calling, Victorious and venue venture Printworks.
> 
> Global.com | Global



I mistakenly thought it was a Live Nation event but it seems they partner with them for the ticketing.

It's certainly not an independent festival by any stretch of the imagination.

(In the interest of full disclosure I should probably point out I've been to Field Day festival several times!)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 31, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Lovebox has been confirmed as Gunnersbury Park now. Honestly, I've got to say I'm pretty disappointed that the NIMBYs have won.




I agree, id of liked it if Lovebox was in my back yard. I think many people would have, especially the younger generation.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Lovebox has been confirmed as Gunnersbury Park now. Honestly, I've got to say I'm pretty disappointed that the NIMBYs have won.



I am sure lots of people (including me) would like the park used for live music events, but this was way too big and wiped the park out for too long, and that really isn't fair on local residents. There's nothing NIMBY about it. The plan was too ambitious and the implications not thought through enough.

Blame Lambeth for rushing ahead before thinking.


----------



## Winot (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah agreed.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 31, 2018)

Field Day given the go ahead in Brockwell, so at that's something for the festival goers.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 31, 2018)

editor said:


> Lib Dems say no to Lovebox
> 
> Lambeth LibDems commit to cancelling Field Day and Lovebox contracts if they gain power in May local elections



That is one of those pledges which sounds great until you read the contract and realise this will cost you 8 million pounds in compensation to the promoters.

At which point you’ll release a vaguely threatening press release as that’s pretty much all you can do.

Alex


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

Full press release here 
Field Day 2018 festival confirmed for Brockwell Park


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 31, 2018)

It's pretty selfish to be 'happy' about a free, public space being fenced off for the majority of people,  just 'cos you can afford a ticket to go. It excludes so many people and the park should be free for everyone to enjoy, especially in and borough where a third of kids are growing up below the poverty line.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

Field Day caused a shit lot more damage than Lovebox in Victoria park


https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/requ...ation to be supplied.pdf?cookie_passthrough=1


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

Excellent analysis here Farewell Lovebox Festival at Brockwell Park, Hello Field Day: how did we get here?


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Feb 1, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It's pretty selfish to be 'happy' about a free, public space being fenced off for the majority of people,  just 'cos you can afford a ticket to go. It excludes so many people and the park should be free for everyone to enjoy, especially in and borough where a third of kids are growing up below the poverty line.



It's selfish to be happy about something? People can choose to spend their money on what they want, there is deprevation in most places in London - are you saying that anyone wanting to go to a park festival is selfish?


----------



## clandestino (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Field Day caused a shit lot more damage than Lovebox in Victoria park
> 
> 
> https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/451491/response/1092303/attach/2/Response all information to be supplied.pdf?cookie_passthrough=1



Because of very poor weather. 

Just goes to show how precarious the whole business is - compare 40K costs to £400, all because of bad weather.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 1, 2018)

clandestino said:


> Because of very poor weather.
> 
> Just goes to show how precarious the whole business is - compare 40K costs to £400, all because of bad weather.



You’ll be able to insure against this - though if you are a major festival promoter you’ll just carry the risk.

Alex


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

clandestino said:


> Because of very poor weather.
> 
> Just goes to show how precarious the whole business is - compare 40K costs to £400, all because of bad weather.


And that's the problem: shitty weather at a festival can knock a park out of action for weeks after.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 1, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It's pretty selfish to be 'happy' about a free, public space being fenced off for the majority of people,  just 'cos you can afford a ticket to go. It excludes so many people and the park should be free for everyone to enjoy, especially in and borough where a third of kids are growing up below the poverty line.



there is an element of selfishness in your argument too, the anti festival in my back yard one. Believe it or not, there are shit loads of people living in Lambeth who would like a festival on their doorstep to go to, on one weekend of the year, when yes a section of the park will be fenced off to the public, unless you buy a ticket to the event. There will still be space in Brockwell park for you to enjoy yourself if you so wish, or maybe go to one of the many other parks and green spaces in the borough, or perhaps maybe do something else that weekend? If everyone in London had your attitude, there wouldnt be any festivals in the capital anywhere, that wouldnt be much of a fun summer now would it? 

With regards to affording a ticket, im afraid stuff like this simply isn’t free these days (apart from Lambeth Country Show, for now, which coincidentally I see absolutely no one complaining about the noise, litter and general disruption that causes, despite it being far larger than both Lovebox and Field Day in terms of attendance), the world renowned international artists that play these events arent going to do a charity gig for sake of the local community. This isn’t a utopian world where people can throw festivals in a city just for the love of it. Someone has to pay for everything, and im afraid if you want to go to a festival, that person is you.

For what its worth, thinking about it, I think it’s a fair outcome not allowing Lovebox, but giving Field Day the green light. Lovebox is a behemoth and I was quite surprised when I heard it was due to be held in Brockwell park, given the size and scale of it, so it was kind of taking the piss. Maybe this is a fair compromise to those who like and enjoy going to a festival on a weekend in the summer months, and those who live nearby who don’t want them in their back yard.

Im assuming you live very close to Brockwell Park, why don’t you try and get a free ticket for Field Day? You might end of having a good time


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 1, 2018)

There's so many holes in this ^^ post - and I don't have enough time this afternoon to answer... in short:

There aren't free locals tickets for field day, or Mighty Whatsit.
friendofdorothy  and I were chatting earlier that the small number of locals Sunfall tickets (which were advertised to the leafy bits of HH, and not to the estate I live on) weren't really free; and sold out in 20 minutes.
Its not one weekend - the original plan was a whole chunk of a month when the part wouldn't be accessible
LCS is free, and generally swept up in a few days after the final Sunday - but does cause some damage - not as much as 5 days of people herded together onto dancefloors.
The section was the main thoroughfares of the park - the bits they weren't using where the longer grass meadows at the top

I'm all for festivals - I grew up on them, particularly the new cross / dew drop inn ones in the late 80s / 90s; BP has been used for some massive ones - but not with fences and higher ticket prices. FD is only 'cheap' if you buy tickets now before they announce the line up...

The ones proposed here (as lots of people have pointed out) are too large and too disruptive, and too badly managed.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> With regards to affording a ticket, im afraid stuff like this simply isn’t free these days (apart from Lambeth Country Show, for now, which coincidentally I see absolutely no one complaining about the noise, litter and general disruption that causes, despite it being far larger than both Lovebox and Field Day in terms of attendance)


Maybe that's because it is a community event put on for the entire community, it is free to all, it welcomes people of all backgrounds and ages, puts on loads of locals acts, has something for everyone, and it isn't primarily there to make $$$$$$$ millions for the worlds biggest entertainments company. 

Just a thought.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Maybe that's because it is a community event put on for the entire community, it is free to all, it welcomes people of all backgrounds and ages, puts on loads of locals acts, has something for everyone, and it isn't primarily there to make $$$$$$$ millions for the worlds biggest entertainments company.
> 
> Just a thought.



And because it’s not fenced in, and doesn’t have huge marquees it doesn’t take over the park for a month...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It's pretty selfish to be 'happy' about a free, public space being fenced off for the majority of people,  just 'cos you can afford a ticket to go. It excludes so many people and the park should be free for everyone to enjoy, especially in and borough where a third of kids are growing up below the poverty line.



This is a good post. When I put in my comment to Council on Lovebox and Field day it was on these grounds.

That these two events close off the park to large swathe of the community for large periods. So it an issue of inequality. 

The posters who have had a go at you don't want to see this.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 1, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> For what its worth, thinking about it, I think it’s a fair outcome not allowing Lovebox, but giving Field Day the green light. Lovebox is a behemoth and I was quite surprised when I heard it was due to be held in Brockwell park, given the size and scale of it, so it was kind of taking the piss.




Lovebox and FD each applied for 40,000 punters /day. FD have since offered to scale that back to ... 37,500. Both planned to occupy almost exactly the same area of the park. Field Day needs longer fenced set up and take down times.

So how, after thinking about it, is Lovebox a piss taking behemoth but Field Day is an essential lifestyle fun day out which everyone should be entitled to have on their doorstep without any objection?


----------



## Tropi (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm looking forward to all the puke and piss. Not. 

What about the huge hangar Field Day will built? I still find the hole 'consultation' process very bizarre.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2018)

Tropi said:


> I'm looking forward to all the puke and piss. Not.
> 
> What about the huge hangar Field Day will built? I still find the hole 'consultation' process very bizarre.


On top of the hill between the house and tennis courts apparently. Where sound will travel best. Until 11.30pm according to the licence application in today. 

If I hear Lambeth say one more time that they have listened to local concerns...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 2, 2018)

That hangar will keep the sound in and stop people complaining about the noise. Ive actually long bemoaned how shit London day festivals are- expensive tickets, 9pm finishes, scandalous drinks prices and dickhead crowds who stand around chatting all day rather than dancing, but most of all the really low sound levels due to restrictions, so much so you can barely hear the music. Apparently this hangar thing actually made a big difference with the sound levels, without pissing off local residents.

Not sure they will have it this year in Brockwell park anyway, i think it was used by Field Day because there was a different festival using it the weekend before- Cream's "Steelyard". that event this year is in Finsbury Park.


----------



## 3Zeros (Feb 2, 2018)

Lovebox will have a line-up of hip-hop/R&B/grime and a more diverse crowd. Field Day will have a line-up of indie/electronica and will be mostly attended by white middle class "hipsters".

I'm sure the difference in reaction to the two announcements had nothing to do with that...


----------



## 3Zeros (Feb 2, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not sure they will have it this year in Brockwell park anyway



They've announced it will be


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> For what its worth, thinking about it, I think it’s a fair outcome not allowing Lovebox, but giving Field Day the green light. Lovebox is a behemoth and I was quite surprised when I heard it was due to be held in Brockwell park, given the size and scale of it, so it was kind of taking the piss.





Rushy said:


> Lovebox and FD each applied for 40,000 punters /day. FD have since offered to scale that back to ... 37,500. Both planned to occupy almost exactly the same area of the park. Field Day needs longer fenced set up and take down times.
> 
> So how, after thinking about it, is Lovebox a piss taking behemoth but Field Day is an essential lifestyle fun day out which everyone should be entitled to have on their doorstep without any objection?



Still thinking about it?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2018)

Anyone noticed this?


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 2, 2018)

It closes at dusk as always. Then the entrance to lido is open until 10.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 2, 2018)

3Zeros said:


> Lovebox will have a line-up of hip-hop/R&B/grime and a more diverse crowd. Field Day will have a line-up of indie/electronica and will be mostly attended by white middle class "hipsters".
> 
> I'm sure the difference in reaction to the two announcements had nothing to do with that...



Not sure what you mean, I don't think the line up has been released for either yet. I always thought that Field day has been a bit of a mash up of indie/rock and dance music, whereas Lovebox, started by Groove Armada, was mostly electronic but has in recent years, since being bought out, booked commercial hip hop/grime/RnB, but not massively so. I may be wrong,

Are you confusing Lovebox with 'Wireless'?


----------



## 3Zeros (Feb 3, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Are you confusing Lovebox with 'Wireless'?


 
No


----------



## newbie (Feb 3, 2018)

editor said:


> Anyone noticed this?



it's only noticeable because the evenings are getting lighter.  i think the closing time goes back half an hour this weekend anyway.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

Blimey, Field Day sure is taking a hefty big chunk of the park


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's the licence application


----------



## Tolpuddle (Feb 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's the licence application
> 
> View attachment 126758


 Well I hope they got the adverts right, I checked the regulations, got to have a notice every 50 along any road frontage!!

_(ii) in all cases, prominently at or on the premises to which the application relates
where it can be conveniently read from the exterior of the premises and in the case
of a premises covering an area of more than 50 metres square, a further notice in
the same form and subject to the same requirements every fifty metres along the
external perimeter of the premises abutting any highway;_


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 5, 2018)

Not a lot of the premises are abutting a highway tbh


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 5, 2018)

Whos co-ordinating the opposition to Field Day - is it all on Twatter or Faece Book ?


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> Whos co-ordinating the opposition to Field Day - is it all on Twatter or Faece Book ?


Brockwell Tranquility on FB have been very vocal as have Friends of Brockwell Park (I think that's their name).


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 6, 2018)

Are they still thinking of channeling 37,500 people out through the Water Lane gates ? 

They're only 9ft 6 ins wide ...


----------



## ricbake (Feb 6, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> Are they still thinking of channeling 37,500 people out through the Water Lane gates ?
> 
> They're only 9ft 6 ins wide ...


This may help - PhD Chapter 3 - Crowd Dynamics | Prof. Dr. G. Keith Still

_We consider normal ingress packing density at Wembley Stadium as typical of a safe ingress. Gate C (Wembley) has 10 turnstiles and these have been measured at 660 people per hour per turnstile - in fact, they were the standards that set the Green Guide measure. The packing density in that area exceeds the limit of 4.0 people per square metre (Figure 34).

At this packing density (gate C) Wembley allows 660 people per hour per turnstile (10 turnstiles) therefore 6,600 people per hour flow through these densities in safety. It is clear that we have to define a safety limit of high density exposure with respect to time._


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 6, 2018)

Interesting article from the Brockwell Community Partners:

And another thing, or two

In short - LBL (via input from community partners) will potentially be getting a second large-ish HLF grant to make the park financially sustainable. 

"...Once the landscape was completed there was a need to consider the future of Brockwell Hall . This same community was invited by Lambeth to become ‘the client’ and put together a plan for Brockwell Hall that would generate revenue to sustain both park and Hall. The park community, through the BPCP has done just that and developed a vision and a plan for Lambeth to submit to the HLF. Now, Lambeth officers are taking forward a bid for £3m from the lottery and £1.5 million from Lambeth capital funds, a total of £4.5m is on the horizon.

So this community has been involved in generating potentially £7.5m of new lottery money in the last 10 years. So that will be the same community who protest at the lorries and equipment that will destroy the new drains, paths, fences etc because the restoration was of a park not a motorway or a supermarket. There are no paths engineered for heavy vehicles, so far as we know. Paths are for light park vehicles and the thousands of walkers who are attracted to Brockwell Park for those restored features – the new, award-winning children’s playground, the water play area, the renovated ponds, the restored Victorian Walled Garden. As well as paths, the new flood works are also vulnerable as they are under some of the fields along with the restored Victorian drains."

It also addresses other themes on biodiversity, access to wildlife, community engagement etc. in more detail, but as Lambeth are driving their BP usage as a budget issue, the quoted bit is more immediately relevant.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 6, 2018)

I applaud our cash strapped council for trying to find new revenue streams and I love a good music festival but even just Field Day is a ridiculously oversized event for Brockwell Park.

I might support a number of smaller events (15 to 20 thousand ?) at weekends only (not Friday - rush hour madness!) with a Monday to Friday lead in time and 3 day tidy up. 10 days in total per event.

If Brockwells too small for multi-stage/zone events we do know from the simple stage and audience set up at the Country Show that something of that scale is sustainable and works. There are a number of sites within the park that could be boarded off for this scale of event in rotation so as not to put too much pressure on one area.

I'm practising giving up social media for Lent so I'd much appreciate updates on the licensing progress and any meetings/events I can attend or actions I can take to make sure Field Day and other events of its size don't happen.


----------



## ricbake (Feb 6, 2018)

How big was the crowd at Sunfall where it took 4 or 5 hours queuing for some of them to get in?


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 6, 2018)

Around 20k I think - the queuing was about not having enough points of entry and people checking tickets - apparently the queues for the bars were endless too.


----------



## ricbake (Feb 6, 2018)

So how many more points of entry will Field Day have to avoid the same problem with nearly twice the number of people?


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Feb 6, 2018)

ricbake said:


> So how many more points of entry will Field Day have to avoid the same problem with nearly twice the number of people?



Looking at the original plan for Brockwell, it looks like there are 2 entrances and 3 proposed exits.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 6, 2018)

Are they chuffing mad!!! Look at the scale of it!!! 

Its Brockwell Park not Salisbury effing Plain ...


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 6, 2018)

Field Day announced their early line-up for this year's festival yesterday Line-up | Field Day Festival | Weekend of Saturday 2nd June 2018
I was a bit surprised to see that it's reverting back to a 2 day festival this year. Last year it was just one day, as it was for its first few years, but before that for a couple of years or more it had been held over 2 days. Apart from the fact they want to sell more tickets, I guess the reduced size of the festival site at Brockwell Park means that they'll have too many acts and not enough stages for them all to play on the same day.

I went last year, mainly because Aphex Twin was on, but there were plenty of other acts I wanted to see too. I thought it worked well last year, although for me the site was a little too spread out end to end (took about 10 mins to walk) but that did help to spread the crowds out, which was nice. I can't see that happening in Brockwell.

I'd already made my mind up that I won't go to it this year, even before they announced it was moving from Victoria Park, but the fact it's moving to Brockwell would be enough to put me off anyway, as I don't think it's suitable for it (especially in view of what I read about Sunfall last year). I also think the line-up (so far at least) is pretty uninspiring compared to last year, but no doubt the kiddies will flock to it.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 6, 2018)

I'd have thought Field Day would be more suited to Clapham Common, which is pretty much the same size as Victoria Park. Can anyone think of any reason why it couldn't be held there? - there's been plenty of big music events there before.


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 6, 2018)

Clapham Common at full capacity for events ...


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2018)

Update: Herne Hill Labour claim that Lovebox at Brockwell Park was “rejected” as formal consultation starts for Field Day festival


----------



## Tropi (Feb 6, 2018)

Waffle...waffle..waffle... Remember, there's an election coming up in May.
Defend the 10 – Campaigning for Lambeth’s Libraries


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2018)

Here's the other festival happening in Brockwell park 



> Mighty Hoopla announce an incredible first wave of acts, welcoming to the stage an illustrious line up including Lily Allen, Melanie C, Louise, Vengaboys, MNEK, Louisa Johnson, Belinda Carlisle, B*Witched, Nimmo, with many more still to be announced. Following on from the overwhelming success of last year, London's primo alternative club nights and performance troupes including Sink The Pink, Guilty Pleasures, The Glory, The Grand, Glitterbox and more will come together in South London for the first time to transform Brockwell Park into a summer playground. Early bird tickets start at £35 and for more information, please visit mightyhoopla.com


----------



## newbie (Feb 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's the licence application
> 
> View attachment 126758


I'm sorry I'm baffled.
the license application clearly says 

but there are 4 Event Days applied for, with two separate events: FD on the Friday & Saturday and Mighty Hoopla on the Sunday.  So why is there a Thursday application when there's 'up to' 3 Event Days?  How come the MH can take place when it doesn't include a Saturday, how can there be two (or more) Events when there is a maximum of 1?


----------



## newbie (Feb 6, 2018)

Reading the FD website I notice that they're saying Herne Hill station will be open.  We were told at the public meeting it would be shut


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2018)

Loved this FB comment about the Mighty Hoopla festival 



> With a lineup like this, it's the Borough of Culture status right in the bag for Lambeth.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's the other festival happening in Brockwell park



Everyone you've never wanted to see live together at last...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 7, 2018)

"Incredible", "illustrious", err.....


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Feb 13, 2018)

The Lovebox line-up has been announced: 

Friday’s lineup includes Skepta, Anderson .Paak, Mabel, DAVE, Jacob Banks, Vince Staples, Bicep, Floorplan, Jackmaster, Peggy Gou, Kerri Chandler, Motor City Drum Ensemble and Moxie.

Saturday sees Childish Gambino, Pharrell Williams with N*E*R*D, The Internet, Big Boi, Mura Masa, Action Bronson, Jon Hopkins, Denis Sulta, Solardo, Mall Grab, Camelphat and Green Velvet perform.​
Pity, it's a cracking line-up. I think it would have gone down far better with the Brixton crowd than the Field Day one.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2018)

Another tree for t'chop:


----------



## Tropi (Feb 28, 2018)

Are there any going to be planted or that's it, the end and just a trunk is left?


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 28, 2018)

*"The poplar tree near the tennis courts has become unstable and was heard*
*







*
*creaking in the wind by a park user who reported it to Parks. The new tree officer tells us that it is rotted through the trunk and likely to fall, especially now that high winds are expected.  It is going to be removed urgently.*

*Sad but Parks will replace it."*


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2018)

BIG BIG story here: 

Exclusive: how an ‘informal’ Lambeth Cabinet meeting led to legal missives from Lovebox and a hung out to dry Lambeth Chief Exec


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2018)

The fight goes on!
Brockwell campaign group planning legal challenge against Field Day with launch of crowd funder


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Mar 8, 2018)

editor said:


> The fight goes on!
> Brockwell campaign group planning legal challenge against Field Day with launch of crowd funder



Ughhh...


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2018)

The campaign has raised 85% of its target in under 24hrs. 

www.crowdjustice.com/case/brockwelltranquillity/

Reading the comments it seems like lots of contributors share Jimbarkanoodle's concerns that the size and scale of the event are a massive piss take.


----------



## Winot (Mar 9, 2018)

Rushy said:


> The campaign has raised 85% of its target in under 24hrs.
> 
> www.crowdjustice.com/case/brockwelltranquillity/
> 
> Reading the comments it seems like lots of contributors share Jimbarkanoodle's concerns that the size and scale of the event are a massive piss take.



Pledged.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Mar 9, 2018)

Rushy said:


> The campaign has raised 85% of its target in under 24hrs.
> 
> www.crowdjustice.com/case/brockwelltranquillity/
> 
> Reading the comments it seems like lots of contributors share Jimbarkanoodle's concerns that the size and scale of the event are a massive piss take.



Honestly, they are exactly the NIMBY comments I would expect from this campaign.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 9, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Honestly, they are exactly the NIMBY comments I would expect from this campaign.


Luckily for the campaigners, accusations of nimbyism are about the strongest counter argument that those in favour of fencing off a huge chunk of the park for weeks can come up with.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Honestly, they are exactly the NIMBY comments I would expect from this campaign.


I don't think it's as simple as that. Maybe some are NIMBYs and against anything happening at the park ever, but a lot of the complaints I hear are about the sheer scale of this one and the disruption it causes to a public park that is, you know, supposed to be there for the public to enjoy.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 9, 2018)

It does sound very NIMBYish, i would have thought Lovebox getting the boot but Field Day been allowed would have placated most people. There will be fuck loads of people who live in Lambeth who want a festival in Brockwell park for them to go to.

You'd expect this from a small little parish in the countryside, shock and horror over a music festival near to where they live, but a park in zone 2 in London, come on....

I dont really buy this bit of their website either

_"Why does it matter?

As London becomes an increasingly dense and demanding city the value of our parks to the communities that live around them is growing.  

Lambeth is the 4th most crowded borough in London. Open space comes at a higher premium than ever before and it is becoming less accessible. One in seven London children won’t visit a local green space in a given year. Children from deprived households, those most likely to be dealing with overcrowding at home, are nine times less likely to have access to safe outdoor play spaces."_

I dont think London is becoming increasingly dense, and a music festival certainly isnt contributing to that if it is.

If kids arent visiting a green space its because they cant be fucking arsed or would rather do something else. no other reasons than those. Lambeth has plenty of green space for those that wish to visit, about a mile away from Brockwell Park is the huge Clapham Common, which anyone is free to go to at any time, whether they are from a 'deprived household' or not. Using this as a stick to beat a proposed music festival with, just makes the NIMBY's look stupid/desperate to be honest.


----------



## Winot (Mar 9, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I dont think London is becoming increasingly dense



I think you're becoming increasingly dense.

Suggest you go away and Google London population change. IIRC inner London's has increased by 40% since I moved here in the early 90s.

You might also take a look at the effect of deprivation while you're at it.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If kids arent visiting a green space its because they cant be fucking arsed or would rather do something else. no other reasons than those. Lambeth has plenty of green space for those that wish to visit, about a mile away from Brockwell Park is the huge Clapham Common, which anyone is free to go to at any time, whether they are from a 'deprived household' or not. Using this as a stick to beat a proposed music festival with, just makes the NIMBY's look stupid/desperate to be honest.


Ah, right. So people should just get on a bus or walk if they want to enjoy a public space that is supposed to be open to all, and let a massive corporate get on with making lots of lovely lolly in the one next to them.

Me, I'm all for festivals in Brockwell Park. Preferably smaller ones, more local-focused ones that are free/affordable to all. Does that make me a NIMBY?


----------



## sealion (Mar 9, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Clapham Common, which anyone is free to go to at any time,


There are festivals and private events on the common every summer. A lot of it is fenced off for weeks on end, the surrounding streets are used as toilets and the ground left unsuitable for sports because of the trampled in glass and other crap. My kid could be arsed to visit the common with his mates but couldn't play football/sports on it.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> There are festivals and private events on the common every summer. A lot of it is fenced off for weeks on end, the surrounding streets are used as toilets and the ground left unsuitable for sports because of the trampled in glass and other crap. My kid could be arsed to visit the common with his mates but couldn't play football/sports on it.



It’s only ever about 1/5 of it, it’s a pain in the arse but it’s hardly “a lot”.

Lambeth need the revenue and they make money from renting parks, they’d need to spend ( even ) less money if they didn’t do this.

Alex


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

alex_ said:


> It’s only ever about 1/5 of it, it’s a pain in the arse but it’s hardly “a lot”.
> 
> Lambeth need the revenue and they make money from renting parks, they’d need to spend ( even ) less money if they didn’t do this.
> 
> Alex


That idea didn't quite work out when they charged for the fireworks.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 9, 2018)

editor said:


> That idea didn't quite work out when they charged for the fireworks.



I think the difference is professional orgs running the event.

The council says they will make 100k from these events, there is an upside to events in the parks.

Alex


----------



## sealion (Mar 9, 2018)

alex_ said:


> It’s only ever about 1/5 of it, it’s a pain in the arse but it’s hardly “a lot”.


Im not going to get a tape measure out but it's alot more than that.


alex_ said:


> Lambeth need the revenue and they make money from renting parks, they’d need to spend ( even ) less money if they didn’t do this


So they keep telling us, yet they can build a new town hall.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I think the difference is professional orgs running the event.
> 
> The council says they will make 100k from these events, there is an upside to events in the parks.
> 
> Alex


And where's that money going? Is it all going back into the upkeep of the park? 

A: No. They've got an expensive vanity nu-Town Hall to fund.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 9, 2018)

editor said:


> And where's that money going? Is it all going back into the upkeep of the park?
> 
> A: No. They've got an expensive vanity nu-Town Hall to fund.



According to this https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/lsp-brockwell-park-summer-2018-events-2.pdf
yes


----------



## alex_ (Mar 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> Im not going to get a tape measure out but it's alot more than that.



Here is a map, the event site is marked 



It’s less than 1/5 of the park.

Alex


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

alex_ said:


> According to this https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/lsp-brockwell-park-summer-2018-events-2.pdf
> yes


£120,000 they say?


----------



## alex_ (Mar 9, 2018)

editor said:


> £120,000 they say?



“Each event will pay the highest level of Park Investment Levy (£0.50 per person per day), which could generate £120,000”

Will pay 50p per person per day.
could generate 120k.

Do the organisers pay Lambeth more than the 50p per person per day for the event ?

As there is nothing here about what the council gets paid, just what the park gets.

Alex


----------



## sealion (Mar 9, 2018)

Not all of it is open space. The events take place on the biggest open part which is left in a bad state for weeks afterwards. Me and my son used to pull metal ties, screws and trodden in glass from the ground so he could play football.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2018)

alex_ said:


> It’s only ever about 1/5 of it, it’s a pain in the arse but it’s hardly “a lot”.
> 
> Lambeth need the revenue and they make money from renting parks, they’d need to spend ( even ) less money if they didn’t do this.
> 
> Alex


Are you sure? My understanding is that Lambeth Events still posts a loss every year.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I dont think London is becoming increasingly dense,



Fascinating. I'd be really interested to hear your views on global warming and the spherical shape of our planet.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 10, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Are you sure? My understanding is that Lambeth Events still posts a loss every year.



Are you saying that Lambeth will find a way to spend more than 100k hosting field day ?

Alex


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2018)

Festival update: Field Day and Mighty Hoopla Festivals at Brockwell Park given Licensing hearing date by Lambeth Council


----------



## alex_ (Mar 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Festival update: Field Day and Mighty Hoopla Festivals at Brockwell Park given Licensing hearing date by Lambeth Council



Todd terry and bwitched that’s a bit random.


----------



## Tropi (Apr 9, 2018)

Are the swans and, hopefully, cygnets going to be protected during the festivals? They are much closer to the edge now.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 11, 2018)

So license awarded (as expected) with some tiny concessions on ticket numbers and licensing hours.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 11, 2018)

Glitterbox announces debut at Mighty Hoopla at Brockwell Park, Sun 3rd June


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 11, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> So license awarded (as expected) with some tiny concessions on ticket numbers and licensing hours.



Here's the Buzz update.


----------



## choochi (Apr 11, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Glitterbox announces debut at Mighty Hoopla at Brockwell Park, Sun 3rd June


Yay, I got two free residents tickets to this!


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 11, 2018)

Great news!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 11, 2018)

Some quite bizarre reasoning in that committee report. For example, on agreeing the 75dB limit:



> The LSC notes that Lambeth’s Community Safety Team did not make a representation based on noise and Southwark Environmental Health withdrew their representation. These are of course not decisive but they are factors that the LSC considers it can give a considerable degree of weight.



Southwark Environmental Health withdrew their objection precisely because Lambeth agreed to reduce noise levels to 65dB for Southwark residents only! That's roughly half as loud as the levels to be applied for Lambeth residents.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 12, 2018)

Hopefully the music is loud enough to be heard and enjoyed, otherwise there is no point going, and not much point in it even taking place, regardless of location.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 12, 2018)

Well it'll be different levels across the various bits of the site - with the Southwark side being queiter in theory, but I don't think speakers really understand that do they? They've got the enormous shed thing which i guess will allow for better sound:

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=b879429384a669e233b05387d0916023&oe=5B6B957C 

Friends of Brockwell Park response below: 
FoBP press release about Field Day licensing go-ahead


----------



## Tropi (Apr 13, 2018)

Remember! There is an election in less than 3 weeks!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 19, 2018)

Article in t'grauniad: Field Day festival set to go ahead after organisers, council and locals do battle


----------



## Ratface (Apr 19, 2018)

From the article

_The only people at the meeting to speak in favour of the festivals were a group of local teenagers. As they explained how Field Day was the best day of their lives, or that access to live music was essential for their mental health, they were heckled and booed by the predominantly middle-aged crowd.
_
When young people they speak up they are shouted down and when they say nothing then they are accused of not caring or engaging. Shame on all those people at that meeting for heckling especially where discussions of mental health are happening.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2018)

Buzz update: Lambeth Council admits that Field Day and Mighty Hoopla licensing decisions were made unlawfully


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2018)

Ratface said:


> From the article
> 
> _The only people at the meeting to speak in favour of the festivals were a group of local teenagers. As they explained how Field Day was the best day of their lives, or that access to live music was essential for their mental health, they were heckled and booed by the predominantly middle-aged crowd.
> _
> When young people they speak up they are shouted down and when they say nothing then they are accused of not caring or engaging. Shame on all those people at that meeting for heckling especially where discussions of mental health are happening.


Strange then that an expensive one day commercial festival that had been held across the other side of town - at least one hour away by public transport - should have proved so absolutely essential and pivotal to these local youths' mental health.

Or perhaps it's because they were involved with Reprazent Radio who have a direct commercial interest in the venture going ahead?

Good summary from that article:


> The situation remains delicately poised. While Field Day looks set to go ahead this year, Lambeth’s handling of the process and the bilious nature of the debate has set a worrying precedent. Arguments over the use of public space, local government accountability and Londoners’ access to live music could be repeated year after year across the capital. Well-loved local amenities could be at risk by these events on, but public funds and access to cutting-edge culture could be threatened if they’re prevented.


----------



## Ratface (Apr 19, 2018)

So they deserve to be heckled? As an immigrant I can tell you that attitudes to young people in your country stink.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 19, 2018)

Ratface said:


> From the article
> 
> _The only people at the meeting to speak in favour of the festivals were a group of local teenagers. As they explained how Field Day was the best day of their lives, or that access to live music was essential for their mental health, they were heckled and booed by the predominantly middle-aged crowd.
> _
> When young people they speak up they are shouted down and when they say nothing then they are accused of not caring or engaging. Shame on all those people at that meeting for heckling especially where discussions of mental health are happening.



The young folk weren't shouted down. In fact they gave as good as they got with some extreme profanity at some of the elder members of the community.

As has been pointed out, Adrian Newman of Reprazent Radio was keen to give them a platform. He was heckling throughout the meeting:

"Let's hear from the young people!"

It turns out that the young people were his DJ's. His company was involved in a nice little sponsorship deal with Lovebox.

Fancy that!


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2018)

Ratface said:


> So they deserve to be heckled? As an immigrant I can tell you that attitudes to young people in your country stink.


They were there under false pretences. They were trying to hoodwink people by misrepresenting local opinion and trying to further their own commercial agenda and interests. Do you support this kind of deception then?


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 19, 2018)

Oh don't be daft - are you saying that there shouldn't have been any representation from people who wanted to go to the festival? Just because the NIMBY's are particularly vocal, it doesn't mean that there aren't a lot of supporters of the festival.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Oh don't be daft - are you saying that there shouldn't have been any representation from people who wanted to go to the festival? Just because the NIMBY's are particularly vocal, it doesn't mean that there aren't a lot of supporters of the festival.


I'm all for local people, young and old, expressing their opinion, but this lot weren't honest about their agenda. 

And to suggest that young people's mental health will be at risk if a one day commercial event put on by super rich promoters can't go ahead is beyond farcical.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 19, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm all for local people, young and old, expressing their opinion, but this lot weren't honest about their agenda.
> 
> And to suggest that young people's mental health will be at risk if a one day commercial event put on by super rich promoters can't go ahead is beyond farcical.



I don't really think that's fair. The people who don't want the festival at the park have brought every issue that they have with it to the table - is it not fair that the other side do that as well? Perhaps mental health isn't a primary reason for hosting the festival, but it certainly is a worthwhile argument to bring to the table. 

Also, you said earlier that Reprazent are hoodwinking people, but again I don't think that is necessarily fair. There has been a strong campaign by Friends of Brockwell Park etc... which has spread the word about about the negative effects of the festival. As far as I know, there isn't a similar group or organisation that has had the chance to speak up on the other side. Why is it a problem for a local radio station for the youth to try to pull something together? That seems perfectly fair to me.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Perhaps mental health isn't a primary reason for hosting the festival, but it certainly is a worthwhile argument to bring to the table..


Oh come on. It's a ridiculous argument. How can an expensive, commercial one-day festival that has only existed on the other side of London have any immediate impact on the mental health of young people in Brixton?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 19, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Also, you said earlier that Reprazent are hoodwinking people, but again I don't think that is necessarily fair. There has been a strong campaign by Friends of Brockwell Park etc... which has spread the word about about the negative effects of the festival. As far as I know, there isn't a similar group or organisation that has had the chance to speak up on the other side. Why is it a problem for a local radio station for the youth to try to pull something together? That seems perfectly fair to me.



Because the 'young people' - _aka Reprazent DJ's_ - didn't declare their commercial interest ahead of speaking.

I would love a festival exclusively for 'young folk' [it's a patronising term] to take place at Brockwell Park. But it would need to be a size and price structure that reflects the area.

A 5,000 festival over three days, allowing 15,000 Lambeth and Southwark kids in for £10-£15 would be brilliant. Then you get the Reprazent kids in. Allow them to programme the schedule. Get local media students involved in the marketing and social for the event.

Field Day and the corporate Global is not a community festival.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2018)

Piece here on the increasingly advert-laden Canary: The 'unlawful' actions of a Labour council have caused uproar in a local community | The Canary


----------



## Ratface (Apr 22, 2018)

editor said:


> They were there under false pretences. They were trying to hoodwink people by misrepresenting local opinion and trying to further their own commercial agenda and interests. Do you support this kind of deception then?



I support the young people in the borough who I work with every day who support the happening of this festival here, particularly the young women of colour who are thrilled that for once a woman of colour is headlining a festival. 

Don't worry it won't affect your house price.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2018)

Ratface said:


> I support the young people in the borough who I work with every day who support the happening of this festival here, particularly the young women of colour who are thrilled that for once a woman of colour is headlining a festival.
> 
> Don't worry it won't affect your house price.


I support the young people in this borough too. I've recently donated over a £1,000 to local music charities. I don't own a house.


----------



## Ratface (Apr 22, 2018)

editor said:


> I support the young people in this borough too. I've recently donated over a £1,000 to local music charities. I don't own a house.



I did not say you did not make support and good for you that is brilliant.

I see it as I see it. A lot of young black women that I know are excited to see the legend Miss Erykah Badu in our borough and a lot of a white "liberal" "democrats" opposing is maybe not a good look. Ignore the race issue but it is there. Friday of field day is a day of black excellence, much needed.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2018)

Ratface said:


> I did not say you did not make support and good for you that is brilliant.
> 
> I see it as I see it. A lot of young black women that I know are excited to see the legend Miss Erykah Badu in our borough and a lot of a white "liberal" "democrats" opposing is maybe not a good look. Ignore the race issue but it is there. Friday of field day is a day of black excellence, much needed.


So you're arguing that it's all about race now? Really?


----------



## Ratface (Apr 22, 2018)

editor said:


> So you're arguing that it's all about race now? Really?



It is about race. Deny it all you may wish but it is. Why are you opposing a majority black event on the Friday that people of colour in the borough overwhemingly want to attend and a day of black expression and black excellence? 

It's ok though, whitey can have the other 364 days a year in lambeth... oh they already do, how lovely!


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 23, 2018)

Ratface said:


> It is about race. Deny it all you may wish but it is. Why are you opposing a majority black event on the Friday that people of colour in the borough overwhemingly want to attend and a day of black expression and black excellence?
> 
> It's ok though, whitey can have the other 364 days a year in lambeth... oh they already do, how lovely!



This post is actually racist. Get a grip.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2018)

Ratface said:


> It is about race. Deny it all you may wish but it is. Why are you opposing a majority black event on the Friday that people of colour in the borough overwhemingly want to attend and a day of black expression and black excellence?


What is this fictional 'majority black event' you are talking about? Friday's bill is _completely mixed_ with as many white musicians as there are black, and the corporate owners of Field Day have never promoted the Friday as some kind of  'black event.' Why are you making all this cobblers up?

Here's Friday's line up.



Line-up | Field Day Festival | Weekend of Saturday 2nd June 2018


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 23, 2018)

editor said:


> What is this fictional 'majority black event' you are talking about? Friday's bill is _completely mixed_ with as many white musicians as there are black, and the corporate owners of Field Day have never promoted the Friday as some kind of  'black event.' Why are you making all this cobblers up?
> 
> Here's Friday's line up.
> 
> ...



Pity Lovebox didn't get the go ahead in Brockwell....

Programme - Lovebox Festival


----------



## pocketbear (Apr 23, 2018)

Just to correct a couple of things on this thread: one of the kids at the public meeting has a show on Reprezent, but the others have nothing to do with it. None of them have had any contact with Lovebox as far as I can tell. From working with similar stations to Reprezent, the vast majority of DJs on shows like this are unpaid.

It's also worth noting that there were a number of people who criticised the festivals at the meeting, including Peter from FoBP and Rory from Brockwell Tranquility, who didn't declare those connections or interests when speaking. I think if you're going to demand transparency from people on one side of the debate, you should do the same for everyone.

Both the kids and those opposing the festivals had important points which deserved to be heard. The heckling on both sides was disappointing, but the sheer numbers of the latter group made their behaviour particularly embarrassing in my view, particularly given their parallel argument (which I agree with) that this issue would benefit from more open discussion.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 23, 2018)

The mental health argument was no more ridiculous than the studying for GCSE's argument put forward by those opposing the festivals.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 23, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The mental health argument was no more ridiculous than the studying for GCSE's argument put forward by those opposing the festivals.



Don’t GCSEs finish in June ?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2018)

Ratface said:


> I support the young people in the borough who I work with every day who support the happening of this festival here, particularly the young women of colour who are thrilled that for once a woman of colour is headlining a festival.
> 
> Don't worry it won't affect your house price.



This is offensive rubbish.

I now for a fact that some of the people you are accusing of being nimby's are Council or Social housing tenants. Not well off middle class people.

I am a Council tenant and do a working class job. I've a real problem with our New Labour Council using parks as money generating vehicles.

Plus these events ,as a local Council estate tenants rep said to me recently, are events that exclude a lot of people on her estate as they can't afford the tickets.

And as they can't afford the tickets they are excluded from large sections of the park for long periods. In her view this was a class issue.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 29, 2018)

Park matters seem to be getting a bit feisty in the run up to the elections.

Cllr Jack Holborn is very upset because he wishes to disassociate himself from a fairly clumsy comment made by his ward running partner Jim Dickson. On Twitter, Dickson appeared to imply that whether or not residents accept the council decision about the festival is a matter of _maturity_.

Holborn argues that a flyer issued by Brockwell Tranquility was ambiguous as to which of them had made the patronising gaff. Cllr Holborn - who is a barrister in his parallel life -  fired off an email from his barristers chambers address complaining that linking him with Jim Dickson's opinion piece is defamatory and threatening to sue.

In a bizarre next step the angry councillor  somehow concluded that an appropriate course of action would be to email a female member of Brockwell Tranquility to accuse her of "collaboration" with political groups. He then let her know that he knows where she lives and that he has observed who she has been talking to on her doorstep. 

Unable to get legal advice over the weekend, Brockwell Tranquility removed the flyer from the FB site this evening in an attempt to placate the feisty councillor. Of course the discussion on the site has now turned to whether his behavior befits anyone in either of the privileged roles of councillor or barrister.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 30, 2018)

It’s possible to simultaneously hold the following two views.

First, Brockwell Park is for everyone, including those who want to enjoy music events.

Secondly, the proposed event being discussed here is too big and invasive.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

This is a BIG story: 
Exclusive: Herne Hill Labour Cllr threatens Brockwell Tranquility with legal action over Field Day festival leaflet


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

Interesting piece here too:

Can Field Day survive a move to south London?

And, err, OK:


> In seeking the licence, Field Day representatives argued it was “not a dance music festival”, but an event with a diversely aged crowd, comprised of “sophisticated“ people “who are into their music” – rather than an exclusively 18-25 year old demographic who would be more likely to engage in anti-social behaviour, they argued.





> One key point of contention is noise spill from the stage, although a noise consultant employed by the council testified that a noise level of lower than 95db at the stages was “not an effective form of entertainment”. As a result a lower noise level to placate local residents was not viable. A sound assessment predicts this fades to around 60db to 75db as it reaches the nearest residences around Brockwell Park.
> 
> An acoustic consultant brought in by Brockwell Tranquility then asked to play a 75db level of music during the meeting on portable speakers he had with him, to show what the noise level would be to those residents who live nearest the park. His request was denied on account of the meeting being in a small room rather than in a park outside.
> 
> Campaigners’ main argument is that Brockwell Park is not sufficiently big for a festival of Field Day’s size. Brockwell Park is surrounded closely on all four sides by a residential streets, whereas Lovebox’s Gunnersbury Park, which is roughly 50% bigger than Brockwell Park, has the North Circular and the M4 on its east and south sides, and so is less likely to be as disruptive to residents, they argue. Victoria Park is 86 hectares compared to Brockwell Park’s 50 hectares.


----------



## snowy_again (May 1, 2018)

In a bid to disassociate himself from fellow Herne Hill councillor Jim Dickson’s comments about Field Day objectors, barrister and councillor Jack Holborn has threatened to take a Brockwell Tranquillity member to court ...


----------



## snowy_again (May 1, 2018)

Not seen these advertised elsewhere:

"Field Day & Mighty Hoopla Festival are holding two final public information sessions from 10.00am-1.00pm and 6.00pn-9.00pm next Wednesday 9th May at 198 Contemporary Arts & Learning, 198 Railton Road, SE24 0JT. The format of these sessions will be an exhibition style with panels of information on finalised plans for local residents and businesses to visit at any point during those times and raise any queries or concerns. If anyone would like further information beforehand please contact Kelly on kelly@fielddayfestivals.com."


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Not seen these advertised elsewhere:
> 
> "Field Day & Mighty Hoopla Festival are holding two final public information sessions from 10.00am-1.00pm and 6.00pn-9.00pm next Wednesday 9th May at 198 Contemporary Arts & Learning, 198 Railton Road, SE24 0JT. The format of these sessions will be an exhibition style with panels of information on finalised plans for local residents and businesses to visit at any point during those times and raise any queries or concerns. If anyone would like further information beforehand please contact Kelly on kelly@fielddayfestivals.com."


You'd almost think they're trying to sneak it through! 

I'm written to them to ask for more info.


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2018)

At what point does the modest power that comes with being a councillor make seemingly normal, intelligent people think it is ok to mock and threaten the people they represent?


----------



## Rushy (May 1, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Not seen these advertised elsewhere:
> 
> "Field Day & Mighty Hoopla Festival are holding two final public information sessions from 10.00am-1.00pm and 6.00pn-9.00pm next Wednesday 9th May at 198 Contemporary Arts & Learning, 198 Railton Road, SE24 0JT. The format of these sessions will be an exhibition style with panels of information on finalised plans for local residents and businesses to visit at any point during those times and raise any queries or concerns. If anyone would like further information beforehand please contact Kelly on kelly@fielddayfestivals.com."


Where did you find that?


----------



## snowy_again (May 1, 2018)

on the HHF


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

I wrote to them and they informed me that they're making a FB event page later today. Quite why it couldn't have been done before and included in the email is anyone';s guess.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

Here's some of the things you can't bring into the festival 

– Folding Chairs, Stools, Tables
– Shooting Sticks
– Golf or Large Umbrellas
– Flags, Banners, Poles, Sticks
– Cool Boxes / Picnic Hampers
– Luggage / Trolley Cases
– Animals (except Assistance Dogs)
– Recording Equipment
– Alcohol (carried in any container)
– Food
– Bicycles, Scooter, Skateboards
– Footballs, Golf Balls, Darts (or any Sports Equipment)
– Tents/ Gazebos/ Sun Shelters
– BBQ’s, Candles, Lanterns
–– Air horns, Loud Hailers
– Hi-vis Bibs, Jackets or Vests

No food or drink is allowed to be brought onto the site (including sealed bottles of water).


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 1, 2018)

Fuck it, if I’m not allowed my shooting stick, I’m staying home! 

All joking aside, not being allowed any food or drink is ridiculous. The queues for food and drinks are already massive and this excludes so many local residents who can’t afford the really expensive options available on site


----------



## Tropi (May 2, 2018)

No cool boxes/picnic hampers? No food? No water? Fuck that. Big time.


----------



## snowy_again (May 2, 2018)

that's for the field day festival though. the similar, but not identical ones for Country Show are here:

http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk/about/

"To ensure that the Lambeth Country Show stays a safe family event, the following items are not permitted to be brought on site. Any person found in possession with any of these items will be asked to dispose of them on entry or they will be confiscated by a member of the security team. Possession of illegal items will be handed over to the police and dealt with accordingly.

Drugs inc. “Legal Highs” / Nitrous Oxide / Laughing Gas
Knives / Weapons
Alcohol
Drones / UAVs
Glass Bottles / Containers
BBQs, incl. Disposables
Air Horns / Smoke Canisters
Fireworks / Flares
Sparklers / Chinese Lanterns
Portable Laser Equipment
Flags / Poles
Tents / Gazebos
Large Stereo Systems"


----------



## editor (May 2, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> that's for the field day festival though. the similar, but not identical ones for Country Show are here:
> 
> http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk/about/
> 
> ...


But you can bring water and food in. And that's a fucking huge difference.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

It's great that money is being raised but the cynic in me suggests that it's just a PR-boosting way to be seen to be raising money for the local community without actually affecting your profit margin in the slightest:



> Field Day has confirmed its commitment to supporting the future of their new Brockwell Park home with the introduction of the Field Day Community Fund. Across both days of Field Day, those on the guest list will be required to make a donation upon entry to the festival, the total sum of which will be invested into local initiatives directly related to Brockwell Park. Local organisations can apply to Field Day for an allocation of the fund. Within 28 days of the festival a panel made up of a Field Day Director, local ward councillor and a representative from a park stakeholder group will make a decision on who the fund will be awarded to. The entire process will be kept public, from applications to the awarding of funds. Field Day takes place 1st & 2nd of June.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

I see that this has already reached its £5k crowdfunding target: 
Stop private events taking over London parks


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 8, 2018)

I think they done this at the Arcadia thingy this weekend. The guestlist (anyone jammy enough to know people involved) was a paying guestlist to be donated to a charity. £25 each.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (May 8, 2018)

editor said:


> I see that this has already reached its £5k crowdfunding target:
> Stop private events taking over London parks



'Someone pledged £200
My dog NEEDS that park. Take the festivals elsewhere - into the countryside!'

Lol.


----------



## snowy_again (May 10, 2018)

Popped into the 198 Gallery exhibition last night. Nothing really new on offer (the diagrams still referring to "1/3rd of the park" when it's 1/3rd of the useable park etc.). The two Field Day reps were well prepped. 

There is now a complaints number and they will be living in 198 Gallery over the weekend as the community liaison point.


----------



## Ms T (May 11, 2018)

I just got a long letter informing me of all the disruption - which will begin on the 20th May ffs.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2018)

Drop in!



> *Advice drop-in: Field Day in Brockwell Park*
> 
> 
> Field Day will be beginning to set up their event in Brockwell Park soon, so we have organised a drop-in advice morning to show you the maps and plans, discuss any concerns, take your comments back to the event organisers, and make sure you know how to get in touch.
> ...



Advice drop-in: Field Day in Brockwell Park


----------



## brixtonblade (May 23, 2018)

There's an estate agent sign up on the toilet block building in the kids playground.

Brockwell Park Area Building/ WC,, , London, SE24 | Lambert Smith Hampton


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> There's an estate agent sign up on the toilet block building in the kids playground.
> 
> Brockwell Park Area Building/ WC,, , London, SE24 | Lambert Smith Hampton


Maybe they can squeeze an artisan cafe in there?


----------



## snowy_again (May 23, 2018)

And then destroy some of the necessary revenue stream for the 1 o'clock club / early years setting next door...


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> And then destroy some of the necessary revenue stream for the 1 o'clock club / early years setting next door...


Who cafes?! So long as Lambeth squeeze a few more $$$ out of the park! That nu Town Hall won't build itself, you know!


----------



## snowy_again (May 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Who cafes?! So long as Lambeth squeeze a few more $$$ out of the park! That nu Town Hall won't build itself, you know!


Yes, but same council issued a contract to the one o'clock which required them to generate additional income - it's the usual left hand not talking to the right hand etc.


----------



## bimble (May 23, 2018)

Its looking so beautiful the park, just went for a stroll once i found a way round the giant barriers and trucks and portacabins.. Rhododendrons and goslings and everything, seems extra-cruel to do this now. People inside the enclosure won't even be able to see the trees.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Yes, but same council issued a contract to the one o'clock which required them to generate additional income - it's the usual left hand not talking to the right hand etc.


Lambeth. A Blairite riddle wrapped in a Progress Riddle.


----------



## newbie (May 24, 2018)

The advert says it's not to be a cafe.  It's probably too small to do cycle or skate rental like they do in Dulwich Park, so that leaves a small sugar shop or some other way a clever business can relieve parents of their money.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2018)

The Great Wall of Brockwell Park goes up ahead of Field Day 2018


----------



## Ms T (May 25, 2018)

I was a bit shocked by the scale of that bloody fence when I saw it yesterday.


----------



## nick (May 25, 2018)

That fence is hideous - enough so to give Donald Trump ideas


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Lambeth. A Blairite riddle wrapped in a Progress Riddle.



Wrapped in a senile syphilitic enigma.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 26, 2018)

nick said:


> That fence is hideous - enough so to give Donald Trump ideas



Or worse, a hard-on.


----------



## Smick (May 27, 2018)

newbie said:


> The advert says it's not to be a cafe.  It's probably too small to do cycle or skate rental like they do in Dulwich Park, so that leaves a small sugar shop or some other way a clever business can relieve parents of their money.


I noticed that the ice cream van was parked outside  the gates last week. Maybe they’ve revoked his pitch to clear the way for a small ice cream stand to open there.

I’m not keen on those vans so I’d probably welcome that.


----------



## newbie (May 27, 2018)

I agree, pumping fumes into childrens faces has always struck me as an odd idea.


----------



## Rushy (May 27, 2018)

I think I read a plan somewhere for electric hook ups to be provided for the vans in Brockwell. Or I may possibly have imagined it.


----------



## Smick (May 27, 2018)

newbie said:


> I agree, pumping fumes into childrens faces has always struck me as an odd idea.


They’re also very expensive, the hygiene can’t be as good as in fixed premises, and the guys working in them usually seem quite shifty.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 27, 2018)

It's fair to be bothered by the huge fence, but some of the posts on the Brockwell Tranquility page are hilarious....

Posting up pictures of a lorry on the A215 and saying 'Lorry blocking our Herne Hill roads' and another of a small child on a scooter riding along beside the festival fence and the comment 'had to answer some difficult questions from my child today'....

Some perspective please...


----------



## Rushy (May 27, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's fair to be bothered by the huge fence, but some of the posts on the Brockwell Tranquility page are hilarious....
> 
> Posting up pictures of a lorry on the A215 and saying 'Lorry blocking our Herne Hill roads' and another of a small child on a scooter riding along beside the festival fence and the comment 'had to answer some difficult questions from my child today'....
> 
> Some perspective please...


Yep. I agree. I guess people are feeling pissed off but powerless and, with all sensible arguments dismissed by Lambeth cabinet members as ideologically driven, are left clutching at straws and venting their anger. So I can see why people do it but it seems pretty counter productive because it distracts from the solid arguments and looks a bit silly.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (May 28, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's fair to be bothered by the huge fence, but some of the posts on the Brockwell Tranquility page are hilarious....
> 
> Posting up pictures of a lorry on the A215 and saying 'Lorry blocking our Herne Hill roads' and another of a small child on a scooter riding along beside the festival fence and the comment 'had to answer some difficult questions from my child today'....
> 
> Some perspective please...



The thing is, they would get a lot more sympathy if they were more moderate in their criticism. I saw one person tweeting the acts saying that they should be ashamed and honestly, that just feels rude.


----------



## alex_ (May 28, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> The thing is, they would get a lot more sympathy if they were more moderate in their criticism. I saw one person tweeting the acts saying that they should be ashamed and honestly, that just feels rude.



There is someone tweeting about are the ducklings going to survive. I’m not sure what they think field day is, but they make it sound like ozzfest twinned with the battle of the Somme.

Alex


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> There is someone tweeting about are the ducklings going to survive. I’m not sure what they think field day is, but they make it sound like ozzfest twinned with the battle of the Somme.
> 
> Alex



I read that and thought about Ozzy...ha ha.

There's another talking about how the little directional flags are colourful and may attract a toddler who may lose an eye because of the sharp edges

Someone replied 'like a twig?'


----------



## alex_ (May 28, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I read that and thought about Ozzy...ha ha.
> 
> There's another talking about how the little directional flags are colourful and may attract a toddler who may lose an eye because of the sharp edges
> 
> Someone replied 'like a twig?'



This is the problem with nimbys, they are so melodramatic that it’s pretty hard to have sympathy with them.

Sure Lambeth have handled this badly, but the park is hardly “ruined”, and if your kids need “serious explaining” about a fence - then what the fuck are you going to do when they learn about the holocaust ?

Alex


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> This is the problem with nimbys, they are so melodramatic that it’s pretty hard to have sympathy with them.
> 
> Sure Lambeth have handled this badly, but the park is hardly “ruined”, and if your kids need “serious explaining” about a fence - then what the fuck are you going to do when they learn about the holocaust ?
> 
> Alex



Another's posted up how a death metal album poster on the fences had upset her children.....ha ha.

Who are these people? What bubble do they live in? What kind of children do they have?

Ok - it was a picture of clasped hands with nails through them, but hey, aint they ever seen Jesus on the cross?


----------



## editor (May 28, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Another's posted up how a death metal album poster on the fences had upset her children.....ha ha.
> 
> Who are these people? What bubble do they live in? What kind of children do they have?
> 
> Ok - it was a picture of clasped hands with nails through them, but hey, aint they ever seen Jesus on the cross?


I think there is a very serious discussion to be had about multi million enterprises fencing off a vast chunk of the park for their profit making activities, but some of the people complaining seem to think they're living in a sleepy Dorset village and expect perfect silence throughout the whole of summer.

I think Field Day is too big for Brockwell park but I have no problem with smaller, more community-focused festivals taking place on public parks, on the proviso that there is a reasonable financial return for the council and that money goes back into the park, rather than propping up vanity projects and failing policies elsewhere.


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2018)

I miss Summer Rites so much...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 28, 2018)

editor said:


> I think there is a very serious discussion to be had about multi million enterprises fencing off a vast chunk of the park for their profit making activities, but some of the people complaining seem to think they're living in a sleepy Dorset village and expect perfect silence throughout the whole of summer.
> 
> I think Field Day is too big for Brockwell park but I have no problem with smaller, more community-focused festivals taking place on public parks, on the proviso that there is a reasonable financial return for the council and that money goes back into the park, rather than propping up vanity projects and failing policies elsewhere.



Yep, I'm with you.

Field Day is too big for Brockwell, but it is happening now, and the petty stuff online is just silly.

I am going along on Friday, and I'm excited to be seeing Ms Badu in our park, but I get the issues around this.

I am going to compare and contrast.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Yep, I'm with you.
> 
> Field Day is too big for Brockwell, but it is happening now, and the petty stuff online is just silly.
> 
> ...


I might be covering it for Buzz too....


----------



## alex_ (May 28, 2018)

editor said:


> I think there is a very serious discussion to be had about multi million enterprises fencing off a vast chunk of the park for their profit making activities.



They are paying Lambeth.



editor said:


> some of the people complaining seem to think they're living in a sleepy Dorset village and expect perfect silence throughout the whole of summer.



Which is completely retarded, but common eg people thinking they live in abbeville “village” less than 200m from the south circular.

Alex


----------



## editor (May 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> They are paying Lambeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex_ (May 28, 2018)

No, but I’d love too.

Alex


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> No, but I’d love too.
> 
> Alex


Take a guess.


----------



## alex_ (May 28, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> Take a guess.



500k ?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 28, 2018)

alex_ said:


> 500k ?



They could raise 120k.

https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/lsp-brockwell-park-summer-2018-events-2.pdf

But tbh, I just don't think the park is suitable for a big music festival.


----------



## wurlycurly (May 28, 2018)

editor said:


> I might be covering it for Buzz too....



!!!  Don't you think that's a tad hypocritical?


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2018)

£500K is what Lambeth publicly implied was the income from each event (a million total). They refused to disclose it accurately because it was commercially sensitive but said it was around that figure. Only when it was pointed out to them that an income over £500,000 would subject the application to greater scrutiny did they admit it was a bit under that figure for each event.

Once the decision to allow the festival had been made they were supposed to publish the income as part of the report. They did not. In fact they did not even publish the report.

Under threat of Judicial Review Lambeth effectively admitted that the decision had been taken illegally. They were forced to cancel the original decision to permit the events and retake it, publishing all sorts of information which they had failed to provide before, including the actual income which they now described as “around £300,000”.

But then it turns out that around £300,000 includes the refundable damage waiver which is obviously not income. The hire fee for the park appears to have been somewhere south of £250,000 – it’s not clear by how much. The £120,000 Park Investment levy destined for Brockwell and referred to by Sleaterkinney has reduced to about £35,000.

As pat of the Big Sell, Field Day also committed to invest in local community projects via the Field Day Community Fund. This appears to be largely dependent upon their raising funds from punters on the day – no agreed sum and little or nothing out of their own pocket.

This deliberate obfuscation was the same with the setting of new higher noise limits. Independent tests by a sound engineer suggested the new levels were well above limits set out in Noise Council Code of Practice and referenced in official Health & Safety Executive guidance. The head of Lambeth Events promised in front of a public meeting that levels had been professionally calculated specifically for Brockwell Park and written up in a report. It needed an FOI to reveal that Lambeth had been advised by their consultants to do this but the tests were never carried out.

And the same with the environmental report (referred to by the Head of Events but again, never actually done). They pieced one together after the threat of judicial review but the document simply states that further reports need to be carried out. The build is almost complete and these have not been produced.

Not to mention people receiving letters advising them of a six week consultation extension ... ending just two days (a weekend!) after the date on the letter.

I can totally see why people are turned off by some of the more delicate objections which have arisen of late. I struggle with them myself. But there are still very valid questions about the suitability of Brockwell for such a huge scale event and its impact on / benefit to the local community. Not to mention the real issues of local government openness, accountability and democracy.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> !!!  Don't you think that's a tad hypocritical?


Brixton Buzz covers local news. There's quite a few events/articles/listings that we've covered that I don't personally agree with but given that it's not my personal blog, I don't think it's 'hypocritical' to go along to notable events in the area and give an honest review of what I see from the perspective of a Brixton-based news outlet.

Of course, it's a delicate balance but I'm not going to think something is great if I think it's shit, and I'll certainly express my personal opinion here or on my blog, like I've always done.

That's what I like about doing Buzz. We're not beholden to anyone, we're under no obligation to write nice things when people give us free tickets or drinks, and are free to write whatever we like. And that's what I'll do, if I decide to go, and if I slag them off, at least it will be from an informed position.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 29, 2018)

and i thought the argument against Field Day by saying kids were trying to revise was far fetched, some of the stuff described above is downright ridiculous


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> and i thought the argument against Field Day by saying kids were trying to revise was far fetched, some of the stuff described above is downright ridiculous



If you wanna have a laugh at NIMBY whining then it's the page to visit....

"I'm wondering how the heck I can get my two nieces safely from Rosendale to the greenhouses on Tuesday when all the 'public access' (ha!) routes seem to lead to just more walls & barriers!"

It's like a Kafka novel out there....


----------



## wurlycurly (May 29, 2018)

This is an awesome post.


editor said:


> Brixton Buzz covers local news. There's quite a few events/articles/listings that we've covered that I don't personally agree with but given that it's not my personal blog, I don't think it's 'hypocritical' to go along to notable events in the area and give an honest review of what I see from the perspective of a Brixton-based news outlet.
> 
> Of course, it's a delicate balance but I'm not going to think something is great if I think it's shit, and I'll certainly express my personal opinion here or on my blog, like I've always done.
> 
> That's what I like about doing Buzz. We're not beholden to anyone, we're under no obligation to write nice things when people give us free tickets or drinks, and are free to write whatever we like. And that's what I'll do, if I decide to go, and if I slag them off, at least it will be from an informed position.



I suppose that depends on your definition of what Brixton Buzz is. I'd describe much of what you're doing as journalism, in which case impartiality is critical. Given you're on record as being opposed to the festival (or at least opposed to the site chosen to host it), it's difficult to see how you can give a balanced view. I fully respect you - and your work - but I think you're making a mistake here.


----------



## alex_ (May 29, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> This is an awesome post.
> 
> 
> I suppose that depends on your definition of what Brixton Buzz is. I'd describe much of what you're doing as journalism, in which case impartiality is critical. Given you're on record as being opposed to the festival (or at least opposed to the site chosen to host it), it's difficult to see how you can give a balanced view. I fully respect you - and your work - but I think you're making a mistake here.



I think this depends on editors review !

If he comes back eulogising the range of Champagne and Fromage, I think we can safely assume something is up.

Alex


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> This is an awesome post.
> 
> 
> I suppose that depends on your definition of what Brixton Buzz is. I'd describe much of what you're doing as journalism, in which case impartiality is critical. Given you're on record as being opposed to the festival (or at least opposed to the site chosen to host it), it's difficult to see how you can give a balanced view. I fully respect you - and your work - but I think you're making a mistake here.



He is entitled to go along and report on it (even if his starting point is in opposition), and perhaps he is going along open to having his mind changed, and still report that.

Wouldn't that be honest journalism?


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2018)

Surely the inappropriateness of the site for locals is not incompatible with it being a great gig / performance / festival. The villains are not the punters or the acts. Even Global Entertainment are not really the villains for accepting Lambeth's offer to use the park on this occasion (although I find their tedious PR bullshitting about wanting to be a part of the community, listening to concerns and bringing country values to the city, etc  patronising, hollow and objectionable).

It should be possible to say that Erykah Badu rocked and that next time we hope she is rocking the Country Show or a smaller local event of the scale which historically does not tend to attract much by way of objections. Or that passionate music fans will take a twenty minute train journey to a festival in a real field. Or a corner of some Lord's garden.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> This is an awesome post.
> 
> 
> I suppose that depends on your definition of what Brixton Buzz is. I'd describe much of what you're doing as journalism, in which case impartiality is critical. Given you're on record as being opposed to the festival (or at least opposed to the site chosen to host it), it's difficult to see how you can give a balanced view. I fully respect you - and your work - but I think you're making a mistake here.


Brixton Buzz has reported on most of the other festivals that have taken place in Brockwell Park and has always given an honest report - e.g. Review: Sunfall at Brockwell Park, south London – a festival of queues

If I go to Field Day, then I'll go there with the opinion that it's far too big a festival for the park, with an inadequate transport infrastructure and the likelihood of local residents getting a rough ride.

If I'm proved wrong, I'll say so, but if I'm proved right I'll write the article accordingly. That to me is how good local journalism works. How else can I give an informed opinion of the actual festival if I don't go and see it for myself?


----------



## snowy_again (May 29, 2018)

Can you check if they make you pay the £10 per person guest list fee? That's how FD have been promoting the generation of funds for the post event community payback things... 

Shame to see that Corpus Christi school has stopped taking their kids to the park for their PE sessions because of their safety concerns about the site build. The school doesn't have its own playing fields.  #thanksthatcher etc.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Can you check if they make you pay the £10 per person guest list fee? That's how FD have been promoting the generation of funds for the post event community payback things...
> 
> Shame to see that Corpus Christi school has stopped taking their kids to the park for their PE sessions because of their safety concerns about the site build. The school doesn't have its own playing fields.  #thanksthatcher etc.


I thought it was well sneaky to loudly trumpet the fact that they were giving back to the community, when in fact they were just adding a tax on the bands' guestlist that cost them nothing at all.


----------



## sealion (May 29, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> The school doesn't have its own playing fields. #thanksthatcher etc.


Like many schools it never did.


----------



## snowy_again (May 29, 2018)

Indeed, and I can see a whole lot of people not paying it (more on the artist side - as, well you know, they're being paid to be talent, not to pick up the pieces). Will also be interesting to see if the actual guests do contribute... and then FD get to hold their hands up and say that it was their guests who didn't support...


----------



## snowy_again (May 29, 2018)

sealion said:


> Like many schools it never did.



Yes, sorry I couldn't resist after having a Rik from the Young Ones reminder last week.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Shame to see that Corpus Christi school has stopped taking their kids to the park for their PE sessions because of their safety concerns about the site build. The school doesn't have its own playing fields.  #thanksthatcher etc.



Yet they could access via Brixton Water Lane and use the plenty of space there that is nowhere near the build site or vehicle routes, and is open and accessible....


----------



## snowy_again (May 29, 2018)

I'm sure they could, but said that their assessment based on teacher pupil ratios said No, when combined with lorries and fences etc.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2018)

Loads of space the school can still use....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> I'm sure they could, but said that their assessment based on teacher pupil ratios said No, when combined with lorries and fences etc.



They don't have to go anywhere near the lorries and fences....nowhere near


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Indeed, and I can see a whole lot of people not paying it (more on the artist side - as, well you know, they're being paid to be talent, not to pick up the pieces). Will also be interesting to see if the actual guests do contribute... and then FD get to hold their hands up and say that it was their guests who didn't support...


From my experience at other gigs/festivals, guests are give no choice about paying. I really think it's an underhand way to supposedly give back to the community. If they really gave a fuck, they'd take some money out of their own vast earnings from the event.


----------



## snowy_again (May 29, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They don't have to go anywhere near the lorries and fences....nowhere near



Do you want to tell them that rather than me?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Do you want to tell them that rather than me?!



Not especially. If they want to find excuses not to do something and use H&S as the reason, then it's up to them.


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2018)

The school didn't even know it was happening, so it is quite likely that having discovered it was happening they didn't immediately have all the info about vehicle routes, etc... Lambeth Events have admitted that they don't have the resources to answer enquires in a timely manner.


> " Event Lambeth has a responsibility for around 300 Events which take place in our parks, open spaces and streets around Lambeth across the year. This is a large number for a small council team and so responses may be delayed at sometimes. "


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

Two free pairs of tickets are up for grabs: Win two pairs of tickets for the Field Day festival in Brockwell park, Fri 1st – Sat 2nd June 2018


----------



## alex_ (May 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Two free pairs of tickets are up for grabs: Win two pairs of tickets for the Field Day festival in Brockwell park, Fri 1st – Sat 2nd June 2018



The question should have been a multi choice on how much Lambeth were being paid by the promoters !

Alex


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

alex_ said:


> The question should have been a multi choice on how much Lambeth were being paid by the promoters !
> 
> Alex


I'm sure we'll have lots of follow up stuff on Buzz after the festival....


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

Some of the arguments on the Brockwell Tranquility seem to be getting more and more bizarre. Now they're posting up links to stories about 'watching birds and mental health' and trying to demand drug testing at the festival because of the tragic death of two people at the Portsmouth festival.


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2018)

The drug testing suggestion was a comment about testing the content of people's drugs in light of the recent festival deaths; not checking intoxication. It's a politically sensitive but ultimately sensible idea.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2018)

Boomtown and a couple of other festivals did this via The Loop.

You give 'em a sample of your stash and they test it for safe use.

It's a good idea.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Some of the arguments on the Brockwell Tranquility seem to be getting more and more bizarre. Now they're posting up links to stories about 'watching birds and mental health' and trying to demand drug testing at the festival because of the tragic death of two people at the Portsmouth festival.


 
Some truly daft comments on there.....


----------



## sealion (May 29, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Boomtown and a couple of other festivals did this via The Loop.
> 
> You give 'em a sample of your stash and they test it for safe use.
> 
> It's a good idea.


It did happen briefly at the fridge many moons ago, but the council put a stop to it, iirc.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Boomtown and a couple of other festivals did this via The Loop.
> 
> You give 'em a sample of your stash and they test it for safe use.
> 
> It's a good idea.


Absolutely, although the real culprit for many drug deaths is government policy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Absolutely, although the real culprit for many drug deaths is government policy.



I can't see gov policy changing anytime soon, so anything that helps in the meantime is a good thing....


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Some truly daft comments on there.....


A bit like objection to a planning application ... Less is more. Which is how the legal action is being managed.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

Some of these hashtags, FFS

#parktheft. #teardownthatwall #giveusbackourpark


----------



## madolesance (May 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Some of these hashtags, FFS
> 
> #parktheft. #teardownthatwall #giveusbackourpark



Some pretty good hashtags from people who probably feel they are being excluded from the park they use everyday. Brockwell Park is an open space that was created to be used by people from all walks of life, rich and poor, but here is an event that is denying anyone without a ticket zero access to parts of the park they like to use.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Some pretty good hashtags from people who probably feel they are being excluded from the park they use everyday. Brockwell Park is an open space that was created to be used by people from all walks of life, rich and poor, but here is an event that is denying anyone without a ticket zero access to parts of the park they like to use.


You think so? I have a lot of sympathy for their cause but "parktheft" is just daft hyperbole.


----------



## madolesance (May 29, 2018)

editor said:


> You think so? I have a lot of sympathy for their cause but "parktheft" is just daft hyperbole.



parktheft is fairly much on the money as it is not possible to cross Brockwell park in any straight lines. It's all about now having to 'go around'. Lambeth have allowed a 'screw you if you don't like it', attitude to prevail from the organisers.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2018)

madolesance said:


> parktheft is fairly much on the money as it is not possible to cross Brockwell park in any straight lines. It's all about now having to 'go around'. Lambeth have allowed a 'screw you if you don't like it', attitude to prevail from the organisers.


We'll have to disagree, then.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (May 30, 2018)

They really are getting rowdy on Twitter. I wonder if anyone goes to picket the site when people turn up - that would be quite entertaining to see.


----------



## pesh (May 30, 2018)

NIMBYs be NIMBYing but Lambeth are blatantly just pushing things as far as they can, softening the locals up for more and more of the same, they can see pound signs in them there fields. We should run a book on how long the County Show lasts till it has to be replaced by a privately run expensively ticketed event. i give it 3 years tops.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 30, 2018)

90bd music 'won't be kind to butterflies' y'know....

At least they can fly off though....


----------



## editor (May 30, 2018)

pesh said:


> NIMBYs be NIMBYing but Lambeth are blatantly just pushing things as far as they can, softening the locals up for more and more of the same, they can see pound signs in them there fields. We should run a book on how long the County Show lasts till it has to be replaced by a privately run expensively ticketed event. i give it 3 years tops.


Yep. And every time the community pushes against their latest money raking wheeze it'll end up being used against them in the end: "_Well seeing as you wouldn't let MegaCorp use the park for three months this summer we now have no choice but to start charging for the Country Show..._"


----------



## pesh (May 31, 2018)

Now they’ve angered Joni Mitchell


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2018)

pesh said:


> Now they’ve angered Joni Mitchell



I think Joni's got bigger challenges in her life at the moment....


----------



## pesh (May 31, 2018)

Sad but true


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

Site report Field Day Site Visit Report


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

Which is mostly bollocks judging by what I can see going on in the park


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Which is mostly bollocks judging by what I can see going on in the park


Please elaborate!


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

Interesting points raised here by a Cressingham resident: 



> Sound a major problem on Cressingham Gardens during sound check. Was told this morning by Field Day representative that it was not included in the monitoring / assessment yesterday, even though we communicated to them a couple of weeks ago that sound is a major issue and the way it travels during events that are located in the middle of the park. Very angry that Lambeth fails to require sound checks on Cressingham. Residents super sensitive and are seeing this as simply a further form of harassment by Lambeth in the context of regeneration in the attempt to drive people out of their homes - it doesn't, it just makes them even angrier





> If any resident played music as loud as what occurred yesterday during the sound check they would have immediately been slapped with a nasty warning letter / ASBO by the council... double standards.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

Well you're part of the admin for Brockwell Tranquillity, whilst also promoting it via Buzz so you should be able to view lots of it, but: 

Lido Field - the grass is very badly churned as the tech vans delivering backline stuff didn't use boards. A whole bunch of long and deep tracks where the JCBs have been crossing wet grass. Speeding vehicles - a combination of lambeth's and FD ones across most of the site, and multiple bits where they've not been driving along their internal roadways & are cutting up the grass. It's strange that they were adhering to all of that relatively well, until the fences and gates were closed and they thought no one was looking. 

Security Camera's up and not all pointing into the park (it's a regular email chat with Lambeth re. LCS as they know that legally they can't point them towards people's houses, as they have not asked for consent to view) which you give by entering the site, not by living next door. Staff are now getting pissed off with people asking how to access the park and are now swearing at and refusing to share info with park users... 

Early morning construction of the barriers by the HH junction, including ones which are impeding the Fire Service access up Station Parade - which is used by Brixton Fire Station about once a week to short cut around the traffic 

What did make me chuckle was during the electrical storm last week - the night time security panicked and were desperately shouting to find each other (at 3am) "Geooooooooooffff!" [silence] "Geooooooooooffff!" [silence]

((geoff)


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Well you're part of the admin for Brockwell Tranquillity, whilst also promoting it via Buzz so you should be able to view lots of it,


For the record: I was made admin for Brockwell Tranquility without asking. I don't 'admin' anything or attend any of their meetings or get involved in any way at all. I'm not even sure why I was made admin, but there you go. And I've _reported_ on the issues, not 'promoted' them.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

But you're running a competition for tickets yes?


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> But you're running a competition for tickets yes?


Yep. Thought some people might like to go for free. And we've also reported on all the negative stuff about the festival too. That way, both sides get to complain to me.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 1, 2018)

If i lived nearby and had a problem with the sound levels of the music, id cut my losses and just go and see what all the fuss is about, assuming they are close enough to qualify for free tickets, which surely they are. it would be much better than sitting at home getting all angry, phoning a pointless helpline and writing stuff on social media about how outrageous the whole situation is. (i say this in an ideal world where no one had any mobility issues, which i know isn't the case)


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If i lived nearby and had a problem with the sound levels of the music, id cut my losses and just go and see what all the fuss is about, assuming they are close enough to qualify for free tickets, which surely they are. it would be much better than sitting at home getting all angry, phoning a pointless helpline and writing stuff on social media about how outrageous the whole situation is. (i say this in an ideal world where no one had any mobility issues, which i know isn't the case)


Except it was a ballot, and the estate I live on didn't receive the letters for the ballot...


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

And to clarify before I come across as all NIMBY - i love living next to the park, I'm missing the noise of the Sunday drummers. I laugh every year as the caller at the Fair gets hoarser as the weekend goes on, and I'm happy with the noise and people that come for LCS. What isn't great is closing the park for loads of days, over half term for a fee paying audience for a few pennies which Lambeth will squander. 

And I'll be at the lido tomorrow.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If i lived nearby and had a problem with the sound levels of the music, id cut my losses and just go and see what all the fuss is about, assuming they are close enough to qualify for free tickets, which surely they are. it would be much better than sitting at home getting all angry, phoning a pointless helpline and writing stuff on social media about how outrageous the whole situation is. (i say this in an ideal world where no one had any mobility issues, which i know isn't the case)


And yet you don't live anywhere nearby but are still sat at home writing on social media about what you imagine you might do if you happened to live nearby and didn't already know what a festival was. Oh, and it was an ideal world in which nobody had any mobility issues.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 1, 2018)

nah, sat at work commenting on something more interesting than whats currently on my plate. but its fine, i've got a free ticket and i'm going tomorrow. hopefully, ill have a lovely day out. weathers looking good!


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If i lived nearby and had a problem with the sound levels of the music, id cut my losses and just go and see what all the fuss is about, assuming they are close enough to qualify for free tickets, which surely they are. it would be much better than sitting at home getting all angry, phoning a pointless helpline and writing stuff on social media about how outrageous the whole situation is. (i say this in an ideal world where no one had any mobility issues, which i know isn't the case)


Why should they go along if the festival, the music, the acts, and the hefty food and drink prices don't appeal?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> nah, sat at work commenting on something more interesting than whats currently on my plate. but its fine, i've got a free ticket and i'm going tomorrow. hopefully, ill have a lovely day out. weathers looking good!


Sorry:
You don't live anywhere nearby but are still sat at *work* writing on social media about what you imagine you might do if you happened to live nearby and didn't already know what a festival was.


----------



## Ratface (Jun 1, 2018)

Great day. A young multiracial crowd getting on and having fun to music of all nations and peoples. What London is about. As a local so pleased for this wonderful event.

Dog got me but their check found nothing, hehe.


----------



## MissL (Jun 1, 2018)

I felt quite jealous of all the youngsters congregating on Field Day today. They all looked like they were well up for it. I have small children and yes it's a bit annoying from that perspective. But I wonder if all the people complaining about it messing up their kid's weekend or having to explain death metal posters or take an eye out with a flag or whatever it was will feel the same way about this sort of stuff when their kids are teenagers, which they will be in the blink of an eye. Young people need stuff too. I say go for it kiddos. Have a good one


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 1, 2018)

Fyi, if anyone Is concerned about litter, there are lots of people picking up at the moment and the whole place is in a pretty good state. I know it's earlyish on Friday, but hoping this keeps up. A good vibe and well organised.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

Currently quieter than I expected, but not all the tents are being used - it’s not actually _that_ busy - Erica has the biggest crowd waiting so far. Main stage is the loudest, but the wind is blowing to the west so I’m probably not experiencing the most of it.  Bass is getting to floor shaking levels from 200m away as they wind up for her. No one at the food court bit. 

Lots of police. Noticed that inside the green/grey walls are fake wood clad esp the vip bit.

No trade for the local pubs / offies in Herne Hill / Railton & Dulwich Rd as all the punter are funnelled through water lane etc but more locals in local pubs that I popped into tonight than usual - all having a bit of gander. Generally most people aren’t upset with the punters but that Lambeth have taken over the park. The regular (less pub using, more street socialising)locals are pissed off from being eyeballed by police and have gone home early. 

Not met a happy dog owner yet. Local geese looked more fucked off than usual, but they’re geese.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

Turns out my cats not a fan of Erikah’s jazz inflect no soul - whodathunkit? I enjoyed the crowd singalong to On & On though.

Lambeth staff took down the ‘how to complain if you see antisocial behaviour’ posters on the estate


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

Sound engineer just pushed the master volume control up waaaaay too loud durning her final song -my windows shook. Was turned down in a few seconds with an air of panic -  2 mins to curfew & crowd interaction cliche bit now starting


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

I don’t envy the bar staff at the hoot right now - 15000 people heading that way with a thirst on... Dulwich Road full of people walking in the middle of the street & lots of people using the estate as a toilet


----------



## pocketbear (Jun 1, 2018)

Went along today, had a great time, agree with earlier points about the event management: thought the difference in professionalism between Field Day & previous festivals was huge. My main concern while there was the lack of bins & ensuing volumes of litter inside the fence, glad to hear that's being dealt with. The reports about noise travelling to Cressingham are very worrying; absolutely the last place around the park where people should be given more to put up with.

Still think the site is too big for the park to accommodate sadly: the last two weeks have been really annoying, as was trying to walk the dog this morning. However, based on today if we have to have a festival of this nature I'd rather it was Field Day rather than anyone else, frankly.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2018)

My quick impression: it's a very well run festival site. Very professional. Didn't like having my water taken off me when I came in, but apart from that the security were low key.
They had staff all the way down to Electric Avenue directing punters after it closed which seemed to be them going the extra mile. Loads of roads were closed too.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 2, 2018)

I suspect the NIMBYS of Herne Hill are going to be very disappointed this morning that it appears to have gone so well yesterday.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 2, 2018)

Ratface said:


> Dog got me but their check found nothing, hehe.



If the dog gets ya, does this mean security do an additional more thorough search?


----------



## Ratface (Jun 2, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If the dog gets ya, does this mean security do an additional more thorough search?



So yeah. Dog crawls up my leg. Handler gets a bloke to escort me to tent out back. Security acting the big man but they just search bag, coat, shoes and a pat down. Also went in my wallet and tobacco packet. Found nothing and on my way. 

For info I was behind 8 people got by dog, all searched, all let back in.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 2, 2018)

Sweet, thanks for the info.

If it was police pulling people over for a search after the dog sniffed positive I' be much more concerned.


----------



## pocketbear (Jun 2, 2018)

Yep, several comments already on the Brockwell Tranquillity page, grudgingly accepting that things are being run more smoothly than they'd feared (though who can blame them after Sunfall). Hopefully those good impressions hold.

Another quick thought: it really is very loud, but they've been smart in having only one outdoor stage and pointing it back across the park. Hasn't felt that much louder than the Country Show here on Dulwich Road, except when the wind changes and you get a sudden blast of much louder noise.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m just off Railton and can’t hear anything at all.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 3, 2018)

Lots of complaints about dangerous overcrowding on Twitter


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

How about this? Allow Lambeth to put on one weekend commercial festival next year on the proviso that it also directly funds the return of the free fireworks display in the park.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> How about this? Allow Lambeth to put on one weekend commercial festival next year on the proviso that it also directly funds the return of the free fireworks display in the park.



Or funds a free and open to all Country Show. How about both!


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

madolesance said:


> Or funds a free and open to all Country Show. How about both!


I thought my proposal was fanciful but yours is the stuff of mushroom bicyles and candyfloss rocket ships!


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> How about this? Allow Lambeth to put on one weekend commercial festival next year on the proviso that it also directly funds the return of the free fireworks display in the park.



Is a pair of free tickets all it took?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2018)

It's an interesting proposal if you are not a regular park user. But for those of us who use it day in day out, walling the park for four weeks of summer in return for 20 minutes of fireworks does not look like a great trade.



madolesance said:


> Or funds a free and open to all Country Show. How about both!



Given how much Lambeth say is spent at the show, it's not clear why it can't be self financing.

Could the beloved Lambeth Country Show be self-sustaining?


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Is a pair of free tickets all it took?


 I'd like Brockwell Park to have no corporate-owned mega festivals over the summer, but what practical proposals do you have for getting the free firework display back, or is posting up sneery, cheap personal comments the best you can muster?

As a compromise, I could settle for one smaller weekend festival (with less setting up/taking down time) if it meant that we got the fireworks back. The area needs a proper free community event for people to look forward to in November, IMO.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jun 5, 2018)

edit


----------



## wurlycurly (Jun 5, 2018)

Rushy said:


> It's an interesting proposal if you are not a regular park user. But for those of us who use it day in day out, walling the park for four weeks of summer in return for 20 minutes of fireworks does not look like a great trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

wurlycurly said:


> Precisely. It's a preposterous idea. We would be having a completely different discussion if it had rained over the three days, because the ground would have been fucked. Field Day got a very lucky break.


Just to make it clear, I said SMALLER festival. One that wouldn't involve fencing off the park for so long. It's a practical compromise I could accept although I'd rather there be no mega-corp festivals there.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2018)

FB updates: 



> Just heard that primary school kids have been told that they can't hold their sports day in Brockwell Park because Lambeth are concerned about the impact on the park post the festival. Was anyone aware that Lambeth were going to do this? The primary school kids have been having their sports day in Brockwell Park every year up until now.





> Sudbourne primary had to move their sports day to Kennington park which instead of walking they will now have to take public transport.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 11, 2018)

Not sure if there's any where better to put this, but went to Southport Weekender (in London, Saturday only...) in Finsbury park (Not brockwell)

A really really really well executed event. Q to get in 10 mins at peak time, queue for bars properly marshalled and <5 mins. Lots of loos, etc, and, because of the crowd (slightly older house heads) the atmosphere was spot on 

Had whopping fears about a wristband that needed to be charged with cash (basically a token system.but with your wtistband), but even that was relatively painless (tho will reserve full judgement as to how the refunds go back on Tuesday (you have a 48hour window to claim back what you don't need).


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

Brockwell Park latest







Photo feature: Patches of Brockwell Park left damaged after Field Day and Mighty Hoopla Festivals


----------



## aka (Jun 12, 2018)

It'll grow back.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2018)

The patches seem very symmetrical. Presumably they're the footprint of some installation/ stage rather than wear and tear from visitors?

To be fair it does neither look severe not very extensive, I've seen far worse from just foot traffic in wet weather. I'd be very surprised if the Country Show does not cause similar bald patches. Perhaps not a very significant argument to put forward against the event.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 13, 2018)

T & P said:


> The patches seem very symmetrical. Presumably they're the footprint of some installation/ stage rather than wear and tear from visitors?
> 
> To be fair it does neither look severe not very extensive, I've seen far worse from just foot traffic in wet weather. I'd be very surprised if the Country Show does not cause similar bald patches. Perhaps not a very significant argument to put forward against the event.


 If it were a one off perhaps it would not be a significant argument. But as one of a number of recurring annual events I think it has a huge impact on the quality and nature of Brockwell Park. Remember that for each event large areas are first walled off for about 3 to 4 weeks. After the walls are taken down significant areas are rendered perhaps not entirely unusable but not particularly pleasant to use for a good month to six weeks afterwards.

 Is this a park or a venue? According to Lambeth Events Strategy it is now a major events venue. As such it is allowed to host five events of this scale every year including the country show. And unlimited smaller events of less than 20,000 people such as Found and Sunfall


----------



## alex_ (Jun 13, 2018)

Ted Striker said:


> Not sure if there's any where better to put this, but went to Southport Weekender (in London, Saturday only...) in Finsbury park (Not brockwell)
> 
> A really really really well executed event. Q to get in 10 mins at peak time, queue for bars properly marshalled and <5 mins. Lots of loos, etc, and, because of the crowd (slightly older house heads) the atmosphere was spot on
> 
> Had whopping fears about a wristband that needed to be charged with cash (basically a token system.but with your wtistband), but even that was relatively painless (tho will reserve full judgement as to how the refunds go back on Tuesday (you have a 48hour window to claim back what you don't need).



I cashed mine in yesterday, you’ve got another  24 ish hours.

Agreed on all counts, re the event - the average age has got to be mid thirties which makes a huge difference.

Alex


----------



## newbie (Jul 5, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> Just to correct a couple of things on this thread: one of the kids at the public meeting has a show on Reprezent, but the others have nothing to do with it. None of them have had any contact with Lovebox as far as I can tell. From working with similar stations to Reprezent, the vast majority of DJs on shows like this are unpaid.
> 
> It's also worth noting that there were a number of people who criticised the festivals at the meeting, including Peter from FoBP and Rory from Brockwell Tranquility, who didn't declare those connections or interests when speaking. I think if you're going to demand transparency from people on one side of the debate, you should do the same for everyone.
> 
> Both the kids and those opposing the festivals had important points which deserved to be heard. The heckling on both sides was disappointing, but the sheer numbers of the latter group made their behaviour particularly embarrassing in my view, particularly given their parallel argument (which I agree with) that this issue would benefit from more open discussion.


as a postscript I note that Reprezent are currently promoting forthcoming live shows from Lovebox in Gunnerbury Park with exclusive interviews and all the razzmatazz.

I listen to Reprezent now and then and wish them well. I'm pleased a little youth access radio station can tie up with a big festival. But there's a slightly bad taste about lobbying as random members of the public when it later transpires there's somewhat more direct self-interest involved.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2018)

newbie said:


> as a postscript I note that Reprezent are currently promoting forthcoming live shows from Lovebox in Gunnerbury Park with exclusive interviews and all the razzmatazz.
> 
> I listen to Reprezent now and then and wish them well. I'm pleased a little youth access radio station can tie up with a big festival. But there's a slightly bad taste about lobbying as random members of the public when it later transpires there's somewhat more direct self-interest involved.


Yes, it left a sour taste in my mouth too, as did their comments on Buzz at the time which were on a similar theme. I was initially going to give them a fair wedge of cash after the Bowie charity gig I did in Brixton, but they blew that. Besides it turned out they're not a charity either. 

But yes, I'm sure some kids really benefit from working with them and I wish them good luck, but I don't like the cut of their jib.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2018)

Interesting piece here: A walk in the park? Not so easy as festivals take over green spaces


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2018)

The Great Wall of Brockwell is back


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2018)

It's as big and as daunting as the last one


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 16, 2018)

looks slightly lower, still fucking ridiculous though.

This week im going to scope out a good spot to shove under/push through/throw over my booze on the weekend.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2018)

Update: 



> The campaign group Brockwell Tranquility is preparing a legal challenge against Lambeth Councilto try and reduce the number of commercial events that take place in the park.
> 
> Only 10% of the profit made by the Council for these festivals finds its way back to Brockwell Park. Lambeth has no public plan to declare where the remaining 90% of the profit is then spent.
> 
> ...



Brockwell Tranquility planning Judicial Review against Lambeth Council’s policy on major events at Brockwell Park


----------



## pocketbear (Sep 3, 2018)

newbie said:


> as a postscript I note that Reprezent are currently promoting forthcoming live shows from Lovebox in Gunnerbury Park with exclusive interviews and all the razzmatazz.
> 
> I listen to Reprezent now and then and wish them well. I'm pleased a little youth access radio station can tie up with a big festival. But there's a slightly bad taste about lobbying as random members of the public when it later transpires there's somewhat more direct self-interest involved.



Just for clarity's sake, my point was about the teenagers at the public meeting, who were no more "lobbying" than anyone else there: they're local residents with their own views on whether these festivals should go ahead, and I think the way they were treated at the meeting and subsequently was an embarrassment.

On the other hand, I'd agree about the other comments from the guy who's actually employed by Reprezent: he made (as I remember it) a fairly brief interjection at the meeting, and a pretty inaccurate comment under the Buzz article, and clearly should have been a bit more transparent in both cases.

To shift the topic slightly: Lambeth originally promised us a follow-up meeting in September to discuss how everything worked out. Has there been any announcement on when (or if) that's happening?


----------



## newbie (Sep 4, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> Just for clarity's sake, my point was about the teenagers at the public meeting, who were no more "lobbying" than anyone else there: they're local residents with their own views on whether these festivals should go ahead, and I think the way they were treated at the meeting and subsequently was an embarrassment.
> 
> On the other hand, I'd agree about the other comments from the guy who's actually employed by Reprezent: he made (as I remember it) a fairly brief interjection at the meeting, and a pretty inaccurate comment under the Buzz article, and clearly should have been a bit more transparent in both cases.
> 
> To shift the topic slightly: Lambeth originally promised us a follow-up meeting in September to discuss how everything worked out. Has there been any announcement on when (or if) that's happening?


Fair enough.  Lobbying/campaigning/expressing a view... however you characterise it, the fact remains that the only people at the meeting who spoke strongly in favour of LB subsequently turned out to be part of a small organisation, some of whom got a jolly out of it.  Maybe that was coincidental, or maybe the LB/Reprezent connection came about because of the meeting and not beforehand, who knows, it's not a massively important point but it is worth noting in passing.  I'd say the same about an objector emphasising local issues who later turned out to be involved with a rival event elsewhere.

And yes, Lambeth should produce a factual report on both FD and LCS (attendance profiles, environmental impact, crime figures and so on) and there should be a public meeting before any planning for next year begins.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 4, 2018)

An FOI for the minutes of the Field Day de-briefing meeting was submitted back on 6 August. Lambeth should legally reply within 20 working days. They haven't even acknowledged the original request yet


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 4, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> An FOI for the minutes of the Field Day de-briefing meeting was submitted back on 6 August. Lambeth should legally reply within 20 working days. They haven't even acknowledged the original request yet



They're getting quite bad with that kind of thing. I'm still working through a complaint I made in April!


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2018)

Seems cheap to me Field Day and Mighty Hoopla pay Lambeth Council £36,000 after staging festivals at Brockwell Park this summer


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2018)

Fabulous archive pic:


----------



## alex_ (Sep 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Seems cheap to me Field Day and Mighty Hoopla pay Lambeth Council £36,000 after staging festivals at Brockwell Park this summer



What do other councils get paid ?


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2018)

alex_ said:


> What do other councils get paid ?


You'd probably have to take out individual FoI requests to find out, but what do you think of the payment, given the amount of relatively long-term disruption/damage to the park ?


----------



## alex_ (Sep 6, 2018)

editor said:


> You'd probably have to take out individual FoI requests to find out, but what do you think of the payment, given the amount of relatively long-term disruption/damage to the park ?



The damage will come out of the deposit so will be on top of this.

Royal parks cost a lot more https://www.royalparks.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/61150/Major-Events-Rate-Card-2016.pdf

Alex


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2018)

alex_ said:


> The damage will come out of the deposit so will be on top of this.


What deposits? Do you have any references to this?


----------



## alex_ (Sep 6, 2018)

editor said:


> What deposits? Do you have any references to this?



See “grounds deposit” https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-events-guide.pdf

Here is an account from Lambeth of the work taking place Brockwell Park - update on reinstatement of the ground - EventLambeth

Alex


----------



## alcopop (Sep 7, 2018)

alex_ said:


> See “grounds deposit” https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-events-guide.pdf
> 
> Here is an account from Lambeth of the work taking place Brockwell Park - update on reinstatement of the ground - EventLambeth
> 
> Alex


They make it perfectly clear that remedial works are paid for by the event holders.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2018)

alcopop said:


> They make it perfectly clear that remedial works are paid for by the event holders.


So exactly how much was the "deposit" paid upfront?


----------



## pocketbear (Sep 7, 2018)

newbie said:


> the fact remains that the only people at the meeting who spoke strongly in favour of LB subsequently turned out to be part of a small organisation, some of whom got a jolly out of it.



Sorry to keep being pedantic about this, but *one* of the kids at the meeting has an unpaid show on Reprezent; the others have absolutely nothing to do with it. I agree that it's fair enough to note those connections, and that they aren't really a defining issue either way, but I do think that being precise about them is important, given they've been smudged and exaggerated in such unhelpful ways previously. 

Also, in terms of them being the only pro-festival voices: from speaking to them for the Guardian piece linked upthread, it was clear that the response they received had completely put them off engaging with local issues in the future. I wouldn't be surprised if there are other local (young) people who share their views but don't really fancy being shouted down or accused of being stooges.

In terms of that latest Buzz story: as far as I'm aware the PIL is ring-fenced for the parks budget, and calculated separately from the main hire fee for using the park, isn't it? The decision documents for Field Day's event permit list a damage deposit of £15k, the PIL of £36k and then a main hire fee of £240k, which is paid into central Lambeth coffers as far as I can tell. 

Whether that £240k has been paid yet or not, and whether that total amount is proportionate to the damage & disruption caused, is obviously another issue but I'm pretty certain that the total amount payable to Lambeth is (or certainly should be) the £36k PIL plus the £240k hire fee, not just the former.


----------



## alcopop (Sep 7, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> Sorry to keep being pedantic about this, but *one* of the kids at the meeting has an unpaid show on Reprezent; the others have absolutely nothing to do with it. I agree that it's fair enough to note those connections, and that they aren't really a defining issue either way, but I do think that being precise about them is important, given they've been smudged and exaggerated in such unhelpful ways previously.
> 
> Also, in terms of them being the only pro-festival voices: from speaking to them for the Guardian piece linked upthread, it was clear that the response they received had completely put them off engaging with local issues in the future. I wouldn't be surprised if there are other local (young) people who share their views but don't really fancy being shouted down or accused of being stooges.
> 
> ...



The hire fee was £240k?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 7, 2018)

I was impressed with the re-turfing and it was done fairly quickly. Field day seems like a life time away and I don't have much sympathy for 'Brockwell Tranquility.'  It's a shame we can't have something like the Tooting Common Folks & Blues festival. Free, good natured and a great vibe.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 7, 2018)

that Tooting thing was quite good. Shame it ended at 7pm though, a bit odd too considering it was only small and not near(ish) any houses.


----------



## newbie (Sep 7, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> Sorry to keep being pedantic about this, but *one* of the kids at the meeting has an unpaid show on Reprezent; the others have absolutely nothing to do with it. I agree that it's fair enough to note those connections, and that they aren't really a defining issue either way, but I do think that being precise about them is important, given they've been smudged and exaggerated in such unhelpful ways previously.


fair enough, thanks for the clarifications, I didn't know that.


> Also, in terms of them being the only pro-festival voices: from speaking to them for the Guardian piece linked upthread, it was clear that the response they received had completely put them off engaging with local issues in the future. I wouldn't be surprised if there are other local (young) people who share their views but don't really fancy being shouted down or accused of being stooges.



so what response would have been appropriate, iyo?

what Guardian piece?


----------



## pocketbear (Sep 7, 2018)

newbie said:


> so what response would have been appropriate, iyo?



Anything which didn't involve them being repeatedly heckled and booed during the meeting (I distinctly remember hearing someone say "sit down, you silly girl" when one of them was speaking) or subsequently accused on social media of being planted in the audience / paid by Field Day or Lovebox to attend / being stooges in some form or other. I get that people feel strongly about this issue, and rightly so, but the way these kids have been treated is really depressing.



newbie said:


> what Guardian piece?



This one: Field Day festival set to go ahead after organisers, council and locals do battle

On the £240,000 figure: I could have sworn that this was detailed in the decision documents for Field Day's event permit, as published here Decision - Approval of event to be held on Council-owned land – Field Day & The Mighty Hoopla | Lambeth Council but checking it now it says "other fees are commercially sensitive". My strong suspicion is that this has been amended post-publication but I can't be sure.

In checking to make sure I'm not going insane, I've found this thread on Brockwell Tranquility, from the time those docs were published. The first comment under the main post says exactly the same thing: the total amount payable to Lambeth is £300k including the PIL and damage deposit, leaving £250k for the hire fee.

So I'm pretty certain that's the correct figure, even if the official documents confirming it aren't available any more.


----------



## newbie (Sep 8, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> Anything which didn't involve them being repeatedly heckled and booed during the meeting (I distinctly remember hearing someone say "sit down, you silly girl" when one of them was speaking) or subsequently accused on social media of being planted in the audience / paid by Field Day or Lovebox to attend / being stooges in some form or other. I get that people feel strongly about this issue, and rightly so, but the way these kids have been treated is really depressing.



yes, I see what you mean. I remember heckling but not an outrageous "silly girl" comment, just as I remember barely suppressed laughter when people on both sides of the argument passionately claimed that what they wanted was crucial to not only their own mental health but also that of the wider community.  But then I sat with cynics who didn't heckle or boo but also didn't swallow wholesale any worst/best day of my life hyperbole. 

So yes, ok, busted- I was repeating hearsay and spreading tittletattle on this bit of local social media, and my post was not sourced and verified to the standards required of a journalist on  a national newspaper.  I'm sorry to those concerned if my observation upset anyone.  No malice intended, I like Reprezent and have been listening for some years (and posting about it on here), but young or not they must expect to get scrutinised if they intervene in local affairs, particularly if they create the appearance of undeclared self interest.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2019)

The tree is gone 











One of Brockwell Park’s most photographed trees is cut down


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2019)

Some pics and a round up of the summer in the park: 











In photos: Looking back at the summer of 2019 in Brockwell Park, south London


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2019)

The Extinction Rebellion event on Sat was a lovely, laid back and friendly affair
















..but that didn't stop the Friends of Brockwell Park getting in a preemptive moan before the event (which they insisted on embargoing for some daft reason):



> Extinction Rebellion gathering in Brockwell Park a concern, says Friends of Brockwell Park
> 
> The Friends of Brockwell Park (FOBP), the park’s oldest stakeholder charity, is concerned that Extinction Rebellion (XR), a socio-political movement dedicated to environmental protection, has decided to take over Brockwell Park in Lambeth for seven hours (midday to 7pm) this Saturday, 31 August 2019.
> 
> ...


Naturally, every scrap of rubbish was picked up and zero damage was caused to the park.

In photos: Extinction Rebellion Uprising Festival in Brockwell Park, south London, Sat 31st Aug 2019


----------



## eventbrockwell (Sep 3, 2019)

With that attitude it is hardly any wonder that nobody bothers to consult the official Park groups. If there were genuine concerns about the free XR event then this could have been easily dealt with by asking the organisers to provide a health & safety plan / risk assessment. As most people anticipated, the XR event was well managed, engaged a few hundred people, and the grounds were left spotless at the end. The Park groups would do better to encourage, rather than condemn, community use of the Park. Isn't that what they are for? Alternately find a retirement home to spout their pompous blather.


----------



## Not a Vet (Sep 4, 2019)

Some bloke nicked for wanking in the bushes. Claimed to be merely sunbathing...


.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 4, 2019)

Not a Vet said:


> Some bloke nicked for wanking in the bushes. Claimed to be merely sunbathing...
> 
> 
> .


How's the tan coming on?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm hearing that some sort of posh eatery is being planned for Brockwell Park. There's something in the Architectural Journal about it but it's subscription-only. Can anyone access the article (and post it here please)?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 3, 2019)

That'll be the manor house refurb (HLF funded).


----------



## ricbake (Oct 3, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm hearing that some sort of posh eatery is being planned for Brockwell Park. There's something in the Architectural Journal about it but it's subscription-only. Can anyone access the article (and post it here please)?



Lambeth Council is seeking an architect for a £6 million overhaul of its Grade II*-listed Brockwell Hall

The lead consultant will design and deliver a restoration and reconfiguration of the deteriorating former 1813 mansion located at the heart of south London’s Brockwell Park.

The project, planned to complete in 2022, will transform the house and neighbouring Grade II-listed stable block into a hub for exhibitions, community events, weddings, and food and drink. Land Use Consultants and Fielden+Mawson completed a feasibility study for the project in 2015.

In its brief, the council says that, in 2013, it  ‘completed the grant-funded restoration of Brockwell Park’s landscape, heritage and community features and sports and play facilities. Brockwell Hall, the centrepiece of this former parkland estate, however, remains largely underused and unappreciated despite 125 years of public access to and enjoyment of the park.

‘The council has completed a feasibility study of the restoration and reuse of Brockwell Hall and its coach house and stable block, including a review of the business models of Mansions in Parks in London, and market testing with potential commercial operators and community stakeholders. A concept design and business plan has been prepared and an exciting opportunity now exists to transform Brockwell Hall into a venue for weddings, corporate bookings, community meetings and events, school visits, office space and a café.’

Brockwell Hall was built in 2013 (should read 1813), designed by the architect DR Roper for the chandelier manufacturer John Blades, who was also a sheriff of the City of London. The late-Georgian building occupies a prominent hilltop position overlooking the capital.

The hall and its surrounding parkland were purchased by London County Council in the late 19th century and are now a major recreational and cultural attraction for south London.

Since the 1970s, the park has been an important venue for outdoor free festivals including Rock Against Racism and the People’s March For Jobs – hosting acts such as Aswad, Paul Weller, The Damned, The Fall, Stiff Little Fingers, Billy Bragg and The Levellers.

The latest project will restore and repurpose the hall, which is in a poor state of repair and only partially open to the public. A small part of the complex hosts a popular café but the rest of the buildings are given over to offices and a maintenance yard.

The scheme, supported by the National Lottery Heritage Fund, will conserve the buildings and draw attention to their unique history while also opening up new areas to the public. New facilities will include a temporary events space for weddings and other community events, a new café and toilets.

The deadline for applications is 28 October.

*
How to apply*
View the contract notice for more information

*Contact details*

Helen Lee
Lambeth Council
Town Hall
Brixton Hill
London
SW2 1RW

Tel: +44 2079269365
Email: hlee@lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## ricbake (Oct 3, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> That'll be the manor house refurb (HLF funded).


Love Lambeth


----------



## Crispy (Oct 3, 2019)

It's a very under-utilised building for sure. I'm cautiously optimistic.
I have sad suspicion that the new cafe will be quite a bit more pricey than the current one (fEasBIlitY)


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2019)

Crispy said:


> It's a very under-utilised building for sure. I'm cautiously optimistic.
> I have sad suspicion that the new cafe will be quite a bit more pricey than the current one (fEasBIlitY)


Whenever I see the word 'hub,' alarm bells ring.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 3, 2019)

Crispy said:


> It's a very under-utilised building for sure. I'm cautiously optimistic.
> I have sad suspicion that the new cafe will be quite a bit more pricey than the current one (fEasBIlitY)


You can see dollar signs in Lambeth eyes... how they cope with park closing hours (dusk) remains a mystery.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 3, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> You can see dollar signs in Lambeth eyes... how they cope with park closing hours (dusk) remains a mystery.



it’d be a cracking wedding venue


----------



## nick (Oct 3, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> You can see dollar signs in Lambeth eyes... how they cope with park closing hours (dusk) remains a mystery.


also can't see an upmarket restaurant (and "HUB") being too happy about being encased behind the great wall of Brockwell for at least one weekend each summer.


----------



## choochi (Oct 4, 2019)

The Temple, the white building next to the walled garden, is to become a full time yoga studio from this weekend. 


https://www.oyogo.co.uk/oyogo-studio


----------



## ricbake (Oct 4, 2019)

Apparently still awaiting the planning decision - Brockwell Park MAC and Herne Hill Soc not overly impressed
19/02327/LB	 |			  Application for Listed Building Consent for the change of use from D1 to D2 (yoga studio), includes removal of internal partition wall, installation of a door to give internal access to the disabled toilet, and replacement of existing windows bars with non-fixed removal shutters.  (Please note: The reference number for this Listed Building Consent application is 19/02327/LB but there is also an associated application for Full Planning Permission related to these works with reference number: 19/02326/FUL)				  |																	  Brockwell Park, The Garden Temple Dulwich Road London SW2 2YB


*(Objects)*
*Comment submitted date: Fri 30 Aug 2019*
This comment is made on behalf of the Brockwell Park MAC.

We are very concerned about the proposal to display a "shop sign" advertising the yoga classes. As with the proposed alterations to the building, there is no specific detail given. It is not clear what the size or the nature of the sign would be.
We would be opposed to anything of significant size and visual impact. The Garden Temple is set in a sensitive area of the park and is clearly visible from Brockwell Hall. A large sign would have a big effect on the vista and on the surroundings of the Temple, especially if brightly coloured.
Anything that was put up to indicate that there were yoga classes inside would have to be of very modest size and be consistent with the Conservation Management Plan for Brockwell Park, agreed with the Heritage Lottery Fund during the landscape restoration.

*Comment submitted date: Thu 29 Aug 2019*
This comment is made on behalf of the Brockwell Park MAC.

We are concerned that too little detail has been provided in this application about the proposed alterations to the internal layout to enable a judgement to be made as to its suitability for a listed building.

We are opposed to the removal of bars from the Temple, although we would not oppose repainting in "Brockwell Green". The Temple, is a fragile heritage building and prone to attention by vandals. Norwood Lodge, another park building is similar in construction, although not listed, and has suffered significant damage.

There is insufficient detail in the application to judge whether the proposed removable shutters would be suitable for the Temple but we fear that even if the conservation objectives could be met, that the future security of the building would depend upon careful management that could not be guaranteed.

*(Objects)*
*Comment submitted date: Wed 14 Aug 2019*
The planning group of the Herne Hill Society wish to OBJECT to this application and the related application 19/02326/FUL for the following reasons:
1. The applications are defective in making alternative proposals, both with regard to the treatment of the windows and the interior. An application needs to make a clearly identifiable proposal, not a number of differing proposals.
2. With particular regard to the proposal to install removeable shutters, there is a complete absence of detail about the type, materials and appearance of the shutters. There is also no explanation of the management arrangements to ensure that any shutters, when removed, would always be replaced securely.
3. We would support, were a valid application to be made, the replacement of bars with removeable metal grilles, subject to appropriate evidence to show that they would offer no reduced degree of security compared to the current bars and that their appearance would not be inimical to the historic character of the building. Illustration of examples of removeable grilles on historic buildings would assist in this regard.
4. It is not clear whether the reference in documents submitted with the applications to a desire to hang a "shop sign" outside either on the back or the front of the building is actually part of the application. If it is, the proposal is again defective for being phrased in the alternative and again no detail is given of size, materials or appearance.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2019)

Some archive footage from 2002


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2019)

Blimey - police frogmen are searching the lake in Brockwell Park!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Blimey - police frogmen are searching the lake in Brockwell Park!




gosh - I wonder what that's all about?

eta - followed the trail...
Why police were searching Brockwell Park lake this morning


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> gosh - I wonder what that's all about?
> 
> eta - followed the trail...
> Why police were searching Brockwell Park lake this morning


Must have been one hell of an offensive weapon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Must have been one hell of an offensive weapon.



Definitely some kind of fowl play.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> Definitely some kind of fowl play.


Well perhaps they will fin what they’re after.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

T & P said:


> Well perhaps they will fin what they’re after.


It's got to be in that plaice.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

Some pics:



































						In photos: a winter walk around Brockwell park, south London, January 2020
					

Yesterday was a gloriously sunny winter’s afternoon, and what better place to spend it than taking a stroll around Brockwell park… Here’s some photos from our permanbulations:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Geoffers (Jan 30, 2020)

Re-wild Brockwell Park – A Proposal


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

Geoffers said:


> Re-wild Brockwell Park – A Proposal


Is this your proposal? If so, fancy writing about it for Brixton Buzz?


----------



## Geoffers (Jan 30, 2020)

It is! Erm... yeah! Would be interested in feedback from the forum though. I've put this proposal to Green Party members, Friends of Brockwell Park, Councillors and others over the last 9 months and have succeeded in convincing absolutely no one!


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

Geoffers said:


> It is! Erm... yeah! Would be interested in feedback from the forum though. I've put this proposal to Green Party members, Friends of Brockwell Park, Councillors and others over the last 9 months and have succeeded in convincing absolutely no one!


I have to say I'm not sure what reaching "a climactic state of mixed woodland " means though!


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2020)

Latest news Local activist calls for re-wilding of Brockwell Park in response to climate emergency


----------



## alex_ (Feb 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Latest news Local activist calls for re-wilding of Brockwell Park in response to climate emergency



It’s a fucking barking, selfish idea.

brockwell park is 125 acres - farmland costs 7k an acre - buy 125 acres somewhere else ( the UK has 23 million acres of farmland )

don’t take parks away from city dwellers

If we want to rewild bits of land parks in city’s should be at the bottom of the list not the top.

Alex


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 6, 2020)

At the very least you could substantially increase the tree cover though I would have thought, without decreasing the area for people to lounge around on that much, create more wooded areas and so on.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 6, 2020)

Geoffers said:


> It is! Erm... yeah! Would be interested in feedback from the forum though. I've put this proposal to Green Party members, Friends of Brockwell Park, Councillors and others over the last 9 months and have succeeded in convincing absolutely no one!


It’s a fucking stupid idea that would never work


----------



## nick (Feb 7, 2020)

more trees / wooded areas would be nice,  agree.
However, that would make it harder to monetise the space with big festivals etc - so I can't see it happening


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 7, 2020)

In the summer plenty of that space is used by people, they don't just "Stick to the paths"


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2020)

You could probably reforest this bit without inconveniencing many people


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 7, 2020)

Crispy said:


> You could probably reforest this bit without inconveniencing many people
> 
> View attachment 197814


That would massively improve the habitat for muggers and flashers.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 7, 2020)

Ah yeah


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2020)

Plans for Brockwell Park can be seen on:

Thursday 12th March 2:30 – 4:30
Saturday 14th March 11:30 – 14:30 

It's going to be quite swishy. 










						Brockwell Hall Restoration Project – see the plans for Brockwell Hall, Stables and Coach House
					

Brockwell Hall, the 200 year old Grade II listed building that forms the centrepiece of Brockwell Park, is now undergoing a £6m restoration, and members of the public are being invited to check out…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Mar 12, 2020)

There's not much info at the exhibition. It's four quite general A4 sheets with bullet points and one person from Lambeth Capital Projects. There are no drawn plans beyond the one used to get the Heritage funding which is very vague. On the one hand there is not really anything to see which makes it hard to comment. On the other there is hopefully the opportunity to input ideas.

I generally support the idea of a venue at the site but strongly feel it must (and can) be achieved whilst leaving the whole ground floor of the main house entirely accessible at all times to the public. You would still be able to build a truly special venue for 150 in the huge works / stables / courtyard area incorporating a new lightweight glazed single story event building. If retained for the public, I don't think the cafe kitchen and counter need to be in their current position - it wastes possibly the most beautiful room of the house. But if not in there the cafe kitchen and counter should be in an immediately adjacent space with direct access to the ground floor. The ground floor of the house should just a be a comfortable area with sofas chairs and tables available to both cafe customers and non customers. 

I think there is a risk that the designers will want the majesty and dominant views of those ground floor rooms for the event venue and I think that would be a massive mistake. They are too small for large events and park visitors need to be able to own that little bit of grandeur. It would be horrible if park users were confined to wandering around the outside with a new cafe tucked into a less prominent position. The upper rooms could be run / hired in a similar manner to the Herne Hill Station Hall. Management offices could be in the old servant's wing.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

Carboot sale cancelled 



> In the light of the danger posed to people by Coronavirus, longstanding parks charity, the
> Friends of Brockwell Park (FOBP), has decided to cancel its carboot sale, due to be held in
> the Lido Carpark, Brockwell Park, on Sunday 5 April.
> This popular community event has been organised by the Friends between April and
> ...


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 19, 2020)

The lido is currently covered with a massive tent. Very confusing to look at.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

Some photos 
























						In photos: Brockwell Park before the lockdown – trees, blue skies and shadows, March 2020
					

Here’s a series of photos taken on a glorious spring afternoon yesterday – just hours before the Prime Minister declared a nationwide lockdown. Despite the restrictions, local residents…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2020)

Some more pics 



































						Brockwell Park photo feature: dramatic skies and a stunning Spring sunset
					

With social distancing likely to stay in force for many, many weeks, Lambeth’s parks have never been more needed. Here’s some photos from Brockwell Park taken earlier this week when we …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 4, 2020)

Brockwell Park is closed tomorrow


----------



## bimble (Apr 5, 2020)

Does that mean it is closed _for _today or from today do you know? I think this is a big mistake. Is everyone meant to do their daily allotted exercise on the 1m wide pavements instead?


----------



## nagapie (Apr 5, 2020)

And what a punitive little statement from them. No regard for well-being.


----------



## bimble (Apr 5, 2020)

Very much like what the teacher would say at infant school "you've ruined it for everyone else now look what you've done' etc.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 5, 2020)

nagapie said:


> And what a punitive little statement from them. No regard for well-being.



what are they meant to say ?


----------



## nagapie (Apr 5, 2020)

alex_ said:


> what are they meant to say ?


We know that we have a very important role to play in what is a time of great distress for many of our residents. Unfortunately a small minority are making the parks unsafe by collecting in large groups (unconfirmed as out of date pics in press). In order for everyone to continue using the park to maintain their physical and mental health, we will be taking new measures such as signs, tape and redeployed staff to manage crowds and keep everyone safe.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 5, 2020)

nagapie said:


> We know that we have a very important role to play in what is a time of great distress for many of our residents. Unfortunately a small minority are making the parks unsafe by collecting in large groups (unconfirmed as out of date pics in press). In order for everyone to continue using the park to maintain their physical and mental health, we will be taking new measures such as signs, tape and redeployed staff to manage crowds and keep everyone safe.



So they shouldn’t close the parks ?


----------



## nagapie (Apr 5, 2020)

alex_ said:


> So they shouldn’t close the parks ?


They should not. Was I not clear enough?


----------



## bimble (Apr 5, 2020)

Maybe parking wardens could have been redeployed as park rangers, dispersing groups. They know how to handle conflict and the revenue from fines would be of interest to Lambeth. 
Could have had staff on the doors monitoring how many people in at any one time, even issue tickets with time stamps. I think there were options other than just shutting the park.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

bimble said:


> Does that mean it is closed _for _today or from today do you know? I think this is a big mistake. Is everyone meant to do their daily allotted exercise on the 1m wide pavements instead?


I think it's just today because the weather is going to be scorchio.


----------



## bimble (Apr 5, 2020)

editor said:


> I think it's just today because the weather is going to be scorchio.


Maybe. Lambeth in crap communications shocker.









						Love Lambeth
					

Brockwell Park will be closed to the public on April 5 to comply with the national guidelines on social distancing needed fight Covid-19




					love.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## Big Bertha (Apr 5, 2020)

bimble said:


> Maybe parking wardens could have been redeployed as park rangers, dispersing groups. They know how to handle conflict and the revenue from fines would be of interest to Lambeth.
> Could have had staff on the doors monitoring how many people in at any one time, even issue tickets with time stamps. I think there were options other than just shutting the park.


I think parking wardens are better at producing conflict than handling it tbh


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 5, 2020)

nagapie said:


> They should not. Was I not clear enough?



The next step is to ban outdoor exercise totally. That has happened in other places such as South Africa and if people in the UK can’t be responsible then we shall go down that road too. Yesterday saw people sunbathing in parks, BBQs in Hove (two people off to court over that). Today I have just seen some bloke walk past my house, heading for the canal with a paddle board under his arm and a car has gone past with a canoe on the roof.

This is not social distancing and will mean that people die.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 5, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The next step is to ban outdoor exercise totally. That has happened in other places such as South Africa and if people in the UK can’t be responsible then we shall go down that road too. Yesterday saw people sunbathing in parks, BBQs in Hove (two people off to court over that). Today I have just seen some bloke walk past my house, heading for the canal with a paddle board under his arm and a car has gone past with a canoe on the roof.
> 
> This is not social distancing and will mean that people die.


South Africa is a terrible example. Only the rich are able to practise social distancing. Most of the population live in overcrowded, unsanitory conditions and will definitely be forced out to avoid starvation.
The park in question was a model of social distancing when i was there. And as said, other measures could be put in place. 
Parks are not the reason people are dying. As someone posted earlier, her friend is cabin crew flying in from the US with 100s of passengers who aren't even being tested. Why isn't that in the news?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 5, 2020)

nagapie said:


> South Africa is a terrible example. Only the rich are able to practise social distancing. Most of the population live in overcrowded, unsanitory conditions and will definitely be forced out to avoid starvation.
> The park in question was a model of social distancing when i was there. And as said, other measures could be put in place.
> Parks are not the reason people are dying. As someone posted earlier, her friend is cabin crew flying in from the US with 100s of passengers who aren't even being tested. Why isn't that in the news?



The growing anger over flights is very much in the news, google ‘Why is Heathrow open?’

And yeah, people in South Africa are in trouble, they are allowed out to the supermarket (no booze or fags on sale), so they won’t starve until they run out of money, but seeing people here treating it as an extended bank holiday is not going to end this thing.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 5, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The growing anger over flights is very much in the news, google ‘Why is Heathrow open?’
> 
> And yeah, people in South Africa are in trouble, they are allowed out to the supermarket (no booze or fags on sale), so they won’t starve until they run out of money, but seeing people here treating it as an extended bank holiday is not going to end this thing.


Sorry, i meant the public outrage. It seems very much directed at the parks, one would imagine very low risk of transmission, rather than other areas like flights, very high risk of transmission, and lack of good gov response.

South Africans will have already run out of money, most live below the breadline. Without work, they won't just be going to the supermarket. Also their homes won't be providing sanctuary without places to wash hands and with ramshackle dwellings right next to each other.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

Also posted in the Brixton coronavirus thread. If social media is anything to go by, the answer has been a resounding 'yes.' 









						Opinion: Was Lambeth right to close Brockwell Park today (Sun 5th April)?
					

Yesterday, Lambeth Council announced that it was closing Brockwell Park today in response to what it described as  “unacceptable” behaviour from a minority who were “sunbathing or…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Big Bertha (Apr 5, 2020)

The amount of people at the entrance to the park last week was astounding


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> The amount of people at the entrance to the park last week was astounding


I don't get why people hang around the entrance like that. The last time I was there it was fairly quiet but there was still people standing right by the gate making it impossible to pass by with 2m clearance.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 5, 2020)

Solutions that just draw more people out to manage are not very useful. 

I don't know what the alternatives are. If I did I wouldn't be having to go out myself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The next step is to ban outdoor exercise totally. That has happened in other places such as South Africa and if people in the UK can’t be responsible then we shall go down that road too. Yesterday saw people sunbathing in parks, BBQs in Hove (two people off to court over that). Today I have just seen some bloke walk past my house, heading for the canal with a paddle board under his arm and a car has gone past with a canoe on the roof.
> 
> This is not social distancing and will mean that people die.


Summoning people to court for not keeping their distance from others seems poorly thought through.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

Lambeth parks update Lambeth issues update asking residents to ‘Help Us To Keep Your Park Open’


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

Park should reopen tomorrow 








						Brockwell Park set to reopen to the public on Monday 6th April, 2020
					

We’ve just learnt that Brockwell Park is expected to reopen on Monday 6th April 2020, after Sunday’s closure due to ‘unacceptable’ behaviour by some users.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 6, 2020)

From the Guardian website


----------



## ricbake (Apr 8, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> From the Guardian website
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Picked up by More or Less on Radio 4 who extrapolate that by normal standards the park was quiet.
It is still understandable that it was closed as the warmer weather on Sunday could have attracted very many more people and therefore much greater jeopardy ....


----------



## CH1 (Apr 8, 2020)

ricbake said:


> Picked up by More or Less on Radio 4 who extrapolate that by normal standards the park was quiet.
> It is still understandable that it was closed as the warmer weather on Sunday could have attracted very many more people and therefore much greater jeopardy ....


I heard the More or Less piece. I would have said Mr Harford was rather sceptical about closing Brockwell Park - taking into account high density Lambeth living where people often don't have gardens.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

Two park updates









						Lambeth Council reminds park users – ‘No BBQs or Picnics in our Parks’
					

As the weather heats up, Lambeth Council has tweeted an update reminding people that it is not permissible to use their parks for BBQs and picnics, adding, “Don’t be tempted by the suns…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				












						Mighty Hoopla and Wide Awake cancel 2020 Brockwell Park festivals, but pledge to return in 2021
					

Following yesterday’s announcement that the Cross The Tracks festival in Brockwell Park has been cancelled, the Mighty Hoopla have also confirmed that their festival scheduled for June this y…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

Opinion piece here:









						Opinion: ’12 sensible reasons to keep parks open during the Covid-19 crisis’
					

Last Sunday, Lambeth Council sparked off a lively debate when they closed Brockwell Park in response to what they described as “unacceptable” behaviour from a minority who were “sunbathing or in la…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2020)

BMX track has been closed down 
Lambeth blocks off the BMX track in Brockwell Park as coronavirus precaution


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2020)

You can now* only *use the park for a walk or run















						Lambeth: You can now ONLY use Brockwell Park for a ‘walk or run’ – or face a fine
					

New signs have appeared on the taped off benches in Brockwell Park stating that the park can now only be used for your daily walk or run – and absolutely nothing else.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2020)

From FB:



> Bicycle Thieves are operating in Brockwell Park, I just witnessed 2 racing bikes padlocked outside the Lido entrance un-padlocked and stolen in 3-4 seconds, I tried to photograph the incident but missed them. Two 30-ish thin black guys one quite tall. I would suggest that if you take your bikes to the park don't leave them outside the Lido when there is no-one on the desk and no security guys around. Also the speed with which these thieves freed the bikes suggested professionalism and/or feeble padlocks so please make sure your security is up to scratch


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

Some pics 




























Photos from Brockwell Park Brockwell Park, trees and shadows – photo feature, April 2020


----------



## Smick (Apr 28, 2020)

I have just been out to the park this afternoon for my daily permitted exercise. It was absolutely lovely. Very few people there due to the rain we have had today, and every corner turned brought a different smell. The smell of wet grass, different trees and plants.  It has all obviously been in need of rain for some time now.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2020)

Some pics. Almost empty once a bit of rain falls 







































						In photos: Brockwell park and the Walled Garden in the Spring rain
					

We’ve been almost-daily visitors to Brockwell Park since the lockdown started to bite, and we’ve been fortunate to enjoy splendid weather every time. It was a different story yesterday,…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Metroman (May 17, 2020)

Hello all. The ground outside the entrance to the park at Tulse Hill has been marked and lined, which makes me think they are going to change the layout. Anyone know anything about this pleaee?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2020)

Update: Can I sunbathe in the park? Latest official advice on Lambeth parks, Sun 17th May 2020


----------



## editor (May 17, 2020)

Metroman said:


> Hello all. The ground outside the entrance to the park at Tulse Hill has been marked and lined, which makes me think they are going to change the layout. Anyone know anything about this pleaee?


It's not this, is it?


----------



## Metroman (May 19, 2020)

Oh yeah must be. For a horrible moment I thought the council were going to redesign the entrance, like they did at the Herne Hill end and we woukd loose more of the park!


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2020)

Some recent park pics:


































						Photo feature: 40 photos of Brockwell Park taken during May 2020
					

Over 70 days of lockdown has resulted in us visiting Brockwell Park more or less every day, and it’s been fascinating seeing the trees and flowers burst into bloom and watching the park slowl…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## alex_ (Jun 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Some recent park pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great use of shadows


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2020)

Council update:

*Brockwell Park Latest – June 2020*
Brockwell Park continues to be busier than ever as the government’s new regulations permit socialising in parks and the park continues to be enjoyed by the whole community.  The vast majority of park users continue to use the park safely and considerately, keeping to social distancing guidelines and helping reduce the spread of Covid-19.

Increased park use is causing a lot of litter to build up in the park and whilst we are providing more bins, in line with the general policy when the weather improves we would strongly recommend tat people take their litter with them where possible.  Park officials have met with local fast food teams about providing messages on the wrappers and containers to reinforce this message and we hope to get some more signage up to support this.

Toilets by the hall and then later by the BMX track are set to reopen soon. Lambeth parks staff are working out the safest way to do this in order to minimise the risk of transmitting Covid-19. This will include examining a rigorous cleaning schedule and having guidance by the toilets on appropriate use. This is an important step as with so many private facilities remaining closed and so much socialising taking place in parks there is an increased demand for the facilities.

There have been a lot of concerns  raised about the possible use of BBQs in the park. All BBQs and fires are strictly prohibited. Public Protection teams from Lambeth are monitoring the park and the police do monitor park use and can and will fine people for such behaviour. If you see any unlawful BBQs please report them here  as this enables the authorities to target enforcement onto problem hotspots (no pun intended!)

The Lambeth Country Show and the Mighty Hoopla/Across the Tracks festival, along with other commercial events, are cancelled this year. This will mean a drop in revenue to the park. The impact of this on the parks investment programme going forward will need to be assessed and more details will be released about the implications of that in due course. However, I am very pleased to announce that there will be no change to all of the standard operations and maintenance in the park for the rest year. We will try and make things carry on as normal in spite of the ongoing Covid-19 crisis.

Finally work on plans for the refurbishment of Brockwell Hall are still going on. Current designs preserve current attractions such as the cafe in place. Work is underway about how further rounds of public engagement can be undertaken with exhibition of the plan and consultations done remotely.









						Brockwell Park Latest – June 2020
					

Brockwell Park continues to be busier than ever as the government’s new regulations permit socialising in parks and the park continues to be enjoyed by the whole community.  The vast majority…




					thurlowparklabour.org


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 4, 2020)

will this 'drop in revenue to the park' mean an entrance fee for The Lambeth Country Show next year? probably.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> will this 'drop in revenue to the park' mean an entrance fee for The Lambeth Country Show next year? probably.


It's been coming a long, long time....


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 4, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> will this 'drop in revenue to the park' mean an entrance fee for The Lambeth Country Show next year? probably.


that was my first thought as well


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2020)

I was supposed to be DJing at the festival there yesterday  😭 

Anyway, I took a walk around and it was wonderfully empty. It's the most I've enjoyed a walk there for ages. 





























						After the rain: a deserted Brockwell Park following a stormy day of thunderstorms – in photos
					

After a day of heavy showers followed by a window-rattling early evening thunderstorm, Brockwell Park was pretty much washed out and completely empty when we visited yesterday. With just a handful …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Big Bertha (Jun 7, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> will this 'drop in revenue to the park' mean an entrance fee for The Lambeth Country Show next year? probably.


I suppose they have to get money from somewhere


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 11, 2020)

Here's some interesting stuff on the proposed works to be done on Brockwell Hall, circulated by Friends of Brockwell Park.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Here's some interesting stuff on the proposed works to be done on Brockwell Hall, circulated by Friends of Brockwell Park.


Can you give a quick summary?


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 12, 2020)

editor said:


> I was supposed to be DJing at the festival there yesterday  😭
> 
> Anyway, I took a walk around and it was wonderfully empty. It's the most I've enjoyed a walk there for ages.
> 
> ...


Not to sound selfish, it's utterly wonderful when there's not a lot of people there.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Not to sound selfish, it's utterly wonderful when there's not a lot of people there.
> Thanks for the pics.


It was the same yesterday. I'm not a fan of the park when it's rammed full of people and there's a puffing flotilla of joggers sweating by every 20 seconds, so it's lovely to enjoy some space and quiet.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 12, 2020)

Very quiet today as well.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> View attachment 217346
> Very quiet today as well.


It's going to be rammed tomorrow!


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2020)

I got soaked!









						Dancing in the rain – a sudden rain storm in Brockwell Park, south London
					

Brockwell Park was hit by a sudden rain storm yesterday, with a deluge soaking picnickers and people caught out in the open.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2020)

Meadow photos 


























						In photos: the calming beauty of Brockwell Park’s wildflower meadow
					

Perhaps our favourite spot in our favourite south London park is the wildflower meadow in Brockwell Park – a wonderful new space designed to boost biodiversity and house local species of gras…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2020)

Brockwell Park pics 




























						Brockwell Park in summer – 25 photos of sun, shade, trees and a lost shopping trolley, July 2020
					

We’re still visiting Brockwell Park several times every week, and here’s a selection of photos taken over the past few weeks. We hope you like them.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2020)

Community clean up this Sunday 









						Help clean up Brockwell Park this Sunday with a community litter pick, Sunday, 26th July 2020
					

Locals have noticed that the ongoing lockdown has exacerbated the litter situation in Brockwell Park, with bins regularly overflowing and litter being discarded all over the park.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

Brockwell Hall update: Brockwell Hall Restoration Project issues update about plans for the building


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Brockwell Hall update: Brockwell Hall Restoration Project issues update about plans for the building


Thanks for posting the update, though the possibility of moving the cafe out of the main building is no longer on the table.

I took part in the consultations in February and March and was quite heartened by how closely the design team was listening to input. I was one of several people who felt that putting the cafe within the walled stable yard was the wrong solution. The site demands maximum use be made of the grandest spaces and the excellent views.

The latest proposal keeps the cafe dining room in the main building, but moves it to the Picture Room, on the opposite side of the entrance hall. This allows the kitchen and toilets to be in the service wing, thereby freeing up all of the principal rooms on the ground floor in a way consistent with the original logic and architecture of the building. 

I'll be interested to see how this is detailed in the planning application.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Community clean up this Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant to go along to that but forgot to set my alarm!


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> I meant to go along to that but forgot to set my alarm!


There's one next week. I'll post the details on Buzz tomorrow.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 27, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> Thanks for posting the update, though the possibility of moving the cafe out of the main building is no longer on the table.
> 
> I took part in the consultations in February and March and was quite heartened by how closely the design team was listening to input. I was one of several people who felt that putting the cafe within the walled stable yard was the wrong solution. The site demands maximum use be made of the grandest spaces and the excellent views.
> 
> ...


Are there any drawings showing the latest proposal (post consult)? I was also pretty heartened by how much they appeared to be listening to feedback - though there were not many folk there so it was almost one on one. What they have described with the cafe sounds like pretty much what I suggested too so that's great! I felt quite strongly that park visitors needed to be able to feel ownership of the grand ground floor rooms - combined cafe and non cafe sitting space. The house musn't be somewhere people get to wander around admiring it from outside and then shunted into a cafe in the corner. As long as access to the main ground floor rooms was available, public access to the rest of the building could be pretty limited and used for the events.


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Jul 27, 2020)

I would be more concerned for the cafe if it was any good. It should be an amazing community resource. What it is right now is simply a terrible place to eat.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

RushcroftRoader said:


> I would be more concerned for the cafe if it was any good. It should be an amazing community resource. What it is right now is simply a terrible place to eat.


I wouldn't call it "terrible," but more basic and cheap - and it could use some improvement - but I'd hate it to get the Brixton Village treatment and go all upmarket.

 It must be a tough place to trade though, given the uncertainty of the weather potentially affecting the footfall every day.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 27, 2020)

RushcroftRoader said:


> I would be more concerned for the cafe if it was any good. It should be an amazing community resource. What it is right now is simply a terrible place to eat.


A cafe rather than The cafe, necessarily . It would be a real shame not to have one.
The incumbents certainly don't make a lot of effort. But I am occasionally drawn to their dirty lasagna and chips.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2020)

Another litter pick this Sunday









						Join the Brockwell Park community litter pick, this Sunday, 2nd August 2020
					

After the success of the first community litter pick last week, clean-up volunteers will be back in action in Brockwell Park this Sunday, meeting at the Brockwell Clock Tower at 11am.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Aug 3, 2020)

Rushy said:


> A cafe rather than The cafe, necessarily . It would be a real shame not to have one.
> The incumbents certainly don't make a lot of effort. But I am occasionally drawn to their dirty lasagna and chips.



If it was run well, it could be brilliant. It would be so popular that it could employ someone to pick up litter around the park during the summer. Also, the current cafe has a monopoly for Brockwell Park, meaning it was impossible, for example, to restore the bowling green with a coffee shack in one of those sheds, as a community asset.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2020)

RushcroftRoader said:


> If it was run well, it could be brilliant. It would be so popular that it could employ someone to pick up litter around the park during the summer. Also, the current cafe has a monopoly for Brockwell Park, meaning it was impossible, for example, to restore the bowling green with a coffee shack in one of those sheds, as a community asset.


The Bowling Green is in a terrible state these days.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 3, 2020)

RushcroftRoader said:


> If it was run well, it could be brilliant. It would be so popular that it could employ someone to pick up litter around the park during the summer. Also, the current cafe has a monopoly for Brockwell Park, meaning it was impossible, for example, to restore the bowling green with a coffee shack in one of those sheds, as a community asset.


You are right - it certainly does not deserve a monopoly.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 3, 2020)

RushcroftRoader said:


> If it was run well, it could be brilliant. It would be so popular that it could employ someone to pick up litter around the park during the summer. Also, the current cafe has a monopoly for Brockwell Park, meaning it was impossible, for example, to restore the bowling green with a coffee shack in one of those sheds, as a community asset.


Be careful what you ask for. Have a look at the cafes in Dulwich Park and Peckham Rye, and ask yourself if that's really what you want rather than an old-fashioned Italian run park caff that is reasonably affordable.


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Aug 3, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Be careful what you ask for. Have a look at the cafes in Dulwich Park and Peckham Rye, and ask yourself if that's really what you want rather than an old-fashioned Italian run park caff that is reasonably affordable.


I completely udnerstand your point. But honestly think you can have a great, affordable cafe doing fantastic food without it charging a fortune. I have my personal view about the Brockwell Park cafe, but it should be packed all of the time if it was good. If it was more popular, it would also cut down on the massive amount of packaging and food waste that is currently generated by people bringing food into the park from outside.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2020)

RushcroftRoader said:


> I completely udnerstand your point. But honestly think you can have a great, affordable cafe doing fantastic food without it charging a fortune. I have my personal view about the Brockwell Park cafe, but it should be packed all of the time if it was good. If it was more popular, it would also cut down on the massive amount of packaging and food waste that is currently generated by people bringing food into the park from outside.


I'm right there with you, but I suspect a lot of people would still prefer to bring in their pizzas from Herne Hill, or - as I've seen a lot of recently - having Deliveroo riders bring it to their picnic spot!


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 3, 2020)

The House contract also means the one o’clock club had issues selling healthier food


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 3, 2020)

RushcroftRoader said:


> I completely udnerstand your point. But honestly think you can have a great, affordable cafe doing fantastic food without it charging a fortune. I have my personal view about the Brockwell Park cafe, but it should be packed all of the time if it was good. If it was more popular, it would also cut down on the massive amount of packaging and food waste that is currently generated by people bringing food into the park from outside.


I'm sure you can but that's not what happens in real life. In reality the council see the opportunity to make some money, set the rents high, it's a monopoly and voila.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 3, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I'm sure you can but that's not what happens in real life. In reality the council see the opportunity to make some money, set the rents high, it's a monopoly and voila.


I could be mistaken but IIRC the council tenders that site to the highest bidder periodically. Maybe every 5-10yrs? I seem to recall seeing it done, possibly twice. I remember thinking last time that we must surely be in for a new cafe.


----------



## John Schofield (Aug 8, 2020)

Brockwell Park stabbing: Section 60 was put in place after police shared fears of 'rising violence' at the weekend - Southwark News
					

The teenager was attacked in the middle of the afternoon - at 2.21pm - on July 30.




					www.southwarknews.co.uk
				




Wasn't aware of this incident, or that violence was rising generally.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2020)

Latest: Friends of Brockwell Park issue statement showing concern over Extinction Rebellion campsite being set up in the park


----------



## scmw (Sep 1, 2020)

Am very interested to see if they leave any mess or damage behind. Hopefully someone can publicise how they leave the park, whether as a positive or a negative. 

If there are 200 of them, they could easily spend a few hours each and do a full deep clean of the whole park or some other form of volunteering as an apology.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 1, 2020)

XR have had authorisation for use of Brockwell?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2020)

scmw said:


> Am very interested to see if they leave any mess or damage behind. Hopefully someone can publicise how they leave the park, whether as a positive or a negative.
> 
> If there are 200 of them, they could easily spend a few hours each and do a full deep clean of the whole park or some other form of volunteering as an apology.


It'll be absolutely nothing compared to the mess that often gets left behind after Lambeth's big commercial events in the park.


----------



## Kev424242 (Sep 1, 2020)

The XR campers left Vauxhall Pleasuere Gardens in spotless condition after their stay last October. The grass was a bit knackered due to the inclement weather, but that recovered obviously. On the last day XR campers helped The Friends Of VPG  with some planting/seeding work. The Friends issued a statement complimenting XR after they left.


----------



## scmw (Sep 1, 2020)

That is really good to hear. The only reason I mention it is that I drive past an environmental camp/HS2 protest on the way to work and they regularly leave rubbish and crap everywhere unfortunately.

The bigger issue is the comment on the ecologically sensitive nature of the park that they are camping in. I have not idea if this is a bit of a red herring but unfortunate if not.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 1, 2020)

Statement from Lambeth..









						Love Lambeth
					

Lambeth Council responds to occupancy of Brockwell Park by Extinction Rebellion.




					love.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2020)

ricbake said:


> Statement from Lambeth..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just been to the park. It's small, very tidy and so tucked out of view it took me ages to find it.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 1, 2020)

editor said:


> I've just been to the park. It's small, very tidy and so tucked out of view it took me ages to find it.



This is hardly "get the hell out of there!"  -  they must have garnered some respect from the way behaved in Vauxhall...

_“While they currently occupy Brockwell Park without authorisation, the council calls on Extinction Rebellion to do what Lambeth residents manage to do perfectly well: respect our green spaces, comply with the byelaws and avoid the risk of transmission of Covid-19 in our borough.” _​


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Photos from the XR camp in Brockwell Park 

























						In photos: Extinction Rebellion camp in Brockwell Park, south London
					

Yesterday, we ran a piece from the Friends of Brockwell Park (FOBP) berating the Extinction Rebellion camp that had sprung up in the park, so we went along to take a look for ourselves. Here’…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## TopCat (Sep 2, 2020)

I was in the park yesterday and saw no sign of them.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I was in the park yesterday and saw no sign of them.


Took me 20 minutes to find them. The over the top response by the Friends of Brockwell Park has done them no favours at all.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Here's the directions to the approx location of the site (I've just added this to the piece too)









						Brixton Tube Booking Hall to Brixton
					






					www.google.com


----------



## TopCat (Sep 2, 2020)

scmw said:


> Am very interested to see if they leave any mess or damage behind. Hopefully someone can publicise how they leave the park, whether as a positive or a negative.
> 
> If there are 200 of them, they could easily spend a few hours each and do a full deep clean of the whole park or some other form of volunteering as an apology.


Why should they apologise?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Park update. Small tents = bad. Trucks driving over the grass and big fences = OK, it seems. 



















						Meanwhile in Brockwell Park, large fences are once again going up, Sept 2020
					

There’s been a fair bit of local controversy about Extinction Rebellion setting up a small camp in Brockwell Park, with both the Friends of Brockwell Park (FoBP) and Lambeth Council registeri…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## scmw (Sep 2, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Why should they apologise?


It sounded like they were going to trash the place and was a huge camp so I agree my suggestion was unnecessary. I don't really buy the argument that the tents will cause significant ecological damage so am okay with this as long as they leave no trace.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2020)

The endless torrent of hate-filled, NIMBY comments about the Brockwell camp on Brixton Buzz - and in particular on the increasingly far right Memories of Brixton & Stockwell FB group - really make for some depressing reading.  









						In photos: Extinction Rebellion camp in Brockwell Park, south London
					

Yesterday, we ran a piece from the Friends of Brockwell Park (FOBP) berating the Extinction Rebellion camp that had sprung up in the park, so we went along to take a look for ourselves. Here’…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 3, 2020)

editor said:


> The endless torrent of hate-filled, NIMBY comments about the Brockwell camp on Brixton Buzz - and in particular on the increasingly far right Memories of Brixton & Stockwell FB group - really make for some depressing reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The posts on the buzz article feature a lot of name calling from both sides of the fence, I saw a post on social media today where XR were quite open about renouncing socialism and being “_beyond politics“_ which makes makes the left/right thing a bit redundant.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> The posts on the buzz article feature a lot of name calling from both sides of the fence, I saw a post on social media today where XR were quite open about renouncing socialism and being “_beyond politics“_ which makes makes the left/right thing a bit redundant.


There's only one side calling the others 'disgusting animals' animals, mind. It sounds like some of the right wing bigots on the Friends of Brixton & Stockwell FB group who are calling for water cannons and rattling out all the ancient 'unwashed/unemployed' put-downs.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> The posts on the buzz article feature a lot of name calling from both sides of the fence, I saw a post on social media today where XR were quite open about renouncing socialism and being “_beyond politics“_ which makes makes the left/right thing a bit redundant.



I covered the previous XR protests on the XR thread









						Extinction Rebellion
					

This initiative from Rising Up appears to be gathering support nationally and internationally and could snowball into something as big or bigger than the Occupy Movement........Hopefully with better outcomes. Seems to have captured some of the feeling of the moment after the latest IPCC...




					www.urban75.net
				




From my photo reporting there are different factions within XR.

I do find the "beyond politics" slogan disturbing. I was hoping it would have gone. XR scotland were turning up at demos with banners equating capitalism as cause of climate change. A Green internationist message I found much better than Beyond Politics.

The Beyond politics is of course very political. Hallam is from the Beyond politics side and he has also dabbled in Green Nationalism - trying to get onside those who voted Brexit. Anti immigration views are prevalent in this part of XR.

I would say that most XR people Ive talked to on the demos ( from outside London) are green internationalists. Pro immigration and anti racist. Left leaning.

Hallam was / is big voice as he was founder of XR. Taking XR ideology at face value and its anti democractic.

Idea was to use non violent mass protest to bring country to a halt. Force the government to enact Climate Emergency. Set up un elected Citizens Assembly drawn by lot. They would be presented with expert advice to reduce carbon use. They would replace elected democratic government.

This would be a form of Green dictatorship to bring about Green economy.

When the Hallam faction of XR go on about Beyond Politics they are saying the would deal with any national government. They dont care if its left or right wing, democratic or not as long as it brings in a state of Climate Emergency.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2020)

Reading the comments it does look like camping in that part of the park was a mistake. 

Ive read a few comments on FB like this one:



Points out that some local XR reps were against using the park

That the tents are in sensitive area. 

The FB comment is sympathetic and not right wing NIMBY.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2020)

editor said:


> The endless torrent of hate-filled, NIMBY comments about the Brockwell camp on Brixton Buzz - and in particular on the increasingly far right Memories of Brixton & Stockwell FB group - really make for some depressing reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the comments.

What i find interesting is how some people have come out of the woodwork to make in your face nasty comments. 

XR early protests got a lot of sympathy. 

Now its even number who are against and for. 

Im afraid XR have a number of problems now. 

The pandemic is number one issue for a lot of people. Which is completely understandable. Economic recession/ Job losses/ are looming for a lot of people.

Media gave XR a lot of publicity as there well organised dramatic protests were novel. They arent any longer. 

Police have wised up. They are now ready for XR. The element of surprise has gone. 

Its difficult imo to get message across of climate emergency. when a lot of people due to pandemic are facing an uncertain economic future. How does this fit with XR campaign? Lots of air industry workers are going to lose jobs. With little chance of getting a new one. Is this the future in move to zero carbon future? Less air travel is good but not at expense of no alternative work.


----------



## Not a Vet (Sep 6, 2020)

Huge numbers of TSG officers in the park now. Saw at least 12 vans on Norwood road. Presumably they are wanting to clear the camp but I’m speculating


----------



## Winot (Sep 6, 2020)

Not a Vet said:


> Huge numbers of TSG officers in the park now. Saw at least 12 vans on Norwood road. Presumably they are wanting to clear the camp but I’m speculating



The vans which are ‘parked’ at the Herne Hill entrance have their engines idling, which seems particularly trolling.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2020)

Lambeth update Lambeth Council Cabinet to consider changes to Events Strategy with the aim of making the Country Show at Brockwell Park ‘more sustainable’


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2020)

More pics from the XR camp which leaves today. The resulting anger from right wing posters across social media has been quite depressing.


























						In photos: another look at the controversial Extinction Rebellion camp in Brockwell Park, south London
					

Our first feature on the Extinction Rebellion (XR) camp in Brockwell Park polarised opinions wildly, with nearly 70 comments offering support or condemnation for the temporary campsite. It also cau…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## nick (Sep 7, 2020)

Judging solely on the photos above:
I have rarely seen such a tidy camp site.
Wouldn't be surprised if the place has less litter after they leave than was the case before they arrived


----------



## Rushy (Sep 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth update Lambeth Council Cabinet to consider changes to Events Strategy with the aim of making the Country Show at Brockwell Park ‘more sustainable’


It mentions a consultation between March and May this year. I think this is the first I've heard of it. Anyone know anything about it? Tricky Skills ?


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2020)

OMG! Photos from Brockwell Park 
















						In photos: the aftermath of the Brockwell Park Extinction Rebellion camp
					

A week after the Extinction Rebellion campaigners had moved on from their controversial Brockwell Park camp, we took a look to see how the site now looked.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## nick (Sep 13, 2020)

Those hippy bastards and their tidiness  <shakes fist at the sky>


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks like the Bowling Green wont be coming back any time soon then.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2020)

Brockwell last week 



























						Brockwell Park: photos, crowds, the demise of the Bowling Green and the new Rule Of Six Covid-19 restrictions
					

On Monday 14th Sept, the government introduced its new ‘Rule Of Six’ restrictions, which means that social gatherings of more than six people – indoors or outdoors – are now…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 19, 2020)

editor said:


> OMG! Photos from Brockwell Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Littered with the tiny corpses of dead cygnets. SO SAD!


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2020)

Makes for an interesting comparison with the scene at the XR camp a week later... 





























						The crop circles of Brockwell Park (after the funfair has gone) – a series of abstract photos
					

A week after the funfair had left town, Brockwell Park is peppered with strange shapes, with ghostly outlines in the grass reminding people where the rides once were.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

Photo exhibition
















						‘Beers and Roses’ – Brockwell Park photo exhibition raises money for foodbank
					

Local photographer Jonny Hughes spent the summer documenting Brockwell Park during lockdown, including the amazing flowers in the walled garden and people using the park for their wellbeing.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2020)

Some pics 
























						In photos: Brockwell Park in the December sunshine
					

It was great to see a bit of sunshine after some thoroughly miserable weather this week. We hotfooted it up to Brockwell park to capture some pics and soak up some much needed rays. here’s wh…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2020)

More pics

















Shadows, a low sun and an empty fairground: Brockwell Park, Dec 2020


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2020)

Christmas Day in Brockwell park 

























						In photos: Brockwell park on a sunny but freezing Christmas Day 2020
					

Christmas Day dawned bright and sunny yesterday, and we took a walk around the park to make the most of the weather – although it was chuffing freezing! Here’s some photos:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## zora (Dec 26, 2020)

Great pics!


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2020)

In photos: the curious trinket-bedecked tree of Brockwell Park, Dec 2020
					

We came across this curious tree in Brockwell Park earlier this week, and thought we’d share these photos with you. We can’t work out of it’s lost property or some oddball art pie…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 28, 2020)

editor said:


> In photos: the curious trinket-bedecked tree of Brockwell Park, Dec 2020
> 
> 
> We came across this curious tree in Brockwell Park earlier this week, and thought we’d share these photos with you. We can’t work out of it’s lost property or some oddball art pie…
> ...



you get this a lot around places like Avebury or Kennet Long Barrow where neo pagans leave gifts for ‘the ancestors’


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2020)

Park for sale Lambeth Council looking for commercial partner to run 50 events per year at Brockwell Park including private hire option 

And in better news: New COVID-19 asymptomatic testing site coming to Brockwell Park


----------



## alex_ (Dec 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Park for sale Lambeth Council looking for commercial partner to run 50 events per year at Brockwell Park including private hire option
> 
> And in better news: New COVID-19 asymptomatic testing site coming to Brockwell Park



does the 50 days include setup and take down ?


----------



## Rushy (Dec 29, 2020)

alex_ said:


> does the 50 days include setup and take down ?



Seems to be over a period of 112 days.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 29, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Seems to be over a period of 112 days.
> 
> View attachment 246004



Saturday 6th November “Christmas peak” ???

Are they looking for a winterville type event


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2021)

Some seasonal pics! 














						In photos: the leafless trees of Brockwell Park, January 2021
					

With yet another lockdown in progress, parks continue to provide an essential lifeline for walking and taking in some fresh air. Even in the deepest chills of winter, there’s still a beauty t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Jan 6, 2021)

Well those photos weren't taken this afternoon. It was utterly rammed!


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2021)

Some pics from yesterday

























						Brockwell Park winter sun, shadows and crowds, Sat 9th Jan 2021
					

Yesterday’s sunshine saw hundreds of people taking to Brockwell Park for some fresh air, despite the near-zero temperatures. Here’s twenty photos:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				






















						In photos: Police arrest anti lockdown protestors in Brockwell Park, Sat 9th Jan 2021
					

Police made a handful of arrests in Brixton this afternoon as anti lockdown protestors arrived in the locality displaying behaviour that was a mixture of bizarre and offensive. Having initially gat…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## alex_ (Jan 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Some pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In favour of Johnson but against lockdown ? Lambeth young tories no doubt.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2021)

Very busy today...


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2021)

Snow!













						See the many snowmen of Brockwell Park in 45 photos
					

Today’s rare snowfall in south London brought the crowds to Brockwell Park, with many visitors electing to construct their own snowmen – with variable results. We documented as many sno…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2021)

Snow pics 



















						Brixton snow scenes: sledges, Brockwell Park, Windrush Square, a top hat and a lone artist
					

It wasn’t up there with the Beast Of The East, but there was certainly enough snow on the ground to send people flocking to Brockwell Park yesterday. Snowmen could be seen sprouting up all ov…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2021)

Brockwell Park news Crowdfunder launched for Brockwell Park oak tree sculpture memorial carving


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Brockwell Park news Crowdfunder launched for Brockwell Park oak tree sculpture memorial carving


Like the one in Ruskin Park.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2021)

Some pics
























						In photos: a nippy afternoon in Brockwell park and a walk around its walled garden
					

We were out and about last weekend when the temperatures were still hovering around the freezing mark. Here’s some photos from our walk around Brockwell Park:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 18, 2021)

At the risk of sounding highly ignorant, where is this walled garden in Brockwell Park?!


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 18, 2021)

By the ponds / temple.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> At the risk of sounding highly ignorant, where is this walled garden in Brockwell Park?!


Right here 








						Brockwell Park Walled Garden · Brockwell Park Gardens, London SE24 9BN
					

★★★★★ · Garden




					goo.gl


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 18, 2021)

Right here:



			ReedDesign - Panoramas - The Walled Garden in Brockwell Park


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> Right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ReedDesign - Panoramas - The Walled Garden in Brockwell Park


Oooh! Snazzy!


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2021)

I didn't enjoy the park today.  It was packed. The paths were full of groups of people who were quite happy to hog the entire width of the pavement so I ended up glopping my way through the mud to avoid them.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 20, 2021)

editor said:


> I didn't enjoy the park today.  It was packed. The paths were full of groups of people who were quite happy to hog the entire width of the pavement so I ended up glopping my way through the mud to avoid them.


I've stopped walking in the parks for this reason. I go to my nearest Low Traffic Neighborhood and wander around looking at all the different types of houses now.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 27, 2021)

does anyone know why there is a 'polio awareness' in crocus' on the grass bank by the old bowling green?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 27, 2021)

organicpanda said:


> does anyone know why there is a 'polio awareness' in crocus' on the grass bank by the old bowling green?


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 27, 2021)

Rushy said:


>



cheers


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2021)

Busy scenes on Saturday 














						Big crowds in Brockwell Park over a warm February weekend
					

It may have been the end of February, but an unseasonal warm spell sent the crowds into Brockwell Park to soak up the sun. Here’s some photos taken on Saturday.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2021)

Park pics 














						In Photos: A misty, damp dusk in Brockwell Park, south London
					

We’re looking forward to spending long afternoons and early evenings in Brockwell Park with friends when it becomes a legal option in in 24 days time. In the meantime, here’s a set of p…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's a bloke in red trousers talking about the park.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2021)

Brockwell Park property news






Sold! The tiny flat inside a tree trunk in Brockwell Park, south London


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2021)

This was fun 














						Brockwell Park vs Covid – pop art installation in the park
					

We loved this art installation inside Brockwell Park yesterday. Based on the iconic work by Roy Lichtenstein,  passers-by were invited to add their name to the piece which celebrates the long battl…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

Dexterity in action 














						In photos: the delicately balanced booze bottles in Brockwell Park bins
					

With the lockdown rules being relaxed to permit outdoor gatherings of up to six people or two households, the booze returned to Brockwell Park en masse on the weekend. The vast amount of cans and b…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

Eggy fun this weekend









						Join Extinction Rebellion’s free Egg Spotting Safari in Brockwell Park this weekend, 3rd-5th April 2021
					

To be honest, we’ll be happy just sitting down and supping some beers in the sun, but if you ‘d like a bit of adventure thrown into your day in the park, Extinction Rebellion are hostin…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2021)

Lively weather in the park yesterday! 





























						In photos: Dramatic skies and April snow flurries in Brockwell Park
					

There was certainly no shortage of weather happening in Brockwell Park yesterday afternoon, with dramatic dark skies and snow flurries. Here’s some photos we captured on our walk through the …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 7, 2021)

The covid testing centre is almost gone.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2021)

The park with is surprisingly quiet today. Given the weather, I thought it would be packed!


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 16, 2021)

everyones in the pub (garden)!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 16, 2021)

Is that Portaloos i can see in the top right hand corner?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 16, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is that Portaloos i can see in the top right hand corner?


Yes, for the surge testing centre I think.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2021)

Dancing in the park












In photos: Capoeira and Morris Dancing in the sunshine at Brockwell Park, south London


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 23, 2021)

Portaloos have been put on Clapham Common, any spotted in Brockwell Park?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

Some more park pics 




















						Brockwell Park in the glorious early summer sunshine – in photos
					

The weather has been sensationally good recently, and we headed off to Brockwell park to soak up some rays. Here’s a few photos we took on our walk:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 4, 2021)

in other news it would appear there are at least three turtles/terrapins? in the ponds


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 4, 2021)

We have seen those chaps before. They definitely like the sunshine. There are some in the pond in Tooting Common too.


organicpanda said:


> in other news it would appear there are at least three turtles/terrapins? in the ponds
> View attachment 271824


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2021)

A 20 year old was stabbed in the park yesterday









						Man stabbed in Brockwell Park - Southwark News
					

The victim has been discharged from hospital




					www.southwarknews.co.uk


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 5, 2021)

editor said:


> A 20 year old was stabbed in the park yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yesterday.  Wednesday night.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2021)

Cinema coming









						The Luna Cinema to screen films in Brockwell Park in July 2021
					

The Luna Cinema will be using Brockwell Park as one of its new venues for a summer season of film screenings, with the accompanying Luna Bar dispensing a full selection of alcoholic and non-alcohol…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2021)

Another private event in the park British Podcast Awards coming to Brockwell Park, 10th July 2021


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2021)

Just 78 regular volunteers required!









						Lambeth Council match funding £3m+ for Brockwell Hall restoration with private venue hire expected to help recoup the costs
					

Lambeth Council is going to grant match a fund of over £3m to restore Brockwell Hall and open it up for venue hire and income generation.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Jimbeau (Jun 23, 2021)

editor said:


> Just 78 regular volunteers required!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very standard set of functions for heritage volunteers to cover. Support roles that add value but that are not operationally critical and therefore do not replace paid personnel. Running volunteering schemes properly is a real art, given the mix of skills and motivations (and levels of availability) people bring. 78 people, each giving between a couple of hours and a couple of days a week, seems about right to me. If they are anything like the museums, galleries and nature sector they will have a considerable waiting list.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 24, 2021)

I am a little less convinced that there will be people queuing up to do unpaid volunteering at a relatively obscure venue. I'm assuming the volunteer roles won't cross over with the profit making (private hire) aspects, otherwise that feels a bit exploitative.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jun 24, 2021)

Cat Fan said:


> I am a little less convinced that there will be people queuing up to do unpaid volunteering at a relatively obscure venue. I'm assuming the volunteer roles won't cross over with the profit making (private hire) aspects, otherwise that feels a bit exploitative.


It's not so much queuing up in absolute terms, more that organisations that use volunteers have an over-abundance of interest for certain slots - such as weekends. 80,000 people live in the wards that adjoin Brockwell Park alone, with another half million across the rest of Lambeth and Southwark. And they'll need maybe six people on a Saturday afternoon.

The usual case for venue hire is for there to be staff employed to sell bookings on a 'dry hire' basis, with the hirer then selecting from a list of approved events management companies (depending on the type of event) and meeting all the direct costs for their services.

The public heritage sector doesn't look at income-generating activities as 'profit'. The goal of trading is to make a 'net contribution' within a business model that is inherently loss-making. Together with the income from philanthropy and grants-in-aid, the aim is to maintain an operating position that doesn't require the drawing down of reserves. A good example is the national museums, who receive c60% of their annual operating costs as revenue grants on the condition that they provide access to their permanent collections free of admission charges. This still leaves a 40% hole for them to fill each year, via everything from pennies in buckets and cups of tea to venue hire and corporate sponsorships.


----------



## Cat Fan (Jun 26, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> It's not so much queuing up in absolute terms, more that organisations that use volunteers have an over-abundance of interest for certain slots - such as weekends. 80,000 people live in the wards that adjoin Brockwell Park alone, with another half million across the rest of Lambeth and Southwark. And they'll need maybe six people on a Saturday afternoon.
> 
> The usual case for venue hire is for there to be staff employed to sell bookings on a 'dry hire' basis, with the hirer then selecting from a list of approved events management companies (depending on the type of event) and meeting all the direct costs for their services.
> 
> The public heritage sector doesn't look at income-generating activities as 'profit'. The goal of trading is to make a 'net contribution' within a business model that is inherently loss-making. Together with the income from philanthropy and grants-in-aid, the aim is to maintain an operating position that doesn't require the drawing down of reserves. A good example is the national museums, who receive c60% of their annual operating costs as revenue grants on the condition that they provide access to their permanent collections free of admission charges. This still leaves a 40% hole for them to fill each year, via everything from pennies in buckets and cups of tea to venue hire and corporate sponsorships.


I'm not completely convinced. The aim is very much to make money, that's a core part of the council Events strategy, no? The idea is to make up for funding cuts at national level, not just break even. Have you seen the numbers in the business case?


----------



## Jimbeau (Jun 26, 2021)

Cat Fan said:


> I'm not completely convinced. The aim is very much to make money, that's a core part of the council Events strategy, no? The idea is to make up for funding cuts at national level, not just break even. Have you seen the numbers in the business case?


They’re hoping to break even operationally by 2024-5 (though they’ll still be getting revenue support from NLHF until 2026) and for an £83,500 annual surplus from 2027-8. 

But Lambeth will still be injecting funding for day to day operations - so the £83,500 net position doesn’t necessarily mean full cost recovery of public funds. 

Then there is the £3m capital expenditure being injected for the renovation. There is no suggestion that this is to be amortised against revenue returns. 

No matter how Lambeth might be seeking to make money elsewhere, Brockwell Hall isn’t going to be filling the coffers.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2021)

Football in t'park Have your say on new football facilities in Brockwell Park and Ruskin Park, Lambeth


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2021)

Which is a terrible idea!


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Football in t'park Have your say on new football facilities in Brockwell Park and Ruskin Park, Lambeth


Can someone help me with where this is actually going to be located?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2021)

Below the bmx track / meadow and above the field at the deep end of the lido


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2021)

Tomorrow Brockwell Park Community Partners to host public meeting to discuss Lambeth’s events policy, Sun 4th July 2021


----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 3, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Below the bmx track / meadow and above the field at the deep end of the lido


That sounds like a reasonable place for it. There are loads of organised games going on all over the park anyway, so don't see the harm in adding a proper, bookable pitch.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 3, 2021)

Except that it’s the only all year round multi purpose pitch thats used for a whole range of things other than football which can’t take place elsewhere.

Also taking a bit of the park and making it pay for use? Putting in floodlights and extending the noise in the park until ten? Football is noisy!

As you say - plenty of other places where football is already taking place. I can see 3 organised sessions out of my window right now. Some using the goal posts, others bringing their own 6 aside They carry on throughout the year.

This proposal takes away multi use, free access and gives it to those who can pay for one specific thing.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2021)

Park news Lambeth Council proposes to designate parts of Brockwell Park as Local Nature Reserve in response to climate crisis


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2021)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2021)

Some pics












Brockwell park pics A late summer walk around Brockwell Park’s Walled Garden


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 5, 2021)

Loved chatting to this guy








						Kevin Oldfield – dedicated to Brockwell Park
					

Lambeth council and colleagues are mourning the loss of Kevin Oldfield, a member of the borough’s parks team who worked in Brockwell Park for 15 years. He passed away suddenly last week.




					brixtonblog.com


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2021)

Lovely pics! 


























						In photos: the plentiful cobwebs of Brockwell Park
					

While out in the fog last weekend, occasional Brixton Buzz snapper Martha Loves noticed that Brockwell Park was literally dripping in cobwebs. They could be seem  from the entrance on Brixton Water…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 27, 2021)

Silly question no doubt, but are there any fireworks this year?


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Silly question no doubt, but are there any fireworks this year?


Nope.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2022)

Some pics from the Community Greenhouses
















In photos: A look around the Brockwell Park Community Greenhouses in winter


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2022)

Lovely stuff 

























						In photos: Brockwell Park immersed in a winter fog, Jan 2022
					

A thick morning fog descended over Brockwell Park for a few days last week.  Rambling ace snapper Martha Loves captured these scenes for Brixton Buzz:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2022)

Lambeth want to pimp out Brockwell Park FOREVER! Met Police and local Councillors object to Event Lambeth application for all year round licence for Brockwell Park


----------



## Cat Fan (Feb 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Lambeth want to pimp out Brockwell Park FOREVER! Met Police and local Councillors object to Event Lambeth application for all year round licence for Brockwell Park


Is there any precedent for that kind of thing in other London parks?

Between this and the new wedding venue being built onto Brockwell hall, big chunks of the park are going to end up privatised and inaccessible to the public


----------



## edcraw (Mar 7, 2022)

Details of the raffle for tickets for the events for locals.



Seems to be free events on the Monday-Weds - anyone any ideas what they involve?


----------



## edcraw (Mar 9, 2022)

Never seems a particularly good campaigning tactic to personally attack someone that mildly disagrees with you!


----------



## ehg (Apr 11, 2022)

Just got an email saying that I’ve been unsuccessful in applying for local residents’ tickets, despite living right next to the park. I’ve applied every year since they started doing these big events, and this is the first time I’ve been unsuccessful. Everyone else I know who applied has also been turned down this year.

Any idea how many local tickets were available this year compared to previously? There’s clearly been a spike in demand, but you’d think that with twice as many events going on there’d be an increase in supply too.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 11, 2022)

I've also been turned down and live very close.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 11, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I've also been turned down and live very close.


We got turned down too. Only one street back from the park.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 11, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> We got turned down too. Only one street back from the park.


I'm one street back and applied for the Friday, which I imagine is the least popular day.


----------



## edcraw (Apr 16, 2022)

Conservatives phrasing money spent on organising the Lambeth Country Show as losing money.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 16, 2022)

Why it loses quite so much money is not a new question and has been asked by all political persuasions. How much it costs the council to put it on is critical to whether it continues to be put on at all.

In 2018 Lambeth published figures from their own research finding that 150,000 attended spending on average something like £30-40/head. That's well over £5,000,000 spent at the show. Yet they received little over £300,000 - significantly less than 10% - in concessions and sponsorship deals. I don't think anyone is arguing that it must be profit making. But based on that kind of data it is fair to question why it cannot be self-sustaining. Afterall, the more it costs, and the less it brings in, the more likely it is to get canned for being unaffordable.

There was an article on the Herne Hill Forum setting out lots of figures but it seems to have gone.


----------



## edcraw (Apr 16, 2022)

Point is it’s not a loss it’s how much has been spent. It shows what the Tories priorities are - they’d presumably scrap it or charge.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2022)

This rather splendid print is on half price sale for £15











						Brockwell Park
					

Ruth is an award-winning freelance illustrator and painter. Her illustration combines vibrant colour with dynamic form and is executed using the traditional medium of gouache often with a handwritten element. Originally from Manchester, she studied Graphic Design at Birmingham and North...




					www.ltmuseumshop.co.uk


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 11, 2022)

The water play area is closed tomorrow. Lovely timing for a bit of planned maintenance!


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2022)

Brockwell park prepares for the Country Show 




















https://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2022/07...-hottest-days-of-the-year-mon-11th-july-2022/
https://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2022/07...-hottest-days-of-the-year-mon-11th-july-2022/
A walk around Brockwell park on one of the hottest days of the year – Mon 11th July 2022


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2022)

Who remembers the aviaries?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2022)

And there used to be a lot more model houses too...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 25, 2022)

editor said:


> And there used to be a lot more model houses too...
> 
> View attachment 334342


View attachment 334342

oh good. my memory wasn't lying to me.
kinda remember the bird cages too.


----------



## Epona (Jul 25, 2022)

I don't remember either of the above (not been in London long enough, not spent enough time around Brockwell Park) but they are great images


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 25, 2022)

I remember all this. We used to walk past them most days going to infants school before Holy Trinity in Upper Tulse Hill opened in the Winter of 1956 (IIRC) and we no longer had to walk across Brockwell Park to get to school.

I've got one photo of me and my friend Margaret on a day out with a goat and our mums in 1954, but I think this might be at Crystal Palace Park and not Brockwell.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Cat Fan (Jul 25, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> I remember all this. We used to walk past them most days going to infants school before Holy Trinity in Upper Tulse Hill opened in the Winter of 1956 (IIRC) and we no longer had to walk across Brockwell Park to get to school.
> 
> I've got one photo of me and my friend Margaret on a day out with a goat and our mums in 1954, but I think this might be at Crystal Palace Park and not Brockwell.
> 
> View attachment 334378


Yes that looks like the fencing in Crystal Palace park to me. Lovely photo


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

So the proposed 3G pitch is going to be on the site of the wildflower  meadow and come with 12-metre high light-towers and a 4.5-metre-high fence.





Planning application here 22/02374/RG3     |              Creation of a community Football Turf Pitch including 4.5m high fencing enclosure and entrance gates and internal barriers with entrance gates within the pitch area, and a barrier along pedestrian access. Maintenance equipment storage container. 6 x 12m high floodlights masts with LED luminaires around FTP perimeter and 6 x 4m high amenity lights. Hardstanding areas for pedestrian access and circulation, and portable goals storage, and landscaping around the pitch.                  |                                                                      Brockwell Park Dulwich Road London SE24


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 2, 2022)

That link doesn’t work - is that just the rubbish Lambeth portal?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 2, 2022)

This one seems to work: https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/simpleSearchResults.do?action=firstPage

But planning portal links seem to be unshareable.

Ecological survey points out that it’s damaging to the environment and to bat habitats (conclusion in section 27).



			https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/files/C57C520C86A77EC49D2D9EE9189C478A/pdf/22_02374_RG3-PRELIMINARY_ECOLOGICAL_APPRAISAL-2886127.pdf#page29


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 2, 2022)

Also it’s a fucking stupid idea


----------



## Jimbeau (Aug 2, 2022)

editor said:


> So the proposed 3G pitch is going to be on the site of the wildflower  meadow and come with 12-metre high light-towers and a 4.5-metre-high fence.
> 
> View attachment 335612
> 
> ...


This is the long-planned upgrade of the 30 year-old Redgra pitch. The same one that's been in the Brockwell Park masterplan since the 2007 HLF project and the same one that's identified in the FA Local Football Facility Plan for Lambeth - i.e the national strategy to support grassroots access for under-served inner city audiences that has been much quoted in recent days with respect to improving diversity in the female game. The similar facility recently built in Myatt's Fields is a good comparator.

Although the plans show 50% of the wildflower meadow will go, it's worth noting that the planning application is based upon the principle of Net Biodiversity Gain through other interventions across the park. That seems like a reasonable trade-off - something acknowledged in the conclusions of the Ecological Impact Assessment. Since the wildflower meadow is also fenced off to prevent public access, I presume there has not been the need to make any justification based on loss of amenity value.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 2, 2022)

A pitch definitely seems needed with so many games taking place on sloping areas of the park. Can’t think where there are good pitches nearby.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Aug 2, 2022)

Fuck football, keep nature.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

Maybe have one less luxury block and build a much-needed football pitch there rather than taking a bite out of the park?

Yeah, I know. Dreamland.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Aug 2, 2022)

The Brixton Project are pushing for urban golf in the park 'it creates a dialogue between the inner and the outer doughnut' - get those two ponds drained and voila.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 2, 2022)

editor said:


> Maybe have one less luxury block and build a much-needed football pitch there rather than taking a bite out of the park?
> 
> Yeah, I know. Dreamland.


Well there’s a football pitch already there just it’s shit and doesn’t get used.


----------



## Jimbeau (Aug 2, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Well there’s a football pitch already there just it’s shit and doesn’t get used.


Well exactly. It's an upgrade of an existing part of the park, not a bite out of it. The wildflower meadow is nice, but you can't walk on it and it is a very recent arrival. It's been a pragmatic way of dealing with a problem space that has always been difficult to manage. A consequence of the old gardens of Clarence Lodge never being properly integrated after the house was pulled down for the park extension in the 1920s.

Brockwell Park has always been pretty well managed for biodiversity - from the selective mowing of the meadows on the west side, to the breaking up of the old swimming pond for marginal wetland plants, and so on. The wildflower slopes by the Lido are particularly successful, in my view.

But it's a complex space - civic as well as natural - and the sports facilities need investment too. The bowling green is an equally big problem.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 3, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> Well exactly. It's an upgrade of an existing part of the park, not a bite out of it. The wildflower meadow is nice, but you can't walk on it and it is a very recent arrival. It's been a pragmatic way of dealing with a problem space that has always been difficult to manage. A consequence of the old gardens of Clarence Lodge never being properly integrated after the house was pulled down for the park extension in the 1920s.
> 
> Brockwell Park has always been pretty well managed for biodiversity - from the selective mowing of the meadows on the west side, to the breaking up of the old swimming pond for marginal wetland plants, and so on. The wildflower slopes by the Lido are particularly successful, in my view.
> 
> But it's a complex space - civic as well as natural - and the sports facilities need investment too. The bowling green is an equally big problem.


I don't remember it being a problem area. I thought it was just selectively mown like the meadow so a little wild. Perhaps a little unusual but I'd often thought of that bit between the BMX and pitch as my favourite party of the park before it was replanted. I think it was chosen as the wildflower meadow location because it was a quiet and out of the way location to place a desired wildflower meadow, rather than a pragmatic solution to a problem area.  Only suggestion for the wildflower application is that I'd have preferred an S shaped path through it rather than a straight path alongside it so that you can be more immersed in it - but makes it harder to plough, I guess.

I don't imagine it will be hard to build more wildflower and hedging into the landscaping for the proposed pitch.

I don't much like the idea of it being permanently closed off. The gravel area is probably under used as a utility area - but not unused. It is versatile as a hard flat space for a lot of individual uses - for instance young kids learning to ride bikes, remote control cars, blah blah. Maybe a smaller hardpack area could replace the sadly wrecked bowling green?

At festival time I think they used the gravel area as an approach for the festivals - it would be nice to see how they intend to accommodate this change without occupying yet more of the park.


----------



## Jimbeau (Aug 3, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I don't remember it being a problem area. I thought it was just selectively mown like the meadow so a little wild. Perhaps a little unusual but I'd often thought of that bit between the BMX and pitch as my favourite party of the park before it was replanted. I think it was chosen as the wildflower meadow location because it was a quiet and out of the way location to place a desired wildflower meadow, rather than a pragmatic solution to a problem area.  Only suggestion for the wildflower application is that I'd have preferred an S shaped path through it rather than a straight path alongside it so that you can be more immersed in it - but makes it harder to plough, I guess.
> 
> I don't imagine it will be hard to build more wildflower and hedging into the landscaping for the proposed pitch.
> 
> ...


I only meant 'problem' in the sense of design integration - not ASB etc. I don't know it's been difficult from that point of view. It's just an odd bit of leftover space with a level change and poor connectivity. The charm this gave it as nice quiet spot to go and chill has been lost now you can't walk into it, as you say.

I love Brockwell Park dearly, but I've always thought that the extension is a bit of a hot mess. A collection of sports facilities randomly placed as the leases on the old houses expired, but still constrained by the positions of their gates and driveways. Must have been deeply weirder in the first 20 years of the last century though, when the Wellcome Trust had a major vivisection lab in the old house that was next to the spot where the Lido stands today.

Cool map here: https://boroughphotos.org/lambeth/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Lambeth02838.jpg


----------



## Rushy (Aug 3, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> I only meant 'problem' in the sense of design integration - not ASB etc. I don't know it's been difficult from that point of view. It's just an odd bit of leftover space with a level change and poor connectivity. The charm this gave it as nice quiet spot to go and chill has been lost now you can't walk into it, as you say.
> 
> I love Brockwell Park dearly, but I've always thought that the extension is a bit of a hot mess. A collection of sports facilities randomly placed as the leases on the old houses expired, but still constrained by the positions of their gates and driveways. Must have been deeply weirder in the first 20 years of the last century though, when the Wellcome Trust had a major vivisection lab in the old house that was next to the spot where the Lido stands today.
> 
> Cool map here: https://boroughphotos.org/lambeth/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Lambeth02838.jpg



Cool map indeed.
Hot mess could describe much of London to be honest!


----------



## Jimbeau (Aug 9, 2022)

While in the park this morning I noticed that the footings of the long-lost Brockwell Hall are easily visible in the parched grass next to the old changing pavilion site. I plan to pop back and see if I can make out anything of Clarence House too. Anyone with a drone will get some pretty interesting pics right now.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2022)

It's looking mighty dry!





































						In photos: Brockwell Park bakes in the heatwave of summer 2022
					

The ongoing heatwave continues to turn the grass of Lambeth’s parks into straw, and here’s how Brockwell Park looked yesterday:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Stuart Hearne (Aug 13, 2022)

Hi there,

You may be interest to know that Lambeth Council have several other astroturf football pitches in the Borough.    There are several in Kenning Park.   The ones in Kennington Park were all closed "indefinitely" on 5 August 2021 (over a year ago) because they required extensive work.  They are still closed today.

Lambeth also have facilities at Larkhall Park.  These are also closed.

From Lambeth's website today:

"Please note: the all-weather pitches at Kennington Park and Larkhall Park are currently out of service and not bookable, pending extensive renovations. We are not able at this time to give an exact date when they will reopen for booking and use. The information on this page will be updated when they are reopened. We apologise for any inconvenience caused."

Lambeth seem to be unable to maintain their existing pitches.   Why does Lambeth want to proceed with a controversial proposal which will negatively impact on the wildlife of Brockwell Park when they are not able to maintain the local existing facilities in Kennington Park and Larkhall Park?


----------



## Table Wolf (Aug 18, 2022)

I am moderately in favour of the proposed pitch. I would very likely use it at some point.

Looking at the site - there's not _really_ enough room for a full-size pitch there though. 🤔 It's hard to see from the plan exactly the size they're proposing, but I reckon it can't be more than 80m long, which is considerably shorter than regulations.


----------



## edcraw (Sep 12, 2022)

The planning application for the pitch seems to have been withdrawn.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 12, 2022)

Oh interesting. Wonder what caused that


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 19, 2022)

Lambeth Parks have won the annual APSE (award for public service excellence) for the best Parks Service in the whole country. Well done


----------



## edcraw (Sep 20, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Lambeth Parks have won the annual APSE (award for public service excellence) for the best Parks Service in the whole country. Well done


The person behind this account’s not impressed.



But not sure much pleases them:


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 20, 2022)

edcraw said:


> The person behind this account’s not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> But not sure much pleases them:



This person sounds like the type who isn't happy with lots of things, and likes to point out that unhappiness, even though no one cares what they think. They are also highly likely to be the type that gets pub and nightclub licenses put in jeopardy. No doubt they look forward to the time of year in early summer when the festivals come to Brockwell Park, so they can complain furiously and they might get some online agreement, which makes all the moaning worth their while for a week or so.


----------



## Winot (Sep 20, 2022)

edcraw said:


> But not sure much pleases them:



Yeah they can fuck off with that.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2022)

edcraw said:


> The person behind this account’s not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> But not sure much pleases them:




Looking at the Twitter and several people post up photos of maintenance issues in the park.

Which seem relevant to the point made.

My local park (Loughborough park) depends on volunteers to keep it in good shape. Previously it had been not well kept.

The section 106 money for the park was badly managed. So the promised new multi use pitch didn't get built.

It took argument with Council to get locals consulted on this money.

So I think questioning why Lambeth got this award is reasonable.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2022)

On the now withdrawn application to put in new pitch in Brockwell park. The Football foundation were going to put in the bulk of the money.

The problem with Lambeth is that they don't have good track record in maintaining sports and leisure facilities.

They are good at accessing grants

Parks / leisure centres etc will all be brought under direct Lambeth control next year and I'm concerned that the maintenance of these assets won't happen unless residents lobby council.

It's no good getting grants to build new facilities if long term they aren't looked after properly.


----------



## newbie (Sep 20, 2022)

editor said:


> Who remembers the aviaries?
> 
> View attachment 334341


just caught up with this thread.  Pretty sure there were a few birds in them when I worked in the one o'clock club in the mid 70s, but not many*. 

The aviaries were then empty and unloved for a while (probably years), then I think they went before the little houses were all moved & lined up opposite the ponds, possibly as part of the same renovation.  At the moment I can't remember where the houses were before- inside the walled garden perhaps?- but they were laid out as a (rather decrepit) model village as shown in the photo.  There were a few moved, 8 or 10?, but they've gradually vanished.  


* might have been a couple of chickens as well but tbh I might have the birds mixed up with those in similar cages that were in Battersea Park by the zoo.


----------



## Not a Vet (Sep 20, 2022)

There’s quite a few Twitter accounts with official looking names relating to the park that turn out to be nothing of the sort. They all have two things in common, objecting to any change of use or anything that involves any noise. Brockwell is there for all of us, it’s multi use and multi purpose and it’s in south London so if you don’t like it, tough


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 20, 2022)

To be fair, young kids using the walled garden as a playground (and their adults letting them use it as a nice self-contained play area) drives me mad. The kids area is just feet away. Take them there to run riot.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2022)

The official user group for Brockwell park says application withdrawn for further consultation. 

This could mean anything where Lambeth council is concerned.

Could mean they are afraid of lot of objections. That early consultation was the usual piss poor Lambeth style consultation. So "managed" consultation is needed.

From what I've seen officers aren't happy with how things like this are going.

Next year it's all going to be managed in-house.

I see from the Council press releases a new pitch like this will provide income.

Lambeth at present are looking at community groups/ clubs and deciding who they will "partner" with and who from now on they will charge top whack.

Apart from controversy over new pitch I'd be concerned about rates for use of this new facility.

Lambeth want to take over management of all leisure services to help further their Active Lambeth health living goals 

This won't happen if rates to use facilities go up for the average user. That is those working but not on high incomes. Not claiming any benefits. 

I'm afraid Lambeth will get grants on back of its Active Lambeth policy. But the implementation will exclude people.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2022)

The planning application for the football pitch was full of errors, errors seemingly made by whatever consultancy company prepared the documentation.  I would imagine that they are getting told to redo it properly so they can resubmit something, hence the withdrawal of the application.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2022)

Some recent pics
























						In photos: an icy fog over Brockwell Park, Sunday afternoon, 11th Dec 2022
					

Before the snow arrived in the evening, Brockwell Park was covered in a chilly fog. We wrapped up warm and went for a walk, grabbing these pics on the way:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




























						In photos: a freezing Brockwell Park covered in snow, Dec 2022
					

As you’ve probably guessed we bloody love snow, so ahead  of the weekend’s thaw, we thought we’d share some images taken in Brockwell Park yesterday on a cold, but beautifully sun…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------

